# What real lynching looks like..



## Sallow

This is something people should come to understand.

Black Women who were Lynched in America | Henrietta Vinton Davis's Weblog



> Jennie Steers
> On July 25, 1903 a mob lynched Jennie Steers on the Beard Plantation in Louisiana for supposedly giving a white teenager, 16 year-old Elizabeth Dolan, a glass of poisoned lemonade. Before they killed her, the mob tried to force her to confess but she refused and was hanged. (100 Years at Lynching. Ralph Ginzburg)
> 
> Laura Nelson
> Laura Nelson was lynched on May 23, 1911 In Okemah, Okluskee, Oklahoma. Her fifteen year old son was also lynched at the same time but I could not find a photo of her son. The photograph of Nelson was drawn from a postcard. Authorities accused her of killing a deputy sheriff who supposedly stumbled on some stolen goods in her house. Why they lynched her child is a mystery. The mob raped and dragged Nelson six miles to the Canadian River and hanged her from a bridge.(NAACP: One Hundred Years of Lynching in the US 1889-1918 )
> 
> Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwick
> The lynchers maintained that Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwlck killed her female employer in Pinehurst, Georgia on June 24, 1912. Nobody knows if or why Barksdale or Bostick killed her employer because there was no trial and no one thought to take a statement from this Black woman who authorities claimed had violent fits of insanity and should have been placed in a hospital. Nobody was arrested and the crowd was In a festive mood. Placed in a car with a rope around her neck, and the other end tied to a tree limb, the lynchers drove at high speed and she was strangled to death. For good measure the mob shot her eyes out and shot enough bullets Into her body that she was cut in two.
> 
> Marie Scott
> March 31, 1914, a white mob of at least a dozen males, yanked seventeen year-old Marie Scott from jail, threw a rope over her head as she screamed and hanged her from a telephone pole in Wagoner County, Oklahoma. What happened? Two drunken white men barged Into her house as she was dressing. They locked themselves in her room and criminally assaulted her. Her brother apparently heard her screams for help, kicked down the door, killed one assailant and fled. Some accounts state that the assailant was stabbed. Frustrated by their inability to lynch Marie Scotts brother the mob lynched Marie Scott. (Crisis 1914 and 100 Years of Lynching)


----------



## JakeStarkey

One of the comments from your link, Sallow, points that such injustices as above, whether for racial or sexist or religious or whatever reasons, should make us join together to protect all of us.  If any of us are not safe, then all of us are at risk.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.

To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.

But I believe we all already knew this.

So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?

Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?


----------



## Ernie S.

Sallow said:


> This is something people should come to understand.
> 
> Black Women who were Lynched in America | Henrietta Vinton Davis's Weblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennie Steers
> On July 25, 1903 a mob lynched Jennie Steers on the Beard Plantation in Louisiana for supposedly giving a white teenager, 16 year-old Elizabeth Dolan, a glass of poisoned lemonade. Before they killed her, the mob tried to force her to confess but she refused and was hanged. (100 Years at Lynching. Ralph Ginzburg)
> 
> Laura Nelson
> Laura Nelson was lynched on May 23, 1911 In Okemah, Okluskee, Oklahoma. Her fifteen year old son was also lynched at the same time but I could not find a photo of her son. The photograph of Nelson was drawn from a postcard. Authorities accused her of killing a deputy sheriff who supposedly stumbled on some stolen goods in her house. Why they lynched her child is a mystery. The mob raped and dragged Nelson six miles to the Canadian River and hanged her from a bridge.(NAACP: One Hundred Years of Lynching in the US 1889-1918 )
> 
> Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwick
> The lynchers maintained that Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwlck killed her female employer in Pinehurst, Georgia on June 24, 1912. Nobody knows if or why Barksdale or Bostick killed her employer because there was no trial and no one thought to take a statement from this Black woman who authorities claimed had violent fits of insanity and should have been placed in a hospital. Nobody was arrested and the crowd was In a festive mood. Placed in a car with a rope around her neck, and the other end tied to a tree limb, the lynchers drove at high speed and she was strangled to death. For good measure the mob shot her eyes out and shot enough bullets Into her body that she was cut in two.
> 
> Marie Scott
> March 31, 1914, a white mob of at least a dozen males, yanked seventeen year-old Marie Scott from jail, threw a rope over her head as she screamed and hanged her from a telephone pole in Wagoner County, Oklahoma. What happened? Two drunken white men barged Into her house as she was dressing. They locked themselves in her room and criminally assaulted her. Her brother apparently heard her screams for help, kicked down the door, killed one assailant and fled. Some accounts state that the assailant was stabbed. Frustrated by their inability to lynch Marie Scotts brother the mob lynched Marie Scott. (Crisis 1914 and 100 Years of Lynching)
Click to expand...


What about Blacks killing whites? You're fixating on stuff that happened 100 years ago. Let's get current. How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.

Why bring up lynchings now? Has it started up again? I mean, who is killing Americans for so called "justice" without benefit of a trial.

Oh CRAP! Never mind that was the black guy at 1600 PA Ave. that did that.


----------



## Pop23

We now don't do it face to face

We ruin people's lives via the Internet

Ironic, ain't it


----------



## Stephanie

omg, like the people TODAY don't know what a damn lynching was about and now need you to teach them...

How many years do they get to hang onto this, the same with slavery to claim they are still VICTIMS from it today?

The Indians have as much to bitch about but we hardly hear them with poor poor me look what you did 100 years ago


----------



## Pop23

Stephanie said:


> omg, like the people TODAY don't know what a damn lynching was about and now need you to teach them...
> 
> How many years do they get to hang onto this, the same with slavery to claim they are still VICTIMS from it today?
> 
> The Indians have as much to bitch about but we hardly hear them with poor poor me look what you did 100 years ago



Remember, fear is how they keep the masses in line

That and obamaphones


----------



## Yurt

i bet sallow never thinks of other mass harms, like wwii....or the jews...i really don't understand this fascination, after the zimmerman trial, with bringing up all the horrible past that everyone is aware of.  

we all know what lynching is.  white people used to lynch white people in lynch mobs and they lynch black people.  think of the genocide in sudan....you never hear sallow comment on that or make threads about that....nope...he and his ilk are focused solely on the harm whites causes to blacks.

honestly, i can't think of any mindset that hurts america more.  we will never overcome racial issues when people like sallow think the way they do or people like bodecea who thinks genocide is the same thing as slavery.


----------



## Ernie S.

If you want a history lesson: The Zebra Killings.


----------



## asaratis

Yurt said:


> i bet sallow never thinks of other mass harms, like wwii....or the jews...i really don't understand this fascination, after the zimmerman trial, with bringing up all the horrible past that everyone is aware of.
> 
> we all know what lynching is.  white people used to lynch white people in lynch mobs and they lynch black people.  think of the genocide in sudan....you never hear sallow comment on that or make threads about that....nope...he and his ilk are focused solely on the harm whites causes to blacks.
> 
> honestly, i can't think of any mindset that hurts america more.  we will never overcome racial issues when people like sallow think the way they do or people like bodecea who thinks genocide is the same thing as slavery.


Oh, y'all leave Sallow alone.  He's just helpin' his dear leader, Obama stir the racial hatred pot.  He can't really help the fact that he is a goddamned useful idiot to the Obama cause...and he hasn't enough sense to quit.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I just want to go on record as stating that I am against lynching. I am not afraid to take a stand.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oh CRAP, who brings up conservatives in the 1950s preventing Civil Rights legislation?

STFU, if you can tell the whole truth, far left liberals and far right reactionaries.


----------



## jtpr312

We need to bring lynching back because it's evident that in this nation we don't punish criminals in a way they deserve.  I say lets start with Ft. Hood shooter Hasan, Manning, Ariel Castro, all child molesters, anyone in prison for their 2nd violent offense or their first heinous offense, and every elected or appointed official that betrays this nation, the Constitution or their oaths of office.


----------



## JakeStarkey

And that's why we read you for silliness, jtpr312.

You are advocating murder.


----------



## Sallow

IlarMeilyr said:


> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?



People seem to be throwing the word around very casually today.


----------



## Sallow

jtpr312 said:


> We need to bring lynching back because it's evident that in this nation we don't punish criminals in a way they deserve.  I say lets start with Ft. Hood shooter Hasan, Manning, Ariel Castro, all child molesters, anyone in prison for their 2nd violent offense or their first heinous offense, and every elected or appointed official that betrays this nation, the Constitution or their oaths of office.



IlarMeilyr, I believed you asked about the point?


----------



## Sallow

Yurt said:


> *i bet sallow never thinks of other mass harms, like wwii....or the jews...*i really don't understand this fascination, after the zimmerman trial, with bringing up all the horrible past that everyone is aware of.
> 
> we all know what lynching is.  white people used to lynch white people in lynch mobs and they lynch black people.  think of the genocide in sudan....you never hear sallow comment on that or make threads about that....nope...he and his ilk are focused solely on the harm whites causes to blacks.
> 
> honestly, i can't think of any mindset that hurts america more.  we will never overcome racial issues when people like sallow think the way they do or people like bodecea who thinks genocide is the same thing as slavery.


I think old Jroc would dispute that for ya..

He liked to call me a Jew because part of my family was Jewish.

They also had to flee Germany because of the Nazis.


----------



## Yurt

Sallow said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i bet sallow never thinks of other mass harms, like wwii....or the jews...*i really don't understand this fascination, after the zimmerman trial, with bringing up all the horrible past that everyone is aware of.
> 
> we all know what lynching is.  white people used to lynch white people in lynch mobs and they lynch black people.  think of the genocide in sudan....you never hear sallow comment on that or make threads about that....nope...he and his ilk are focused solely on the harm whites causes to blacks.
> 
> honestly, i can't think of any mindset that hurts america more.  we will never overcome racial issues when people like sallow think the way they do or people like bodecea who thinks genocide is the same thing as slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> I think old Jroc would dispute that for ya..
> 
> He liked to call me a Jew because part of my family was Jewish.
> 
> They also had to flee Germany because of the Nazis.
Click to expand...


have you ever made a thread about those injustices?  

honestly, what is your reason for this thread?


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be throwing the word around very casually today.
Click to expand...


like you did by starting this thread...give us a break...hardly ANYONE is alive today that took part in lynchings or slavery...it's a friggen part of HISTORY...so was what happened to the Indians...how weird they have MOVED on....some of you are called progressives, you really are regressive and oppressive...living in the PAST...nothing progressive about that


----------



## Sunshine

IlarMeilyr said:


> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?



And one we can name is George Zimmerman.


----------



## Stephanie

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
Click to expand...


EXACTLY, and guess who it is today who is doing the lynching? Liberals with the help of blacks like Shaprton and Obama and the MEDIA

Hispanics and anyone who lives today should take note if I were them


----------



## JakeStarkey

Stephanie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, and guess who it is today who is doing the lynching? Liberals with the help of blacks like Shaprton and Obama and the MEDIA
> 
> Hispanics and anyone who lives today should take note if I were them
Click to expand...


I see quite a number of white reactioanries, like yourself, Steph, who are attempting to politically lynch Obama.  And for many of them, BHO's race is the prime offense.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be throwing the word around very casually today.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but retaliation lynchings won't be happening. Is there some other way we can help you seek revenge for shit that didn't even happen to you ?


----------



## dilloduck

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, and guess who it is today who is doing the lynching? Liberals with the help of blacks like Shaprton and Obama and the MEDIA
> 
> Hispanics and anyone who lives today should take note if I were them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see quite a number of white reactioanries, like yourself, Steph, who are attempting to politically lynch Obama.  And for many of them, BHO's race is the prime offense.
Click to expand...


Jake--equating a political lynching to an actual one ??????


----------



## Ernie S.

This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list. 
This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list. 
This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And libs wonder why we dont take them seriously.


----------



## Stephanie

jake is a frikken goofball...my gawd people are the lynching the poor dear Leader President..

but they were all love and honey with Bush...crack me up


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes, these were horrible crimes and yes black people were treated horribly back then, I totally agree.


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
Click to expand...


Thank you for making Sallow's point so clear for him.


----------



## dilloduck

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for making Sallow's point so clear for him.
Click to expand...


Idiot--blacks and liberals wanted to lynch Zimmerman.

go sit in the corner.


----------



## Yurt

Ernie S. said:


> This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.
> This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.
> This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.


----------



## Sallow

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i bet sallow never thinks of other mass harms, like wwii....or the jews...*i really don't understand this fascination, after the zimmerman trial, with bringing up all the horrible past that everyone is aware of.
> 
> we all know what lynching is.  white people used to lynch white people in lynch mobs and they lynch black people.  think of the genocide in sudan....you never hear sallow comment on that or make threads about that....nope...he and his ilk are focused solely on the harm whites causes to blacks.
> 
> honestly, i can't think of any mindset that hurts america more.  we will never overcome racial issues when people like sallow think the way they do or people like bodecea who thinks genocide is the same thing as slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> I think old Jroc would dispute that for ya..
> 
> He liked to call me a Jew because part of my family was Jewish.
> 
> They also had to flee Germany because of the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever made a thread about those injustices?
> 
> honestly, what is your reason for this thread?
Click to expand...


Those injustices happened in Germany..and you folks bring up Hitler nearly every day and try to attach him to the left. Except he was a right wing Christian hero.

And why?

Because you folks seem to forget this stuff.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be throwing the word around very casually today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like you did by starting this thread...give us a break...hardly ANYONE is alive today that took part in lynchings or slavery...it's a friggen part of HISTORY...so was what happened to the Indians...how weird they have MOVED on....some of you are called progressives, you really are regressive and oppressive...living in the PAST...nothing progressive about that
Click to expand...


Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lynching went on into the 1960s.

It's a part of most of our lifetimes.


----------



## asaratis

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i bet sallow never thinks of other mass harms, like wwii....or the jews...*i really don't understand this fascination, after the zimmerman trial, with bringing up all the horrible past that everyone is aware of.
> 
> we all know what lynching is.  white people used to lynch white people in lynch mobs and they lynch black people.  think of the genocide in sudan....you never hear sallow comment on that or make threads about that....nope...he and his ilk are focused solely on the harm whites causes to blacks.
> 
> honestly, i can't think of any mindset that hurts america more.  we will never overcome racial issues when people like sallow think the way they do or people like bodecea who thinks genocide is the same thing as slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> I think old Jroc would dispute that for ya..
> 
> He liked to call me a Jew because part of my family was Jewish.
> 
> They also had to flee Germany because of the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever made a thread about those injustices?
> 
> honestly, what is your reason for this thread?
Click to expand...

Like I said, he's just being a faithful, blind follower of the master baiter, Barack H. Obama in stirring the racial hatred pot.  Racial hatred and turmoil are necessary ingredients in Barry's plan.


----------



## Yurt

Sallow said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think old Jroc would dispute that for ya..
> 
> He liked to call me a Jew because part of my family was Jewish.
> 
> They also had to flee Germany because of the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever made a thread about those injustices?
> 
> honestly, what is your reason for this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those injustices happened in Germany..and you folks bring up Hitler nearly every day and try to attach him to the left. Except he was a right wing Christian hero.
> 
> And why?
> 
> Because you folks seem to forget this stuff.
Click to expand...


oh i see...because they happened in another country, you don't feel compelled to remind of those horrors....  also, you fail to realize that jews were treated like dirt in this country as well.  but hey, they aren't black and you can't cry racism and use race to further your politics of hate.  

as many on the right who bring up hitler, there are the same, if not more, on the left who do the same re bush and other republicans.  you forget this stuff because it doesn't comport to your world view.


----------



## Pop23

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever made a thread about those injustices?
> 
> honestly, what is your reason for this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those injustices happened in Germany..and you folks bring up Hitler nearly every day and try to attach him to the left. Except he was a right wing Christian hero.
> 
> And why?
> 
> Because you folks seem to forget this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see...because they happened in another country, you don't feel compelled to remind of those horrors....  also, you fail to realize that jews were treated like dirt in this country as well.  but hey, they aren't black and you can't cry racism and use race to further your politics of hate.
> 
> as many on the right who bring up hitler, there are the same, if not more, on the left who do the same re bush and other republicans.  you forget this stuff because it doesn't comport to your world view.
Click to expand...


Lynching by rope or via Internet is and always has been wrong


----------



## Sunshine

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever made a thread about those injustices?
> 
> honestly, what is your reason for this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those injustices happened in Germany..and you folks bring up Hitler nearly every day and try to attach him to the left. Except he was a right wing Christian hero.
> 
> And why?
> 
> Because you folks seem to forget this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see...because they happened in another country, you don't feel compelled to remind of those horrors....  also, you fail to realize that jews were treated like dirt in this country as well.  but hey, they aren't black and you can't cry racism and use race to further your politics of hate.
> 
> as many on the right who bring up hitler, there are the same, if not more, on the left who do the same re bush and other republicans.  you forget this stuff because it doesn't comport to your world view.
Click to expand...


Be all that as it may, there have been NO lynchings in this country in this century, except via the media.


----------



## Yurt

i understand, however, to ignore history is to repeat it.  using history in the manner sallow is, is not conducive to learning, rather, merely hate mongering and furthering his racial agenda


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh CRAP, who brings up conservatives in the 1950s preventing Civil Rights legislation?
> 
> *STFU, if you can  tell the whole truth*, far left liberals and far right reactionaries.



^ That pretty much tells the story:   Fakey is very hostile to anybody who even CAN tell the truth.

Freud laughs at Fakey the Poseur.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Sallow said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to bring lynching back because it's evident that in this nation we don't punish criminals in a way they deserve.  I say lets start with Ft. Hood shooter Hasan, Manning, Ariel Castro, all child molesters, anyone in prison for their 2nd violent offense or their first heinous offense, and every elected or appointed official that betrays this nation, the Constitution or their oaths of office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr, I believed you asked about the point?
Click to expand...



jtpr urges violence, lawlessness and vigilantism.

Ok.  So?  He is not just a scumbag but a VERY outlying statistic.

Yet, according to your OP, we ALL "need" to know the sick sordid history of violent depraved criminality and racism from 100 years ago.  Why?

None of us except filth like jtpr support what was done THEN and learning about it NOW aint gonna educate pod scum like jtpr, anyway.


----------



## Sunshine

Yurt said:


> i understand, however, to ignore history is to repeat it.  using history in the manner sallow is, is not conducive to learning, rather, merely hate mongering and furthering his racial agenda



Yes, we know where he hails from.  But notice that he doesn't address the many women who have been lynched under sharia law.  They are hung the exact same way.







They are also stoned to death:






No black person has been lynched in this country since 1946.   67 years.  The outcry over whites lynching blacks is a straw man in current days.  It is used to garner sympathy for something that no black family alive today has experienced in their lifetime, let alone this century.  I guess as long as that mule walks they will ride it, though.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

The only lynches that are happening today is when Jane Lynch stars in Glee and David Lynch directs a really weird movie. Damn you Hollywood!


----------



## g5000

Ernie S. said:


> How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.



They were murdered by right wing conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do right wing conservative Southerners have today?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Sunshine said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i understand, however, to ignore history is to repeat it.  using history in the manner sallow is, is not conducive to learning, rather, merely hate mongering and furthering his racial agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know where he hails from.  But notice that he doesn't address the many women who have been lynched under sharia law.  They are hung the exact same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also stoned to death:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No black person has been lynched in this country since 1946.   67 years.  The outcry over whites lynching blacks is a straw man in current days.  It is used to garner sympathy for something that no black family alive today has experienced in their lifetime, let alone this century.  I guess as long as that mule walks they will ride it, though.
Click to expand...


I would say that there have been some lynchings or other racist acts of murderous violence close enough to a lynching to qualify.

Jasper, Texas in 1998:  CNN - 3 whites indicted in dragging death of black man in Texas - July 6, 1998

Perhaps not literally a lynching, but the same evil concept.

But that still doesn't answer my question.

We all know it's depraved, evil, sick and unjustifiable.  So, what is the "need" to review the historical lesson?  Do we "need" to be reminded that we oppose slavery, too?


----------



## dilloduck

g5000 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do such people have today?
Click to expand...


Zimmerman haters


----------



## Sunshine

Ernie S. said:


> This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.
> This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.
> This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.



Hey Ern, good to see you posting again.  I was beginning to think we had lost you.


----------



## Sunshine

dilloduck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do such people have today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman haters
Click to expand...


Ain't it the trut'!


----------



## g5000

dilloduck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do such people have today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman haters
Click to expand...


Nope.  Try again.  Right wing Southern conservatives.  It will come to  you.


----------



## dilloduck

g5000 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do such people have today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman haters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Try again.
Click to expand...


Whadda ya mean nope------They were screaming for justice even after he was acquitted.


----------



## Pop23

g5000 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by right wing conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do right wing conservative Southerners have today?
Click to expand...


That is classic BS

Don't go into submarine building cause he whole structure would be filled with as many holes as that lame argument.


----------



## g5000

Pop23 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by right wing conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do right wing conservative Southerners have today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is classic BS
> 
> Don't go into submarine building cause he whole structure would be filled with as many holes as that lame argument.
Click to expand...


Nope.  It is totally valid.  The truth frightens you.

It sure wasn't liberals, as we define them today, lynching blacks, now was it.  It was right wing conservative Southerners.  And today, right wing conservative Southerners are Republicans.

The GOP Southern Strategy was so effective, the modern Republican Southerner is almost identical to the Dixicrats of the past.  Anti-communist, big on states rights, hates big government, and racist.

You would not see a modern day Republican on a civil rights march, now would you.  You would not see them riding on buses with negroes, or taking abuse at lunch counters with them, or getting themselves shot in Mississippi trying to register negroes to vote.

Nope.  The modern day Republican is trying to keep blacks from voting.  Living up to the legacy of their lynch-happy Dixiecrat ancestors.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

g5000 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by right wing conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do right wing conservative Southerners have today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is classic BS
> 
> Don't go into submarine building cause he whole structure would be filled with as many holes as that lame argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  It is totally valid.  The truth frightens you.
Click to expand...


Sheesh. I think education may frighten YOU.


----------



## g5000

JohnL.Burke said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is classic BS
> 
> Don't go into submarine building cause he whole structure would be filled with as many holes as that lame argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It is totally valid.  The truth frightens you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh. I think education may frighten YOU.
Click to expand...


I am very well educated.  The modern day faux conservative infecting the Right is willfully blind to the facts.

You would not see a modern day Republican on a civil rights march, now would you. You would not see them riding on buses with negroes, or taking abuse at lunch counters with them, or getting themselves shot in Mississippi trying to register negroes to vote.

You do not see the modern day Republican fighting for the rights of minorities.  You see them bashing homosexuals, Muslims, blacks, and immigrants on a non-stop orgy hatefest.  Desperately seeking stories of darkies behaving badly to confirm their bias.

Nope. The modern day Republican is living up to the legacy of their lynch-happy Dixiecrat ancestors, trying to keep blacks from voting.

I'm old school conservative Republican.  And I have been around long enough to see the mess the bigoted assholes have made.  They have destroyed conservatism.


----------



## g5000

dilloduck said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites have been killed by blacks since? Certainly more than the mere 3,000 or so black Republicans that were murdered by white Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do such people have today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman haters
Click to expand...




This is still cracking me up.  You are so desperate to hold onto a false belief, you got yourself all confused.

Conservative Southerners hate Zimmerman!  They're all ticked off Trayvon was murdered.  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!!


----------



## Sallow

g5000 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It is totally valid.  The truth frightens you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh. I think education may frighten YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very well educated.  The modern day faux conservative infecting the Right is willfully blind to the facts.
> 
> You would not see a modern day Republican on a civil rights march, now would you. You would not see them riding on buses with negroes, or taking abuse at lunch counters with them, or getting themselves shot in Mississippi trying to register negroes to vote.
> 
> You do not see the modern day Republican fighting for the rights of minorities.  You see them bashing homosexuals, Muslims, blacks, and immigrants on a non-stop orgy hatefest.  Desperately seeking stories of darkies behaving badly to confirm their bias.
> 
> Nope. The modern day Republican is living up to the legacy of their lynch-happy Dixiecrat ancestors, trying to keep blacks from voting.
> 
> I'm old school conservative Republican.  And I have been around long enough to see the mess the bigoted assholes have made.  They have destroyed conservatism.
Click to expand...


I think modern day Republicans are even frightening the Birchers..


----------



## JakeStarkey

g5000 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do such people have today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman haters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Try again.  Right wing Southern conservatives.  It will come to  you.
Click to expand...


Lynchers were reactonary conservatives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh CRAP, who brings up conservatives in the 1950s preventing Civil Rights legislation?
> 
> STFU, if you can tell the whole truth, far left liberals and far right reactionaries.



Jake the Reactionary either confused or outright lying about the history of Civil Rights where Democrats ran the KKK and segregated lunch counters

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman haters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Try again.  Right wing Southern conservatives.  It will come to  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynchers were reactonary conservatives.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman haters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Try again.  Right wing Southern conservatives.  It will come to  you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynchers were reactonary conservatives.
Click to expand...


March 12, 1956

Ninety-seven *Democrats *in Congress condemn Supreme Courts decision in Brown v. Board of Education, and pledge to continue segregation


----------



## PMZ

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh CRAP, who brings up conservatives in the 1950s preventing Civil Rights legislation?
> 
> STFU, if you can tell the whole truth, far left liberals and far right reactionaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake the Reactionary either confused or outright lying about the history of Civil Rights where Democrats ran the KKK and segregated lunch counters
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html
Click to expand...


There was a time when virtually all southerners were Democrats.  That ended with the Civil Rights reforms by the Democrats of the 60s. Now the south is solid Republican.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

September 24, 1957
Sparking criticism from Democrats such as Senators John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson, President Dwight Eisenhower deploys the 82nd Airborne Division to Little Rock, AR to force Democrat Governor Orval Faubus to integrate public schools


The Democrat Race Lie | Black & Right


----------



## JakeStarkey

PMZ said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh CRAP, who brings up conservatives in the 1950s preventing Civil Rights legislation?
> 
> STFU, if you can tell the whole truth, far left liberals and far right reactionaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake the Reactionary either confused or outright lying about the history of Civil Rights where Democrats ran the KKK and segregated lunch counters
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a time when virtually all southerners were Democrats.  That ended with the Civil Rights reforms by the Democrats of the 60s. Now the south is solid Republican.
Click to expand...


None of which allows the ignorant racism of CF to be ignored: the 1950 racists in the south were all reactionary conservatives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jake is a Reactionary, radical leftist who reflexively defends Communism and the Democrat Party


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake the Reactionary either confused or outright lying about the history of Civil Rights where Democrats ran the KKK and segregated lunch counters
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when virtually all southerners were Democrats.  That ended with the Civil Rights reforms by the Democrats of the 60s. Now the south is solid Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of which allows the ignorant racism of CF to be ignored: the 1950 racists in the south were all reactionary conservatives.
Click to expand...


Lying again, Jake?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake the Reactionary either confused or outright lying about the history of Civil Rights where Democrats ran the KKK and segregated lunch counters
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when virtually all southerners were Democrats.  That ended with the Civil Rights reforms by the Democrats of the 60s. Now the south is solid Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of which allows the ignorant racism of CF to be ignored: the 1950 racists in the south were all reactionary conservatives.
Click to expand...


the 1950 racists in the south were all Democrats... there, fixed

May 6, 1960
President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans&#8217; Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats

http://www.black-and-right.com/the-democrat-race-lie/


----------



## PMZ

My point was that the Democrats of the 50's were largely racists.  Dem's found the leadership to change that.  All of the thereby disgruntled racists then migrated to the GOP where they were accepted as votes.  Now they are the Republican Party. 

That philosophical group has attempted to drag the country down to their level since our founding.  It's time for both parties to disavow them so that they are only as influential as their true numbers allow.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when virtually all southerners were Democrats.  That ended with the Civil Rights reforms by the Democrats of the 60s. Now the south is solid Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of which allows the ignorant racism of CF to be ignored: the 1950 racists in the south were all reactionary conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the 1950 racists in the south were all Democrats... there, fixed
> 
> May 6, 1960
> President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats
> 
> The Democrat Race Lie | Black & Right
Click to expand...


And those "Democrats" were all conservatives.

Add in that socially, Eisenhower was a liberal.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Wow! Certainly a lot of liberal revisionism going on around here. Nothing that hasn't been debunked a million times before though. Just got to laugh at this nonsense. I suppose there is a certain type of cathartic enhancement that comes from twisting history into a self serving sense of superiority without actually having to get out of bed and do something.
 The fact remains, when the south was owned by southern democrats (KKK) much of the black population voted with their feet and left the south. To this day, as republicans had taken over many political seats in the south, the black population is moving back. For some reasons, they seem to prefer it over Detroit and Chicago (the two most shining examples of liberal compassion).


----------



## Sunshine

g5000 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by right wing conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do right wing conservative Southerners have today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is classic BS
> 
> Don't go into submarine building cause he whole structure would be filled with as many holes as that lame argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  It is totally valid.  The truth frightens you.
> 
> It sure wasn't liberals, as we define them today, lynching blacks, now was it.  It was right wing conservative Southerners.  And today, right wing conservative Southerners are Republicans.
> 
> The GOP Southern Strategy was so effective, the modern Republican Southerner is almost identical to the Dixicrats of the past.  Anti-communist, big on states rights, hates big government, and racist.
> 
> You would not see a modern day Republican on a civil rights march, now would you.  You would not see them riding on buses with negroes, or taking abuse at lunch counters with them, or getting themselves shot in Mississippi trying to register negroes to vote.
> 
> Nope.  The modern day Republican is trying to keep blacks from voting.  Living up to the legacy of their lynch-happy Dixiecrat ancestors.
Click to expand...




> The Moore's Ford lynching added fuel to the fire of civil rights activism, inspired a renewed call for federal antilynching legislation in Congress, and helped stir *Truman to create the President's Committee on Civil Rights*.



New Georgia Encyclopedia: Lynching

You lose.  Try again.  But thanks for playing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which allows the ignorant racism of CF to be ignored: the 1950 racists in the south were all reactionary conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1950 racists in the south were all Democrats... there, fixed
> 
> May 6, 1960
> President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans&#8217; Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats
> 
> The Democrat Race Lie | Black & Right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those "Democrats" were all conservatives.
> 
> Add in that socially, Eisenhower was a liberal.
Click to expand...


Barry Goldwater and William Buckley were Conservatives and Bobby KKK Byrd and LBJ "I'll have them ******* voting Democrat for the next 200 years" were Democrats


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JohnL.Burke said:


> Wow! Certainly a lot of liberal revisionism going on around here. Nothing that hasn't been debunked a million times before though. Just got to laugh at this nonsense. I suppose there is a certain type of cathartic enhancement that comes from twisting history into a self serving sense of superiority without actually having to get out of bed and do something.
> The fact remains, when the south was owned by southern democrats (KKK) much of the black population voted with their feet and left the south. To this day, as republicans had taken over many political seats in the south, the black population is moving back. For some reasons, they seem to prefer it over Detroit and Chicago (the two most shining examples of liberal compassion).



Jake can't help himself, he's trained to defend Democrats


----------



## JakeStarkey

JohnL.Burke said:


> Wow! Certainly a lot of liberal revisionism going on around here. Nothing that hasn't been debunked a million times before though. Just got to laugh at this nonsense. I suppose there is a certain type of cathartic enhancement that comes from twisting history into a self serving sense of superiority without actually having to get out of bed and do something.
> The fact remains, when the south was owned by southern democrats (KKK) much of the black population voted with their feet and left the south. To this day, as republicans had taken over many political seats in the south, the black population is moving back. For some reasons, they seem to prefer it over Detroit and Chicago (the two most shining examples of liberal compassion).



JohnL does not remember that the conservatives in the South were Democrats: race problems.

Conservatives in the South now: Republicans ~ race problems.

Reactionaries on the right will not be allowed to revise historical narratives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Certainly a lot of liberal revisionism going on around here. Nothing that hasn't been debunked a million times before though. Just got to laugh at this nonsense. I suppose there is a certain type of cathartic enhancement that comes from twisting history into a self serving sense of superiority without actually having to get out of bed and do something.
> The fact remains, when the south was owned by southern democrats (KKK) much of the black population voted with their feet and left the south. To this day, as republicans had taken over many political seats in the south, the black population is moving back. For some reasons, they seem to prefer it over Detroit and Chicago (the two most shining examples of liberal compassion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL does not remember that the conservatives in the South were Democrats: race problems.
> 
> Conservatives in the South now: Republicans ~ race problems.
> 
> Reactionaries on the right will not be allowed to revise historical narratives.
Click to expand...


Jake is a pathological liar


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Certainly a lot of liberal revisionism going on around here. Nothing that hasn't been debunked a million times before though. Just got to laugh at this nonsense. I suppose there is a certain type of cathartic enhancement that comes from twisting history into a self serving sense of superiority without actually having to get out of bed and do something.
> The fact remains, when the south was owned by southern democrats (KKK) much of the black population voted with their feet and left the south. To this day, as republicans had taken over many political seats in the south, the black population is moving back. For some reasons, they seem to prefer it over Detroit and Chicago (the two most shining examples of liberal compassion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL does not remember that the conservatives in the South were Democrats: race problems.
> 
> Conservatives in the South now: Republicans ~ race problems.
> 
> Reactionaries on the right will not be allowed to revise historical narratives.
Click to expand...


Democrats: KKK, Lynchings, Tuskegee and Jake will do anything to defend their record, even lie

The Democrat Race Lie | Black & Right


----------



## IlarMeilyr

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Certainly a lot of liberal revisionism going on around here. Nothing that hasn't been debunked a million times before though. Just got to laugh at this nonsense. I suppose there is a certain type of cathartic enhancement that comes from twisting history into a self serving sense of superiority without actually having to get out of bed and do something.
> The fact remains, when the south was owned by southern democrats (KKK) much of the black population voted with their feet and left the south. To this day, as republicans had taken over many political seats in the south, the black population is moving back. For some reasons, they seem to prefer it over Detroit and Chicago (the two most shining examples of liberal compassion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL does not remember that the conservatives in the South were Democrats: race problems.
> 
> Conservatives in the South now: Republicans ~ race problems.
> 
> Reactionaries on the right will not be allowed to revise historical narratives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake is a pathological liar
Click to expand...


Fakey is HOSTILE to honesty.

It apparently causes him actual physical pain.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JohnL.Burke said:


> Wow! *Certainly a lot of liberal revisionism going on around here*. Nothing that hasn't been debunked a million times before though. Just got to laugh at this nonsense. I suppose there is a certain type of cathartic enhancement that comes from twisting history into a self serving sense of superiority without actually having to get out of bed and do something.
> The fact remains, when the south was owned by southern democrats (KKK) much of the black population voted with their feet and left the south. To this day, as republicans had taken over many political seats in the south, the black population is moving back. For some reasons, they seem to prefer it over Detroit and Chicago (the two most shining examples of liberal compassion).



Indeed there is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jake is either certifiable or a real Communist and he keeps insisting he's sane


----------



## IlarMeilyr

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jake is either certifiable or a real Communist and he keeps insisting he's sane



I dunno.  He could be a dedicated communist AND insane.

I don't think they need be considered mutually exclusive.


----------



## Sunshine

This has to be one of the funniest threads I've read in a while.  It seems that whether a person is liberal or conservative is dependent solely on which behavior today's liberals don't want to own, and not at all based on party affiliation. Now that's a diasporic crisis of double identity, AND the cynosure of all eyes that are reading this for the sake of noting the stupidity of today's liberals.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunshine said:


> This has to be one of the funniest threads I've read in a while.  It seems that whether a person is liberal or conservative is dependent solely on which behavior today's liberals don't want to own, and not at all based on party affiliation. Now that's a diasporic crisis of double identity, AND the cynosure of all eyes that are reading this for the sake of noting the stupidity of today's liberals.



You described the far right reactionaries as well, Sunshine.  Both extremes of the spectrum are schizophrenic.


----------



## Sunshine

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the funniest threads I've read in a while.  It seems that whether a person is liberal or conservative is dependent solely on which behavior today's liberals don't want to own, and not at all based on party affiliation. Now that's a diasporic crisis of double identity, AND the cynosure of all eyes that are reading this for the sake of noting the stupidity of today's liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You described the far right reactionaries as well, Sunshine.  Both extremes of the spectrum are schizophrenic.
Click to expand...


Liberals need to stop bringing up that lynching thing.  I can tell you that neither Truman nor Eisenhower were liberals.  They just have to throw it at someone, deciding that Truman and Eisenhower were liberals begs the question, 'what was Kennedy.'  

The liberals start a thread like this, claim that Republicans of the 20s were liberals, all the while advocating that muslims who are doing the exact same thing to women in this century are the moral equivalent of today's Christians who are not hanging women in the marketplace.  Then they assert that the Nazis were Christians, when in fact Christians favor Jews because the Bible tells them to.

The liberals on here are a bunch of stupid mixed up undereducated shit slinging apes.  Democrats were always liberals, and it was Democrats who rode in the KKK and lynched blacks.  The liberal mindset is that you can do whatever you are big enough to do, then and now.  (And if you have herpes you can thank liberals for the sexual revolution that spawned it for you.) There are Democrats in Congress right now who claim to be 'former' KKK members.  Truth be told, they are still members in good standing and floating them as much money as they can launder.  Just because the Democratic party has been taken over by blacks who now want to lynch whites doesn't mean it wasn't liberal at the turn of the 20th century when it was hell bent on lynching blacks.


----------



## Ernie S.

IlarMeilyr said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL does not remember that the conservatives in the South were Democrats: race problems.
> 
> Conservatives in the South now: Republicans ~ race problems.
> 
> Reactionaries on the right will not be allowed to revise historical narratives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake is a pathological liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fakey is HOSTILE to honesty.
> 
> It apparently causes him actual physical pain.
Click to expand...

I much prefer seeing this, instead of actually reading his irrelevant drivel.


> This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.


----------



## Ernie S.

This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JohnL.Burke said:


> I just want to go on record as stating that I am against lynching. I am not afraid to take a stand.



^  ONE of the BEST posts of the day.


----------



## Pop23

g5000 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by right wing conservative Southerners.  What political affiliation do right wing conservative Southerners have today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is classic BS
> 
> Don't go into submarine building cause he whole structure would be filled with as many holes as that lame argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  It is totally valid.  The truth frightens you.
> 
> It sure wasn't liberals, as we define them today, lynching blacks, now was it.  It was right wing conservative Southerners.  And today, right wing conservative Southerners are Republicans.
> 
> The GOP Southern Strategy was so effective, the modern Republican Southerner is almost identical to the Dixicrats of the past.  Anti-communist, big on states rights, hates big government, and racist.
> 
> You would not see a modern day Republican on a civil rights march, now would you.  You would not see them riding on buses with negroes, or taking abuse at lunch counters with them, or getting themselves shot in Mississippi trying to register negroes to vote.
> 
> Nope.  The modern day Republican is trying to keep blacks from voting.  Living up to the legacy of their lynch-happy Dixiecrat ancestors.
Click to expand...


Yet it is the liberals that feel free to hunt down an Hispanic male and ruin his life TODAY even AfTER that Hispanic male was found NOT GUILTY by our judicial system with a juror that was black.

Don't pat yourself on the back until YOU look in the mirror.

SINKING, start bailing


----------



## Sunshine

IlarMeilyr said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to go on record as stating that I am against lynching. I am not afraid to take a stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^  ONE of the BEST posts of the day.
Click to expand...


I think George Zimmerman was lynched by the press.  Think what it would be like to have your words deliberately altered by the media to make it sound like you made some vile comment that could cost you pretty much everything in today's racial climate.  Then think how it would be to tune in to CNN and find your social security number and all your personal information there for those who would destroy you to take and use for that purpose.  Apes used to mark their territory by slinging shit.  They are still slinging shit except that now it comes from the tip of a pen or keyboard.  Zimmerman was theirs and they were going to lynch him.  And they are unremorseful.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the funniest threads I've read in a while.  It seems that whether a person is liberal or conservative is dependent solely on which behavior today's liberals don't want to own, and not at all based on party affiliation. Now that's a diasporic crisis of double identity, AND the cynosure of all eyes that are reading this for the sake of noting the stupidity of today's liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You described the far right reactionaries as well, Sunshine.  Both extremes of the spectrum are schizophrenic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals need to stop bringing up that lynching thing.  I can tell you that neither Truman nor Eisenhower were liberals.  They just have to throw it at someone, deciding that Truman and Eisenhower were liberals begs the question, 'what was Kennedy.'
> 
> The liberals start a thread like this, claim that Republicans of the 20s were liberals, all the while advocating that muslims who are doing the exact same thing to women in this century are the moral equivalent of today's Christians who are not hanging women in the marketplace.  Then they assert that the Nazis were Christians, when in fact Christians favor Jews because the Bible tells them to.
> 
> The liberals on here are a bunch of stupid mixed up undereducated shit slinging apes.  Democrats were always liberals, and it was Democrats who rode in the KKK and lynched blacks.  The liberal mindset is that you can do whatever you are big enough to do, then and now.  There are Democrats in Congress right now who claim to be 'former' KKK members.  Truth be told, they are still members in good standing and floating them as much money as they can launder.  Just because the Democratic party has been taken over *by blacks who now want to lynch whites *doesn't mean it wasn't liberal at the turn of the 20th century when it was hell bent on lynching blacks.
Click to expand...


And you just demonstrated the silliness of the far right *in the above bolded*.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

I agree with Burke:

Lynching = bad.


----------



## Sunshine

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You described the far right reactionaries as well, Sunshine.  Both extremes of the spectrum are schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to stop bringing up that lynching thing.  I can tell you that neither Truman nor Eisenhower were liberals.  They just have to throw it at someone, deciding that Truman and Eisenhower were liberals begs the question, 'what was Kennedy.'
> 
> The liberals start a thread like this, claim that Republicans of the 20s were liberals, all the while advocating that muslims who are doing the exact same thing to women in this century are the moral equivalent of today's Christians who are not hanging women in the marketplace.  Then they assert that the Nazis were Christians, when in fact Christians favor Jews because the Bible tells them to.
> 
> The liberals on here are a bunch of stupid mixed up undereducated shit slinging apes.  Democrats were always liberals, and it was Democrats who rode in the KKK and lynched blacks.  The liberal mindset is that you can do whatever you are big enough to do, then and now.  There are Democrats in Congress right now who claim to be 'former' KKK members.  Truth be told, they are still members in good standing and floating them as much money as they can launder.  Just because the Democratic party has been taken over *by blacks who now want to lynch whites *doesn't mean it wasn't liberal at the turn of the 20th century when it was hell bent on lynching blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you just demonstrated the silliness of the far right *in the above bolded*.
Click to expand...


You cannot deny that Zimmerman was lynched in the press.  The liberal media tried to destroy him.  Just listen.  You will hear the comments by liberals about him needing to look over his shoulder the rest of his life.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be throwing the word around very casually today.
Click to expand...


like who?


----------



## Ringel05

IlarMeilyr said:


> I agree with Burke:
> 
> Lynching = bad.



True, I prefer impaling, it worked for Vlad.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Clarence Thomas complained of a high tech lynching.

It WAS a high tech lynching  by the liberal Democratics in the Senate during his confirmation hearings.   You know: shit stains like Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy, that prick motherfucker.

Was it somehow "wrong" to refer to a high tech "lynching" when he was getting royally fucked over by those filthy liberal Democrat rat bastards?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jake lynches his credibility with every post

I can't bear to watch

Well, I can bear it because I find Jake entertaining


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to stop bringing up that lynching thing.  I can tell you that neither Truman nor Eisenhower were liberals.  They just have to throw it at someone, deciding that Truman and Eisenhower were liberals begs the question, 'what was Kennedy.'
> 
> The liberals start a thread like this, claim that Republicans of the 20s were liberals, all the while advocating that muslims who are doing the exact same thing to women in this century are the moral equivalent of today's Christians who are not hanging women in the marketplace.  Then they assert that the Nazis were Christians, when in fact Christians favor Jews because the Bible tells them to.
> 
> The liberals on here are a bunch of stupid mixed up undereducated shit slinging apes.  Democrats were always liberals, and it was Democrats who rode in the KKK and lynched blacks.  The liberal mindset is that you can do whatever you are big enough to do, then and now.  There are Democrats in Congress right now who claim to be 'former' KKK members.  Truth be told, they are still members in good standing and floating them as much money as they can launder.  Just because the Democratic party has been taken over *by blacks who now want to lynch whites *doesn't mean it wasn't liberal at the turn of the 20th century when it was hell bent on lynching blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just demonstrated the silliness of the far right *in the above bolded*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot deny that Zimmerman was lynched in the press.  The liberal media tried to destroy him.  Just listen.  You will hear the comments by liberals about him needing to look over his shoulder the rest of his life.
Click to expand...


What happened to blacks who want to lynch whites statements.  Now you are talking about the liberal media and liberals who are unhappy with the decision.  Their right to do so, Sunshine, just as is your right to criticize them.

You are undoubtedly correct that a few white, black, or brown Americans, if given a chance without being caught, may fantasize an opportunity to kill Zimmerman.

I know if the reverse had happened, and TM had walked, he would have left town and gone to inner city LA or NYC to be safe.

Dangerous events occur when guns are involved.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Ringel05 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Burke:
> 
> Lynching = bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, I prefer impaling, it worked for Vlad.
Click to expand...


I have heard of dinner by candle light, but Vlad took it to a new place.


----------



## Sunshine

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you just demonstrated the silliness of the far right *in the above bolded*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot deny that Zimmerman was lynched in the press.  The liberal media tried to destroy him.  Just listen.  You will hear the comments by liberals about him needing to look over his shoulder the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to blacks who want to lynch whites statements.  Now you are talking about the liberal media and liberals who are unhappy with the decision.  Their right to do so, Sunshine, just as is your right to criticize them.
> 
> You are undoubtedly correct that a few white, black, or brown Americans, if given a chance without being caught, may fantasize an opportunity to kill Zimmerman.
> 
> I know if the reverse had happened, and TM had walked, he would have left town and gone to inner city LA or NYC to be safe.
> 
> Dangerous events occur when guns are involved.
Click to expand...


They are still out there.  That is why Zimmerman is in hiding.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JakeStarkey said:


> * * * *
> 
> Dangerous events occur when guns are involved.



A dangerous event was occurring to GZ BEFORE any gun was involved.

Thank God he had a gun.


----------



## deltex1

Sallow said:


> This is something people should come to understand.
> 
> Black Women who were Lynched in America | Henrietta Vinton Davis's Weblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennie Steers
> On July 25, 1903 a mob lynched Jennie Steers on the Beard Plantation in Louisiana for supposedly giving a white teenager, 16 year-old Elizabeth Dolan, a glass of poisoned lemonade. Before they killed her, the mob tried to force her to confess but she refused and was hanged. (100 Years at Lynching. Ralph Ginzburg)
> 
> Laura Nelson
> Laura Nelson was lynched on May 23, 1911 In Okemah, Okluskee, Oklahoma. Her fifteen year old son was also lynched at the same time but I could not find a photo of her son. The photograph of Nelson was drawn from a postcard. Authorities accused her of killing a deputy sheriff who supposedly stumbled on some stolen goods in her house. Why they lynched her child is a mystery. The mob raped and dragged Nelson six miles to the Canadian River and hanged her from a bridge.(NAACP: One Hundred Years of Lynching in the US 1889-1918 )
> 
> Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwick
> The lynchers maintained that Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwlck killed her female employer in Pinehurst, Georgia on June 24, 1912. Nobody knows if or why Barksdale or Bostick killed her employer because there was no trial and no one thought to take a statement from this Black woman who authorities claimed had violent fits of insanity and should have been placed in a hospital. Nobody was arrested and the crowd was In a festive mood. Placed in a car with a rope around her neck, and the other end tied to a tree limb, the lynchers drove at high speed and she was strangled to death. For good measure the mob shot her eyes out and shot enough bullets Into her body that she was cut in two.
> 
> Marie Scott
> March 31, 1914, a white mob of at least a dozen males, yanked seventeen year-old Marie Scott from jail, threw a rope over her head as she screamed and hanged her from a telephone pole in Wagoner County, Oklahoma. What happened? Two drunken white men barged Into her house as she was dressing. They locked themselves in her room and criminally assaulted her. Her brother apparently heard her screams for help, kicked down the door, killed one assailant and fled. Some accounts state that the assailant was stabbed. Frustrated by their inability to lynch Marie Scotts brother the mob lynched Marie Scott. (Crisis 1914 and 100 Years of Lynching)
Click to expand...


Where did they get those white ass cracka names...no Malia, Letisha, Chantel, or Beulah???,


----------



## JakeStarkey

Buford or Bucky or Zadok or Gertrude or Clarabelle?  Really you want to go down that road.


----------



## Ernie S.

This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list. 
This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list. 
This message is hidden because JakeStarkey is on your ignore list. 
I'm liking this!


----------



## jtpr312

JakeStarkey said:


> And that's why we read you for silliness, jtpr312.
> 
> You are advocating murder.




That's why I think you are a jackass and a fool, you don't understand the difference between justice and murder.


----------



## Stephanie

Liberals-Democrats have to try and brainwash the youngsters by changing the DEMOCRATS history of racism, the KKK, etc...

You see them do it all the time like in this thread

how else do they get the voters? that and promise them they are there to TAKE CARE OF THEM by implementing Socialism and ENSLAVING them all over again, take ObamaCare for an example...Youngsters are now FORCED to buy insurance where they never had to before because they didn't need it...how sad they voted to make themselves "SLAVES" to the Federal Government..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stephanie said:


> Liberals-Democrats have to try and brainwash the youngsters by changing the DEMOCRATS history of racism, the KKK, etc...
> 
> You see them do it all the time like in this thread
> 
> how else do they get the voters? that and promise them they are there to TAKE CARE OF THEM by implementing Socialism and ENSLAVING them all over again, take ObamaCare for an example...Youngsters are now FORCED to buy insurance where they never had to before because they didn't need it...how sad they voted to make themselves "SLAVES" to the Federal Government..



Progressives like Starkey are pathological liars, hence when discussion racism they substitute "Conservative" for Democrat.


----------



## Stephanie

the lynchings continue on by the Democrats in this country
why would you want to belong to a political party (Democrat party) who speaks this way about people?

SNIP:

Democrat Charlie Rangel: Tea Party Bunch of &#8220;White Crackers&#8221;

Posted by Jim Hoft on Friday, August 2, 2013, 11:21 AM

When the Civil War ended, and after Republican President Abraham Lincoln liberated the slaves in the south, Democrats initiated Jim Crow laws to punish blacks. Democrats discriminated against blacks. In fact, the KKK, was founded as the the terrorist wing of the Democrat Party.

 The Ku Klux Klan assassinated many Republicans including Republican Representative James M. Hinds (December 5, 1833&#8212;October 22, 1868) of Little Rock. Hinds represented Arkansas in the United States Congress from June 24, 1868 through October 22, 1868.

Despite the facts&#8230;
Corrupt Rep. Charles Rangel (D-NY) accused the Tea Party of being the same group of &#8220;White Crackers&#8221; who fought against Civil Rights.
TPM reported:


In an interview *with the Daily Beast * (leftwing hate site)published Friday, Rep. Charlie Rangel (D-NY) suggested Tea Partiers are the &#8220;same group&#8221; who fought for segregation during the Civil Rights movement. 

&#8220;It is the same group we faced in the South with those white crackers and the dogs and the police. They didn&#8217;t care about how they looked,&#8221; Rangel said.

all of it here
Democrat Charlie Rangel: Tea Party Bunch of ?White Crackers? | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## JakeStarkey

jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why we read you for silliness, jtpr312.
> 
> You are advocating murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I think you are a jackass and a fool, you don't understand the difference between justice and murder.
Click to expand...


And we are going to take listens on your idea of "justice" from an ex-con and gang thug?


----------



## 007

This thread is one of the best examples I've ever seen on the board of how hypocritical, lying, two faced a bunch the libroids on this board are, period.


----------



## Sunshine

Stephanie said:


> Liberals-Democrats have to try and brainwash the youngsters by changing the DEMOCRATS history of racism, the KKK, etc...
> 
> You see them do it all the time like in this thread
> 
> how else do they get the voters? that and promise them they are there to TAKE CARE OF THEM by implementing Socialism and ENSLAVING them all over again, take ObamaCare for an example...Youngsters are now FORCED to buy insurance where they never had to before because they didn't need it...how sad they voted to make themselves "SLAVES" to the Federal Government..



What they are trying to do, not very effectively I might add, is to say, 'back then Republicans were Democrats.  I was born under Truman who became concerned about civil rights issues and I vividly remember Eisenhower.  They were NOT democrats.  Not by a long stretch.  Truman, concerned about civil rights in this country, is the one who ordered the use of nuclear weapons on brown people on the other side of the world.  Eisenhower was a solder, a general who distinguished himself in war.  He was not a draft dodging Democrat, nor was he a socialist.  If you do a little research and look at the lynchings swallow posted you will see that said lynchings occurred during both Republican AND Democratic administrations.  None of them occurred under Truman or Eisenhower who people on here are trying to make into Democrats which they were not.     

Also, if you look at the issues that sparked them you will not see any partisan issues.   You will see mob rule and groupthink, though, something that runs rampant with the so called 'progressives' on this forum.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course people were lynched after WWII, in both administrations.  Race murder occurred right through the term of Truman and Eisenhower.  They were done by bad people in both parties.  That 'mob rule and group think' ruled the a bad wing within the conservatives of the South.


----------



## Sunshine

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course people were lynched after WWII, in both administrations.  Race murder occurred right through the term of Truman and Eisenhower.  They were done by bad people in both parties.  That 'mob rule and group think' ruled the a bad wing within the conservatives of the South.





> In 1946, a mob of white men shot and killed two young African-American couples near Moore's Ford Bridge in Walton County, Georgia 60 miles east of Atlanta. This lynching of four young sharecroppers, one a World War II veteran, shocked the nation. *The attack was a key factor in President Harry S. Truman's making civil rights a priority of his administration*. Although the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) investigated the crime, they were unable to prosecute. It was the last documented lynching of so many people.[45]



Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That was the last black lynching in the US. If you want to claim that every interracial murder is a 'lynching' then at this current period in history there are far more lynchings of whites by blacks than vice versa.  But I'm sure you don't want to go there and look that dense in front of all your liberal peers.

As to groupthink.  Just look at this forum.  So called liberals are in complete lockstep.  Conservatives differ from one another on many issues.

The truly bad people are those like the liberals on this thread who want to shake off their own evil and violent history and put it squarely on the back of people who actually championed civil rights.   Republicans have NEVER been Democrats.   And saying that they were is patently stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course people were lynched after WWII, in both administrations.  Race murder occurred right through the term of Truman and Eisenhower.  They were done by bad people in both parties.  That 'mob rule and group think' ruled the a bad wing within the conservatives of the South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1946, a mob of white men shot and killed two young African-American couples near Moore's Ford Bridge in Walton County, Georgia 60 miles east of Atlanta. This lynching of four young sharecroppers, one a World War II veteran, shocked the nation. *The attack was a key factor in President Harry S. Truman's making civil rights a priority of his administration*. Although the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) investigated the crime, they were unable to prosecute. It was the last documented lynching of so many people.[45]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That was the last black lynching in the US. If you want to claim that every interracial murder is a 'lynching' then at this current period in history there are far more lynchings of whites by blacks than vice versa.  But I'm sure you don't want to go there and look that dense in front of all your liberal peers.
> 
> As to groupthink.  Just look at this forum.  So called liberals are in complete lockstep.  Conservatives differ from one another on many issues.
> 
> The truly bad people are those like the liberals on this thread who want to shake off their own evil and violent history and put it squarely on the back of people who actually championed civil rights.   Republicans have NEVER been Democrats.
Click to expand...


Not as race statements, no there were not.  You can allege all you want but you can't prove it.

Race murder by groupthink reactonary conservative whites on blacks to maintain white Southern culture occurred in both admins.  Below is a famous story of reactonary conservative southern groupthink in 1955.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eWM3TLb0x0]Bob Dylan - The Death of Emmett Till Project - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Sunshine said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals-Democrats have to try and brainwash the youngsters by changing the DEMOCRATS history of racism, the KKK, etc...
> 
> You see them do it all the time like in this thread
> 
> how else do they get the voters? that and promise them they are there to TAKE CARE OF THEM by implementing Socialism and ENSLAVING them all over again, take ObamaCare for an example...Youngsters are now FORCED to buy insurance where they never had to before because they didn't need it...how sad they voted to make themselves "SLAVES" to the Federal Government..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they are trying to do, not very effectively I might add, is to say, 'back then Republicans were Democrats.  I was born under Truman who became concerned about civil rights issues and I vividly remember Eisenhower.  They were NOT democrats.  Not by a long stretch.  Truman, concerned about civil rights in this country, is the one who ordered the use of nuclear weapons on brown people on the other side of the world.  Eisenhower was a solder, a general who distinguished himself in war.  He was not a draft dodging Democrat, nor was he a socialist.  If you do a little research and look at the lynchings swallow posted you will see that said lynchings occurred during both Republican AND Democratic administrations.  None of them occurred under Truman or Eisenhower who people on here are trying to make into Democrats which they were not.
> 
> Also, if you look at the issues that sparked them you will not see any partisan issues.   You will see mob rule and groupthink, though, something that runs rampant with the so called 'progressives' on this forum.
Click to expand...



Your understanding of history is incredibly ignorant..almost to the point of fantasy.

I would call it revisionist, but that would be kind. It is beyond that.


----------



## Sunshine

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals-Democrats have to try and brainwash the youngsters by changing the DEMOCRATS history of racism, the KKK, etc...
> 
> You see them do it all the time like in this thread
> 
> how else do they get the voters? that and promise them they are there to TAKE CARE OF THEM by implementing Socialism and ENSLAVING them all over again, take ObamaCare for an example...Youngsters are now FORCED to buy insurance where they never had to before because they didn't need it...how sad they voted to make themselves "SLAVES" to the Federal Government..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they are trying to do, not very effectively I might add, is to say, 'back then Republicans were Democrats.  I was born under Truman who became concerned about civil rights issues and I vividly remember Eisenhower.  They were NOT democrats.  Not by a long stretch.  Truman, concerned about civil rights in this country, is the one who ordered the use of nuclear weapons on brown people on the other side of the world.  Eisenhower was a solder, a general who distinguished himself in war.  He was not a draft dodging Democrat, nor was he a socialist.  If you do a little research and look at the lynchings swallow posted you will see that said lynchings occurred during both Republican AND Democratic administrations.  None of them occurred under Truman or Eisenhower who people on here are trying to make into Democrats which they were not.
> 
> Also, if you look at the issues that sparked them you will not see any partisan issues.   You will see mob rule and groupthink, though, something that runs rampant with the so called 'progressives' on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is incredibly ignorant..almost to the point of fantasy.
> 
> I would call it revisionist, but that would be kind. It is beyond that.
Click to expand...



All you are doing is trying to stir up civil unrest.  I've seen your kind.  And I've seen the result.  You are vile and hateful.  You would kill every white person if  you thought it would serve your purpose.  But it doesn't because someone has to work and pay you to sit all day on her spewing your racist venom.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Sallow would not, Sunshine.  But your revision inaccurately portrays the South in the 1940s and 1950s.


----------



## thanatos144

Sallow said:


> This is something people should come to understand.
> 
> Black Women who were Lynched in America | Henrietta Vinton Davis's Weblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennie Steers
> On July 25, 1903 a mob lynched Jennie Steers on the Beard Plantation in Louisiana for supposedly giving a white teenager, 16 year-old Elizabeth Dolan, a glass of poisoned lemonade. Before they killed her, the mob tried to force her to confess but she refused and was hanged. (100 Years at Lynching. Ralph Ginzburg)
> 
> Laura Nelson
> Laura Nelson was lynched on May 23, 1911 In Okemah, Okluskee, Oklahoma. Her fifteen year old son was also lynched at the same time but I could not find a photo of her son. The photograph of Nelson was drawn from a postcard. Authorities accused her of killing a deputy sheriff who supposedly stumbled on some stolen goods in her house. Why they lynched her child is a mystery. The mob raped and dragged Nelson six miles to the Canadian River and hanged her from a bridge.(NAACP: One Hundred Years of Lynching in the US 1889-1918 )
> 
> Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwick
> The lynchers maintained that Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwlck killed her female employer in Pinehurst, Georgia on June 24, 1912. Nobody knows if or why Barksdale or Bostick killed her employer because there was no trial and no one thought to take a statement from this Black woman who authorities claimed had violent fits of insanity and should have been placed in a hospital. Nobody was arrested and the crowd was In a festive mood. Placed in a car with a rope around her neck, and the other end tied to a tree limb, the lynchers drove at high speed and she was strangled to death. For good measure the mob shot her eyes out and shot enough bullets Into her body that she was cut in two.
> 
> Marie Scott
> March 31, 1914, a white mob of at least a dozen males, yanked seventeen year-old Marie Scott from jail, threw a rope over her head as she screamed and hanged her from a telephone pole in Wagoner County, Oklahoma. What happened? Two drunken white men barged Into her house as she was dressing. They locked themselves in her room and criminally assaulted her. Her brother apparently heard her screams for help, kicked down the door, killed one assailant and fled. Some accounts state that the assailant was stabbed. Frustrated by their inability to lynch Marie Scotts brother the mob lynched Marie Scott. (Crisis 1914 and 100 Years of Lynching)
Click to expand...

Them evil fucking democrats.


----------



## Sallow

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they are trying to do, not very effectively I might add, is to say, 'back then Republicans were Democrats.  I was born under Truman who became concerned about civil rights issues and I vividly remember Eisenhower.  They were NOT democrats.  Not by a long stretch.  Truman, concerned about civil rights in this country, is the one who ordered the use of nuclear weapons on brown people on the other side of the world.  Eisenhower was a solder, a general who distinguished himself in war.  He was not a draft dodging Democrat, nor was he a socialist.  If you do a little research and look at the lynchings swallow posted you will see that said lynchings occurred during both Republican AND Democratic administrations.  None of them occurred under Truman or Eisenhower who people on here are trying to make into Democrats which they were not.
> 
> Also, if you look at the issues that sparked them you will not see any partisan issues.   You will see mob rule and groupthink, though, something that runs rampant with the so called 'progressives' on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is incredibly ignorant..almost to the point of fantasy.
> 
> I would call it revisionist, but that would be kind. It is beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All you are doing is trying to stir up civil unrest.  I've seen your kind.  And I've seen the result.  You are vile and hateful.  You would kill every white person if  you thought it would serve your purpose.  But it doesn't because someone has to work and pay you to sit all day on her spewing your racist venom.
Click to expand...


Not hateful at all.

And I didn't become a cop..because in the end when I asked myself if I could shoot someone? I couldn't. That really wouldn't work out.

On the other hand..you've posted  stuff that puts on display that if lynching were still legal, you'd be at walmart purchasing books on knots and ropes.


----------



## Pop23

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they are trying to do, not very effectively I might add, is to say, 'back then Republicans were Democrats.  I was born under Truman who became concerned about civil rights issues and I vividly remember Eisenhower.  They were NOT democrats.  Not by a long stretch.  Truman, concerned about civil rights in this country, is the one who ordered the use of nuclear weapons on brown people on the other side of the world.  Eisenhower was a solder, a general who distinguished himself in war.  He was not a draft dodging Democrat, nor was he a socialist.  If you do a little research and look at the lynchings swallow posted you will see that said lynchings occurred during both Republican AND Democratic administrations.  None of them occurred under Truman or Eisenhower who people on here are trying to make into Democrats which they were not.
> 
> Also, if you look at the issues that sparked them you will not see any partisan issues.   You will see mob rule and groupthink, though, something that runs rampant with the so called 'progressives' on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is incredibly ignorant..almost to the point of fantasy.
> 
> I would call it revisionist, but that would be kind. It is beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All you are doing is trying to stir up civil unrest.  I've seen your kind.  And I've seen the result.  You are vile and hateful.  You would kill every white person if  you thought it would serve your purpose.  But it doesn't because someone has to work and pay you to sit all day on her spewing your racist venom.
Click to expand...


And BINGO was his name Ooooooooooo

But sallows not ACTUALLY physically lynching anyone, so it's OK

That's how they roll


----------



## Pop23

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is incredibly ignorant..almost to the point of fantasy.
> 
> I would call it revisionist, but that would be kind. It is beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you are doing is trying to stir up civil unrest.  I've seen your kind.  And I've seen the result.  You are vile and hateful.  You would kill every white person if  you thought it would serve your purpose.  But it doesn't because someone has to work and pay you to sit all day on her spewing your racist venom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hateful at all.
> 
> And I didn't become a cop..because in the end when I asked myself if I could shoot someone? I couldn't. That really wouldn't work out.
> 
> On the other hand..you've posted  stuff that puts on display that if lynching were still legal, you'd be at walmart purchasing books on knots and ropes.
Click to expand...


I'll bet you could if you we're having your head pounded against a concrete sidewalk

No?

Guess we will never actually know.


----------



## Sallow

Pop23 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is incredibly ignorant..almost to the point of fantasy.
> 
> I would call it revisionist, but that would be kind. It is beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you are doing is trying to stir up civil unrest.  I've seen your kind.  And I've seen the result.  You are vile and hateful.  You would kill every white person if  you thought it would serve your purpose.  But it doesn't because someone has to work and pay you to sit all day on her spewing your racist venom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And BINGO was his name Ooooooooooo
> 
> But sallows not ACTUALLY physically lynching anyone, so it's OK
> 
> That's how they roll
Click to expand...


And the Greek Choir chimes in.


----------



## Sallow

Pop23 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you are doing is trying to stir up civil unrest.  I've seen your kind.  And I've seen the result.  You are vile and hateful.  You would kill every white person if  you thought it would serve your purpose.  But it doesn't because someone has to work and pay you to sit all day on her spewing your racist venom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hateful at all.
> 
> And I didn't become a cop..because in the end when I asked myself if I could shoot someone? I couldn't. That really wouldn't work out.
> 
> On the other hand..you've posted  stuff that puts on display that if lynching were still legal, you'd be at walmart purchasing books on knots and ropes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you could if you we're having your head pounded against a concrete sidewalk
> 
> No?
> 
> Guess we will never actually know.
Click to expand...


This thread is about Lynching.

Keep up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The reactionary conservatives' arguments here, having no real answer, to the OP are dissolving into silliness and personal attacks.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, that's it, I'm re-instituting impaling, Sallow's our first test volunteer.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals-Democrats have to try and brainwash the youngsters by changing the DEMOCRATS history of racism, the KKK, etc...
> 
> You see them do it all the time like in this thread
> 
> how else do they get the voters? that and promise them they are there to TAKE CARE OF THEM by implementing Socialism and ENSLAVING them all over again, take ObamaCare for an example...Youngsters are now FORCED to buy insurance where they never had to before because they didn't need it...how sad they voted to make themselves "SLAVES" to the Federal Government..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives like Starkey are pathological liars, hence when discussion racism they substitute "Conservative" for Democrat.
Click to expand...


"Pathological liars" from a guy with a bogus quote in his sig.  I find that hilarious.


----------



## Pop23

Sallow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hateful at all.
> 
> And I didn't become a cop..because in the end when I asked myself if I could shoot someone? I couldn't. That really wouldn't work out.
> 
> On the other hand..you've posted  stuff that puts on display that if lynching were still legal, you'd be at walmart purchasing books on knots and ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you could if you we're having your head pounded against a concrete sidewalk
> 
> No?
> 
> Guess we will never actually know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about Lynching.
> 
> Keep up.
Click to expand...


Ummm sallow, you made the statement I commented on. It is in quote above. 

Try being consistent


----------



## PMZ

There are many racists who hate the idea that their country elected a nonwhite President,  twice,  but they ignore the benefits.  Now they have someone to blame their racism on.


----------



## Pop23

PMZ said:


> There are many racists who hate the idea that their country elected a nonwhite President,  twice,  but they ignore the benefits.  Now they have someone to blame their racism on.



He's half white


----------



## Sallow

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, that's it, I'm re-instituting impaling, Sallow's our first test volunteer.



You are welcome to try and get my up on the stake, Ringel. But as my Martial Arts instructor once told me..never pick up anything you ain't prepared to eat.

Hope you like the taste of wood.


----------



## Wildman

where are all the photos ?


----------



## Sallow

Pop23 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you could if you we're having your head pounded against a concrete sidewalk
> 
> No?
> 
> Guess we will never actually know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Lynching.
> 
> Keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm sallow, you made the statement I commented on. It is in quote above.
> 
> Try being consistent
Click to expand...


Okay..I have had my head pounded into the sidewalk.

That was one of a few fights I lost.

Seems that when that happens, everything goes "white" and your brain sort of disconnects from the body for a while.

No one got shot by the way.


----------



## Pop23

Sallow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Lynching.
> 
> Keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm sallow, you made the statement I commented on. It is in quote above.
> 
> Try being consistent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay..I have had my head pounded into the sidewalk.
> 
> That was one of a few fights I lost.
> 
> Seems that when that happens, everything goes "white" and your brain sort of disconnects from the body for a while.
> 
> No one got shot by the way.
Click to expand...


Will take your word for it.


----------



## Sallow

Pop23 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many racists who hate the idea that their country elected a nonwhite President,  twice,  but they ignore the benefits.  Now they have someone to blame their racism on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's half white
Click to expand...


Which half?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi7QQ5pO7_A]Star Trek_Racism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Sallow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's it, I'm re-instituting impaling, Sallow's our first test volunteer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to try and get my up on the stake, Ringel. But as my Martial Arts instructor once told me..never pick up anything you ain't prepared to eat.
> 
> Hope you like the taste of wood.
Click to expand...


Pfft... I have marital arts... over twenty years worth.... no competition.....


----------



## thanatos144

I do find it hilarious when democrat morons scream about how people were lynched LOL Why you ask???? Because it was them democrats doing it!


----------



## Sallow

Pop23 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm sallow, you made the statement I commented on. It is in quote above.
> 
> Try being consistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..I have had my head pounded into the sidewalk.
> 
> That was one of a few fights I lost.
> 
> Seems that when that happens, everything goes "white" and your brain sort of disconnects from the body for a while.
> 
> No one got shot by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will take your word for it.
Click to expand...


Good idea.

I don't recommend trying it.

It doesn't hurt all that much when it happens..but boy oh boy..it sure does hurt for a long time after.


----------



## Sallow

Ringel05 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's it, I'm re-instituting impaling, Sallow's our first test volunteer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to try and get my up on the stake, Ringel. But as my Martial Arts instructor once told me..never pick up anything you ain't prepared to eat.
> 
> Hope you like the taste of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft... I have marital arts... over twenty years worth.... no competition.....
Click to expand...


Cool.

Should I pencil you in?

(Get it..pencil! Wood! Stake! Bhahahaha)


----------



## Pogo

Sallow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to try and get my up on the stake, Ringel. But as my Martial Arts instructor once told me..never pick up anything you ain't prepared to eat.
> 
> Hope you like the taste of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft... I have marital arts... over twenty years worth.... no competition.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Should I pencil you in?
> 
> (Get it..pencil! Wood! Stake! Bhahahaha)
Click to expand...


  That was sharp.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft... I have marital arts... over twenty years worth.... no competition.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Should I pencil you in?
> 
> (Get it..pencil! Wood! Stake! Bhahahaha)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was sharp.
Click to expand...


So you hate that democrats are lynchers?


----------



## Ringel05

Sallow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to try and get my up on the stake, Ringel. But as my Martial Arts instructor once told me..never pick up anything you ain't prepared to eat.
> 
> Hope you like the taste of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft... I have marital arts... over twenty years worth.... no competition.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Should I pencil you in?
> 
> (Get it..pencil! Wood! Stake! Bhahahaha)
Click to expand...


I work with acrylics........


----------



## Sallow

Pogo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft... I have marital arts... over twenty years worth.... no competition.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Should I pencil you in?
> 
> (Get it..pencil! Wood! Stake! Bhahahaha)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was sharp.
Click to expand...


You know..you have a point!


----------



## Ringel05

Sallow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Should I pencil you in?
> 
> (Get it..pencil! Wood! Stake! Bhahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was sharp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know..you have a point!
Click to expand...


Okay, now the puns have hit the groan level..........


----------



## JakeStarkey

thanatos144 said:


> I do find it hilarious when democrat morons scream about how people were lynched LOL Why you ask???? Because it was them democrats doing it!



The conservatives now are saying their conservative ancestors were somehow not Democrats and Republicans who were doing it.  They don't tell the truth and say the liberals were not doing it but trying to stop it.

Are you guys truly that stupid?


----------



## thanatos144

JakeStarkey said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it hilarious when democrat morons scream about how people were lynched LOL Why you ask???? Because it was them democrats doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives now are saying their conservative ancestors were somehow not Democrats and Republicans who were doing it.  They don't tell the truth and say the liberals were not doing it but trying to stop it.
> 
> Are you guys truly that stupid?
Click to expand...


Look Fakey is trying to push the fantasy that a magical party switch happened! You are a lying fuck Fakey and this just proves you are also a idiot how believes in fairy tales.


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know..you have a point!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, now the puns have hit the groan level..........
Click to expand...


Yeah, you write.


----------



## Sallow

JakeStarkey said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it hilarious when democrat morons scream about how people were lynched LOL Why you ask???? Because it was them democrats doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives now are saying their conservative ancestors were somehow not Democrats and Republicans who were doing it.  They don't tell the truth and say the liberals were not doing it but trying to stop it.
> 
> Are you guys truly that stupid?
Click to expand...


Hard to argue with circular reasoning, Jake.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know..you have a point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now the puns have hit the groan level..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you write.
Click to expand...


I prefer to type........ caste.......


----------



## Sallow

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it hilarious when democrat morons scream about how people were lynched LOL Why you ask???? Because it was them democrats doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives now are saying their conservative ancestors were somehow not Democrats and Republicans who were doing it.  They don't tell the truth and say the liberals were not doing it but trying to stop it.
> 
> Are you guys truly that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look Fakey is trying to push the fantasy that a magical party switch happened! You are a lying fuck Fakey and this just proves you are also a idiot how believes in fairy tales.
Click to expand...


Nothing "magical" about it.

Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Exclusive: Lee Atwater?s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy | The Nation

Or you could pick up a book sometime.

Wouldn't hurt you to read one..every so often.


----------



## thanatos144

Sallow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives now are saying their conservative ancestors were somehow not Democrats and Republicans who were doing it.  They don't tell the truth and say the liberals were not doing it but trying to stop it.
> 
> Are you guys truly that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Fakey is trying to push the fantasy that a magical party switch happened! You are a lying fuck Fakey and this just proves you are also a idiot how believes in fairy tales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing "magical" about it.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Exclusive: Lee Atwater?s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy | The Nation
> 
> Or you could pick up a book sometime.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt you to read one..every so often.
Click to expand...


its a wiki you stupid f***


----------



## JakeStarkey

thanatos144 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Fakey is trying to push the fantasy that a magical party switch happened! You are a lying fuck Fakey and this just proves you are also a idiot how believes in fairy tales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "magical" about it.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Exclusive: Lee Atwater?s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy | The Nation
> 
> Or you could pick up a book sometime.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt you to read one..every so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its a wiki you stupid f***
Click to expand...


Reactionary revisionism was not accepted back whenever, and it is not accepted now by Americans who understand American history.

*Conservative **reactionaries *were killing blacks in the 1940s and 1950s to maintain white supremacy in the South and resented that blacks aligned with liberals to push back.

*Conservative reactionaries *today are still doing their best to maintain white cultural and economic supremacy and resent that peoples of color have aligned with liberals to push back.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Fakey is trying to push the fantasy that a magical party switch happened! You are a lying fuck Fakey and this just proves you are also a idiot how believes in fairy tales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "magical" about it.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Exclusive: Lee Atwater?s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy | The Nation
> 
> Or you could pick up a book sometime.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt you to read one..every so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its a wiki you stupid f***
Click to expand...


This guy ^^ goes out of his way to outdo The Stupid every day.

(see post 136)


----------



## Sallow

thanatos144 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Fakey is trying to push the fantasy that a magical party switch happened! You are a lying fuck Fakey and this just proves you are also a idiot how believes in fairy tales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "magical" about it.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Exclusive: Lee Atwater?s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy | The Nation
> 
> Or you could pick up a book sometime.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt you to read one..every so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its a wiki you stupid f***
Click to expand...


And?

You can go to the library and find books on it.

Are are you that fucking stupid you can't find one?


----------



## thanatos144

JakeStarkey said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "magical" about it.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Exclusive: Lee Atwater?s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy | The Nation
> 
> Or you could pick up a book sometime.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt you to read one..every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a wiki you stupid f***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reactionary revisionism was not accepted back whenever, and it is not accepted now by Americans who understand American history.
> 
> *Conservative **reactionaries *were killing blacks in the 1940s and 1950s to maintain white supremacy in the South and resented that blacks aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> *Conservative reactionaries *today are still doing their best to maintain white cultural and economic supremacy and resent that peoples of color have aligned with liberals to push back.
Click to expand...


only a f****** idiot thinks there was a magical party switch just you stupid Democrat trying to hide the fact that you're all racist pigs


----------



## thanatos144

Sallow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "magical" about it.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Exclusive: Lee Atwater?s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy | The Nation
> 
> Or you could pick up a book sometime.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt you to read one..every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a wiki you stupid f***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> You can go to the library and find books on it.
> 
> Are are you that fucking stupid you can't find one?
Click to expand...


books written by Democrats trying to hide the fact of their KKK past


----------



## thanatos144

shattered John F Kennedy and Lyndon B Johnson both voted down civil rights. it wasn't until Lyndon B Johnson had no other choice but the sign it into law. of course he said it was to get those n****** voting Democrat


----------



## JakeStarkey

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a wiki you stupid f***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reactionary revisionism was not accepted back whenever, and it is not accepted now by Americans who understand American history.
> 
> *Conservative **reactionaries *were killing blacks in the 1940s and 1950s to maintain white supremacy in the South and resented that blacks aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> *Conservative reactionaries *today are still doing their best to maintain white cultural and economic supremacy and resent that peoples of color have aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only a f****** idiot thinks there was a magical party switch just you stupid Democrat trying to hide the fact that you're all racist pigs
Click to expand...


We are talking about *conservative reactionaries *then and now and the liberals then and now.

I am not talking about parties.


----------



## thanatos144

JakeStarkey said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reactionary revisionism was not accepted back whenever, and it is not accepted now by Americans who understand American history.
> 
> *Conservative **reactionaries *were killing blacks in the 1940s and 1950s to maintain white supremacy in the South and resented that blacks aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> *Conservative reactionaries *today are still doing their best to maintain white cultural and economic supremacy and resent that peoples of color have aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a f****** idiot thinks there was a magical party switch just you stupid Democrat trying to hide the fact that you're all racist pigs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about *conservative reactionaries *then and now and the liberals then and now.
> 
> No one is talking about parties.
Click to expand...


Your all Democrats you're all racist nothing is changed and Democrat Party. the difference now being they have white racist and black racist in their  party


----------



## Sallow

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a wiki you stupid f***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reactionary revisionism was not accepted back whenever, and it is not accepted now by Americans who understand American history.
> 
> *Conservative **reactionaries *were killing blacks in the 1940s and 1950s to maintain white supremacy in the South and resented that blacks aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> *Conservative reactionaries *today are still doing their best to maintain white cultural and economic supremacy and resent that peoples of color have aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only a f****** idiot thinks there was a magical party switch just you stupid Democrat trying to hide the fact that you're all racist pigs
Click to expand...


There's just nothing that supports your position.

After Johnson signed the civil right act into law there was a massive exodus from the Democratic party of southern whites.

Minorities and women overwhelmingly vote Democratic, presently.

And Republicans are almost 90% white.

Add in Republican scholars like Buchanan and Gingrich constantly advocate preserving white christian culture which they say is constantly under attack.


----------



## thanatos144

Sallow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reactionary revisionism was not accepted back whenever, and it is not accepted now by Americans who understand American history.
> 
> *Conservative **reactionaries *were killing blacks in the 1940s and 1950s to maintain white supremacy in the South and resented that blacks aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> *Conservative reactionaries *today are still doing their best to maintain white cultural and economic supremacy and resent that peoples of color have aligned with liberals to push back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a f****** idiot thinks there was a magical party switch just you stupid Democrat trying to hide the fact that you're all racist pigs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's just nothing that supports your position.
> 
> After Johnson signed the civil right act into law there was a massive exodus from the Democratic party of southern whites.
> 
> Minorities and women overwhelmingly vote Democratic, presently.
> 
> And Republicans are almost 90% white.
> 
> Add in Republican scholars like Buchanan and Gingrich constantly advocate preserving white christian culture which they say is constantly under attack.
Click to expand...


who exodus of the Democrat Party because you guys still had KKK Byrd.... name them you lying f***


----------



## JakeStarkey

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only a f****** idiot thinks there was a magical party switch just you stupid Democrat trying to hide the fact that you're all racist pigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about *conservative reactionaries *then and now and the liberals then and now.
> 
> No one is talking about parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your all Democrats you're all racist nothing is changed and Democrat Party. the difference now being they have white racist and black racist in their  party
Click to expand...


You are a loon.  You will not be allowed to revise history here without having it shoved up your a**.


----------



## thanatos144

JakeStarkey said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about *conservative reactionaries *then and now and the liberals then and now.
> 
> No one is talking about parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your all Democrats you're all racist nothing is changed and Democrat Party. the difference now being they have white racist and black racist in their  party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loon.  You will not be allowed to revise history here without having it shoved up your a**.
Click to expand...


You can't even prove your history you f****** moron


----------



## Sallow

thanatos144 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only a f****** idiot thinks there was a magical party switch just you stupid Democrat trying to hide the fact that you're all racist pigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's just nothing that supports your position.
> 
> After Johnson signed the civil right act into law there was a massive exodus from the Democratic party of southern whites.
> 
> Minorities and women overwhelmingly vote Democratic, presently.
> 
> And Republicans are almost 90% white.
> 
> Add in Republican scholars like Buchanan and Gingrich constantly advocate preserving white christian culture which they say is constantly under attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who exodus of the Democrat Party because you guys still had KKK Byrd.... name them you lying f***
Click to expand...


Seriously..you really need to research this.

You don't have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## thanatos144

Sallow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's just nothing that supports your position.
> 
> After Johnson signed the civil right act into law there was a massive exodus from the Democratic party of southern whites.
> 
> Minorities and women overwhelmingly vote Democratic, presently.
> 
> And Republicans are almost 90% white.
> 
> Add in Republican scholars like Buchanan and Gingrich constantly advocate preserving white christian culture which they say is constantly under attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who exodus of the Democrat Party because you guys still had KKK Byrd.... name them you lying f***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously..you really need to research this.
> 
> You don't have a clue what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


In other words you can't name them


----------



## JakeStarkey

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your all Democrats you're all racist nothing is changed and Democrat Party. the difference now being they have white racist and black racist in their  party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a loon.  You will not be allowed to revise history here without having it shoved up your a**.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't even prove your history you f****** moron
Click to expand...


It has been over and over.  *Conservative reactionaries *killed blacks in the South to main white supremacy.  *Conservative reactionaries * nationally still resent and resist minority equality.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Thanatos, do you deny *Conservative reactionaries *killed blacks in the South to main white supremacy. *Conservative reactionaries *nationally still resent and resist minority equality?

If you do, then you have no cred with normal everyday Americans of all parties who know their history.


----------



## Esmeralda

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch mobs denied people justice and denied people their very lives.
> 
> To get very over simplified, lynch mobs = very bad.
> 
> But I believe we all already knew this.
> 
> So, what point is served by making sure we hear it again?
> 
> Are there a LOT of lynchings going on today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for making Sallow's point so clear for him.
Click to expand...


Yes indeed, so she did.  Sallow's point is that people today are now throwing the word lynching around carelessly.  That they do indicates they don't realize the impact such behavior had on our culture and what a horrifying act it is.  One thing about history that we should all remember is expressed in the quotation by George Santayana: "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."  

It isn't as if Sallow doesn't realize most people here know about the lynchings that took place in the past in America, though many may not be so aware that women were lynched as well as men: I'm sure he knews you all know about lynching. However, one thing be aware of is that young people should be educated to be aware of that part of America's history as well as other parts of our history. For example, German and Austrian students learn about Holocaust so their future generations never do that kind of thing or go in that direction again.  I think it is important for Americans to remember and be in touch with their racist past so they don't do those kinds of things again.  To treat the subject lightly, for example comparing a real lynching to what has happened to Zimmerman, is regressive.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> shattered John F Kennedy and Lyndon B Johnson both voted down civil rights. it wasn't until Lyndon B Johnson had no other choice but the sign it into law. of course he said it was to get those n****** voting Democrat



Another bogus quote.

You're really not worth my time to explain this but the fact is, there are political marriages of convenience undertaken by those in search of power between factions that have little in common.  Such a framework was the Democratic Party in the South, in contrast to the Democratic Party everywhere else, prior to the 1960s.  For historical reasons the South was effectively dominated by one party, so if you wanted to be elected dogcatcher you had to be a Democrat; it was simply part of Southern Culture.  I know this firsthand as I'm related to a lot of them.

When the national base of the party called for equal rights as befits Liberalism (notably at the 1948 convention), they were met with strong opposition from this Southern faction, who while Democrats in name, _were never Liberals_.  So strong was this opposition that they literally walked out of the convention and ran their own presidential candidate, Strom Thurmond (a relative of mine).  This is what Trent Lott was referring to in his famous gaffe at Uncle Strom's birthday party.

In '64 when LBJ signed the Civil Rights Act, he noted "We (meaning the Democratic Party) have lost the South for a generation" (a term he understated).  If there's any doubt as to what these dynamics were, the Congressional vote in that Act demonstrated that the schism between North and South was far more influential than that between Republican and Democrat:

The original House version:

Southern Democrats: 7 yes, 87 no  (7&#8211;93%)
    Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;10   (0&#8211;100%)

    Northern Democrats: 145&#8211;9   (94&#8211;6%)
    Northern Republicans: 138&#8211;24   (85&#8211;15%)​
The Senate version:

Southern Democrats: 1&#8211;20   (5&#8211;95%) 
    Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;1   (0&#8211;100%) 
    Northern Democrats: 45&#8211;1   (98&#8211;2%)
    Northern Republicans: 27&#8211;5   (84&#8211;16%)​
("Southern" defined as the 11 states of the former Confederacy)

With this dramatic stroke, the Republican Party saw the opportunity to make the inroads it had not been able to make for decades, articulated here by Kevin Phillips:

>> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that...but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats. << (full story here)

And so it was; Thurmond turned Republican, to be followed by Jesse Helms, Trent Lott, Richard Shelby, and a cast of thousands of former "Democrats", to the point where the South was still a one-party culture, but with a new name.  Again, the name of the party was the variable, the conservative lifeblood was the constant.  Same people, new party.

That doesn't mean "Republicans are racist" any more than it meant "Democrats were racist".  But it does mean there's a bloc of racists who will side with any party that gives them the power they want.

This is not new.  It's history.  Nor was it the first massive party switch, many of those Southern Democrats of the first half of the 20th century having switched from being Republicans in the 19th.

To ignore this history puts you squarely in the swamp that simplistic label-think like "party A represents X and always did" gets you into.


----------



## JakeStarkey

For decades in W Flordia, and Louisiana, and East Texas our Republican family had to contest the overwhelming number of racist black hating whites that left the Democrats to become GOP.  They felt betrayed by Johnson and the Democrats who passed the Civil Rights and Voting Acts.

Very few engaged in active violence after changing parties, but they remained buttholes and their children did too.  However, the third generation and now their children are saying "whoa" and wiping the family buttholes clean.

The bad old racists will all be 99% gone within 15 years.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?

The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.



> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.


 -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used &#8216;Lynching&#8217; To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC

BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.

When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.

And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.


----------



## Sallow

thanatos144 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who exodus of the Democrat Party because you guys still had KKK Byrd.... name them you lying f***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously..you really need to research this.
> 
> You don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you can't name them
Click to expand...


Storm Thurmond.

That help?


----------



## Esmeralda

IlarMeilyr said:


> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.
> 
> 
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used Lynching To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, *the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.*And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
Click to expand...


Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'

Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sallow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously..you really need to research this.
> 
> You don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you can't name them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Storm Thurmond.
> 
> That help?
Click to expand...


_Jesse Helms, Trent Lott, Richard Shelby, and a cast of thousands of former "Democrats", _


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Esmeralda said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.
> 
> 
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used Lynching To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, *the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.*And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
Click to expand...


"[A] very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor" protesting the racism of the scumbags like Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy.

But still, a metaphor it was.

And it is a metaphor that can be used *despite* the protests of the leftists who think they get to dictate what 'turns of phrase' others may use.  

Last night the Padres *murdered* the Yankees.

Yeah.  Just a metaphor.  Nobody actually died.  But the 7 - 2 score was (metaphorically) a shellacking.  That too is just a metaphor.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hateful at all.
> 
> And I didn't become a cop..because in the end when I asked myself if I could shoot someone? I couldn't. That really wouldn't work out.
> 
> On the other hand..you've posted  stuff that puts on display that if lynching were still legal, you'd be at walmart purchasing books on knots and ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you could if you we're having your head pounded against a concrete sidewalk
> 
> No?
> 
> Guess we will never actually know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about Lynching.
> 
> Keep up.
Click to expand...


which is what you liberals are doing with Zimmerman...Just because it's with the blessing of the race baiters like Sharpton, Jackson and Obama you feel you are acting for JUSTICE...he was found NOT GUITY in a court of OUR LAWS....but this witch hunt by you who are in plain clothes today, not sheets with your face covered has been no different than wanting him hanging him from a tree..YOU all should be damn proud of yourselves..you've become a modern day version of the KKK


----------



## Pogo

JakeStarkey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you can't name them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm Thurmond.
> 
> That help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Jesse Helms, Trent Lott, Richard Shelby, and a cast of thousands of former "Democrats", _
Click to expand...


Case study: Charles Pickering (fmr. federal judge) - switched from Dem to Rep in 1964:


>> Active in the early 1960s in the Democratic Party, Pickering switched affiliation in 1964 to the Mississippi Republican Party. He said at the time that "the people of [Mississippi] were heaped with humiliation and embarrassment at the Democratic Convention" in Atlantic City, New Jersey, after the national party seated two civil rights activists from the Mississippi Freedom Democratic Party with the all-white delegation that Pickering had supported. Along with other disaffected Democrats, Pickering played a key role in building the Republican Party in Mississippi in the ensuing years. << (Wiki, with reference)

Pickering was nominated to the 5th Circuit by George W. Bush (twice) and opposed by Democrats partially on racial history.

Case study: Albert Watson (switched from Dem to Rep in 1965)

>> In 1962, Watson first ran for South Carolina's 2nd congressional district seat. Five-term incumbent John J. Riley had died in office in 1962, and his wife Corinne Boyd Riley, had served out the remainder of her husband's term.[2] Watson secured the Democratic nomination and then faced Floyd Spence, a fellow state representative from neighboring Lexington County who had turned Republican a few months earlier. The ensuing general election was far closer than expected, with Watson winning by only five percentage points, with crucial support from his mentor, U.S. Senator Strom Thurmond. In 1964, Watson was reelected without opposition. However, the House Democratic Caucus stripped Watson, along with Congressman John Bell Williams of Mississippi, of his seniority for supporting Barry Goldwater. Watson then resigned from Congress on February 1, 1965, and sought his former position as a Republican in a special election held on June 15, 1965. Watson won the special election with 69 percent of the vote to become the first Republican to represent South Carolina in the House since 1896, and the first to win an undisputed House election in the state since Reconstruction. He was comfortably reelected in 1966 and 1968. Watson's opposition to civil rights legislation exceeded that of most other Southern Republicans, but was normal for Southern Democrats. <<  (Wiki)


----------



## Yurt

Esmeralda said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.
> 
> 
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used Lynching To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, *the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.*And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
Click to expand...


note the two liberals who thanked this post


----------



## Ringel05

Esmeralda said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.
> 
> 
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used Lynching To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, *the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.*And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
Click to expand...


The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........


----------



## Sunshine

Ringel05 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used &#8216;Lynching&#8217; To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, *the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.*And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........
Click to expand...


The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.


----------



## Sallow

Sunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.
Click to expand...


Actually..that's not it.

Whites consider that the "good ol days" and want to return to it.


----------



## Ernie S.

Esmeralda said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.
> 
> 
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used Lynching To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, *the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.*And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
Click to expand...


Lynchings between 1882 and 1968 took the lives of 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites,
Since 1968, 300,000 blacks have died at the hand of other blacks. Get real, here!


----------



## Yurt

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually..that's not it.
> 
> Whites consider that the "good ol days" and want to return to it.
Click to expand...


many do, but not for the reasons you're dishonestly insinuating...


----------



## Esmeralda

Ernie S. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used &#8216;Lynching&#8217; To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, *the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.*And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynchings between 1882 and 1968 took the lives of 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites,
> Since 1968, 300,000 blacks have died at the hand of other blacks. Get real, here!
Click to expand...


I think the point here is that lynching in American history, though it did also take place in the old west, is associated with racism and took place mostly in the South as a way of terrorizing black people: it was, essentially, a terrorist act.  It is completely irrelevant, imo, to the crime statistics of current day culture. It has to do with racism, or terrorizing a certain segment of society based on race.  That is really the historical point that should not be forgotten and which is why  I compared it to Germans and Austrians remaining aware of the events of the Holocaust.  It isn't about the violence of that time; probably as many people were killed in the war as were killed in the camps: it is about the reason why people were killed in the Holocaust.  I haven't forgotten the Old West and the violence of that period: I regularly bring it up in discussions about gun control.  We should not forget history.  I'm not just focusing on one area of our history.


----------



## Sunshine

IlarMeilyr said:


> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.
> 
> 
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used &#8216;Lynching&#8217; To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.
> 
> And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
Click to expand...


Destroying someone is tantamount to murder.  I recall the Falwell v. Hustler case.  I had that one in first year law school.  Larry Flynt said he was trying to 'destroy' Falwell.  Our prof said, 'you can get a judgment against someone for kicking your dog, but there is nothing you can do when a member of the press sets out to destroy your life.'  I think I have never seen that as clearly as I have with the Zimmerman case.  That was a cyber lynching.


----------



## Sunshine

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynchings between 1882 and 1968 took the lives of 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites,
> Since 1968, 300,000 blacks have died at the hand of other blacks. Get real, here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the point here is that lynching in American history, though it did also take place in the old west, is associated with racism and took place mostly in the South as a way of terrorizing black people: it was, essentially, a terrorist act.  It is completely irrelevant, imo, to the crime statistics of current day culture. It has to do with racism, or terrorizing a certain segment of society based on race.
Click to expand...



You are a stupid person.  You wouldn't know the 'point' if it came up and bit you on the ass.


----------



## Ringel05

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually..that's not it.
> 
> Whites consider that the "good ol days" and want to return to it.
Click to expand...


That's a rather overarching, disingenuous claim but please continue spinning, don't let me stop you


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually..that's not it.
> 
> Whites consider that the "good ol days" and want to return to it.
Click to expand...


You have become a joke...You start a damn thread and then turn it on WHITES wanting return to lynching... you liberals have become  some sick pos


----------



## Sunshine

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..that's not it.
> 
> Whites consider that the "good ol days" and want to return to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have become a joke...You start a damn thread and then turn it on WHITES wanting return to lynching... you liberals have become  some sick pos
Click to expand...


He IS a joke.  You are 100% correct.


----------



## Ernie S.

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynchings between 1882 and 1968 took the lives of 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites,
> Since 1968, 300,000 blacks have died at the hand of other blacks. Get real, here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the point here is that lynching in American history, though it did also take place in the old west, is associated with racism and took place mostly in the South as a way of terrorizing black people: it was, essentially, a terrorist act.  It is completely irrelevant, imo, to the crime statistics of current day culture. It has to do with racism, or terrorizing a certain segment of society based on race.
Click to expand...

It is only relevant in that all we hear from the President, the race pimps and the MSM is stories about racism by whites, outrage over the Zimmerman acquittal, false stories like Twana Brawley, Duke Lacrosse, ect.
If those stories don't get enough outrage, they claim stand your ground laws are racist and a form of modern day lynching.

All this is to disassociate from the fact that of the 7,000 black murder victims each year, only about 400 die at the hands of whites.
Trayvon Martin was a big story. 

WHY? 

Why are you ignoring the stories of 6,600 other black people every year?


----------



## Pogo

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing the "word" around too carelessly for the politically correct sensibilities of the left?
> 
> The irresponsible and careless use of such terms is objectionable whenever the OTHER side engages in that verbal behavior, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lynching is an extrajudicial murder by a mob, whether or not the weapon of choice is a rope.
> 
> 
> 
> -- according to one commentator.  Sherrod Critic: She Used &#8216;Lynching&#8217; To Gin Up Democratic Voters | TPMDC
> 
> BUT, let's be real.  The word "lynch" has ALSO been used as a metaphor for almost any extrajudicial mob action, not even limited anymore to just acts of violence.
> 
> When Justice Thomas was getting maligned viciously by scumbags like Sen. Teddy "glub glub" Kennedy during the Thomas confirmation hearings, the future Associate Justice suggested that he was being subjected to a high tech lynching.  He clearly was NOT claiming actual mob murder, rope or not.  He was not even suggesting actual violence.  It was a metaphor.
> 
> And the left does NOT get to dictate when a metaphor can be properly used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Destroying someone is tantamount to murder*.  I recall the Falwell v. Hustler case.  I had that one in first year law school.  *Larry Flynt said he was trying to 'destroy' Falwell*.  Our prof said, 'you can get a judgment against someone for kicking your dog, but there is nothing you can do when a member of the press sets out to destroy your life.'  I think I have never seen that as clearly as I have with the Zimmerman case.  That was a cyber lynching.
Click to expand...


I refer you to IlarMeilyr's previous point: if one baseball team beats another 14 to 2, saying they "murdered" the other team is a metaphor.  In the same way, Larry Flyint would not have meant he was trying to literally split Falwell's body down into its molecules.

And for once I agree with him; "lynching" as a metaphor and actual physical lynching are vastly different things, and the former doesn't even belong in this thread.  So to compare George Zimmerman or Clarence Thomas on the one hand with the Jennie Steerses and Laura Nelsons of the OP is patently absurd.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.
Click to expand...


Not pertinent to the discussion.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but clearly he used that specific metaphor for a reason as lynching in American history is clearly linked to black men in America.  Also, he qualified it with the term 'high tech.'
> 
> Essentially, he wasn't throwing the term around carelessly: he was using it in a very specific and pointed way as a very salient metaphor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynchings between 1882 and 1968 took the lives of 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites,
> Since 1968, 300,000 blacks have died at the hand of other blacks. Get real, here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the point here is that lynching in American history, though it did also take place in the old west, is associated with racism and took place mostly in the South as a way of terrorizing black people: it was, essentially, a terrorist act.  It is completely irrelevant, imo, to the crime statistics of current day culture. It has to do with racism, or terrorizing a certain segment of society based on race.  That is really the historical point that should not be forgotten and which is why  I compared it to Germans and Austrians remaining aware of the events of the Holocaust.  It isn't about the violence of that time; probably as many people were killed in the war as were killed in the camps: it is about the reason why people were killed in the Holocaust.  I haven't forgotten the Old West and the violence of that period: I regularly bring it up in discussions about gun control.  We should not forget history.  I'm not just focusing on one area of our history.
Click to expand...


Notice on the reactionries who negatively comment on this.


----------



## Ringel05

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern idea (historical context) of lynching is almost always associated with blacks and slavery but that is only one aspect mostly associated with the late 19th and early 20th century.  The largest mass lynching occurred in Louisiana in 1891 when 11 Italian immigrants were hanged, in the west most of those lynched were white.  The term "lynching" is also associated with extra-judicial shooting and burning at the stake hence has been around longer than most people associate so no it is not clearly linked to black men in America except by those who don't have a complete historical perspective......  Or an agenda........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lynching of whites was common in the 'old west.'  You don't hear about it because whites have the ability to move and have not cabbaged onto those lynchings for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not pertinent to the discussion.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## Pop23

Look, nothing in this entire thread really matters

What matters is that the left is trying to turn George Zimmerman, a private citizen that was found not guilty, into the modern day lynch mob.

Here is why

Their leader made two statements

1. If I had a son he would look like Trayvon.

2. Thirty five years ago I would have been Trayvon

Should this all end up that GZ was justified in his defense and that Trayvon was a Thug and a thief then their leader is saying..........

End of story


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Look, nothing in this entire thread really matters
> 
> What matters is that the left is trying to turn George Zimmerman, a private citizen that was found not guilty, into the modern day lynch mob.
> 
> Here is why
> 
> Their leader made two statements
> 
> 1. If I had a son he would look like Trayvon.
> 
> 2. Thirty five years ago I would have been Trayvon
> 
> Should this all end up that GZ was justified in his defense and that Trayvon was a Thug and a thief then their leader is saying..........
> 
> End of story



  English translation?


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, nothing in this entire thread really matters
> 
> What matters is that the left is trying to turn George Zimmerman, a private citizen that was found not guilty, into the modern day lynch mob.
> 
> Here is why
> 
> Their leader made two statements
> 
> 1. If I had a son he would look like Trayvon.
> 
> 2. Thirty five years ago I would have been Trayvon
> 
> Should this all end up that GZ was justified in his defense and that Trayvon was a Thug and a thief then their leader is saying..........
> 
> End of story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English translation?
Click to expand...


I don't think a picture is required to be drawn Pogo. You understand completely though you likely can't admit it.


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, nothing in this entire thread really matters
> 
> What matters is that the left is trying to turn George Zimmerman, a private citizen that was found not guilty, into the modern day lynch mob.
> 
> Here is why
> 
> Their leader made two statements
> 
> 1. If I had a son he would look like Trayvon.
> 
> 2. Thirty five years ago I would have been Trayvon
> 
> Should this all end up that GZ was justified in his defense and that Trayvon was a Thug and a thief then their leader is saying..........
> 
> End of story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a picture is required to be drawn Pogo. You understand completely though you likely can't admit it.
Click to expand...


I've always said, if you can't explain your point, you don't have one.
Oh well.  At least it staves off any rebuttals.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, nothing in this entire thread really matters
> 
> What matters is that the left is trying to turn George Zimmerman, a private citizen that was found not guilty, into the modern day lynch mob.
> 
> Here is why
> 
> Their leader made two statements
> 
> 1. If I had a son he would look like Trayvon.
> 
> 2. Thirty five years ago I would have been Trayvon
> 
> Should this all end up that GZ was justified in his defense and that Trayvon was a Thug and a thief then their leader is saying..........
> 
> End of story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a picture is required to be drawn Pogo. *You understand completely* though you likely can't admit it.
Click to expand...


Don't be too sure.   It's not an act.

Pogo _*really isn't*_ very bright.


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> English translation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a picture is required to be drawn Pogo. You understand completely though you likely can't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always said, if you can't explain your point, you don't have one.
> Oh well.  At least it staves off any rebuttals.
Click to expand...


Ok Pogo, though I think you're full of shit.

If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than 35 years ago Obamas a thug and a thief.

Clear enough?


----------



## Ringel05

JakeStarkey said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynchings between 1882 and 1968 took the lives of 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites,
> Since 1968, 300,000 blacks have died at the hand of other blacks. Get real, here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point here is that lynching in American history, though it did also take place in the old west, is associated with racism and took place mostly in the South as a way of terrorizing black people: it was, essentially, a terrorist act.  It is completely irrelevant, imo, to the crime statistics of current day culture. It has to do with racism, or terrorizing a certain segment of society based on race.  That is really the historical point that should not be forgotten and which is why  I compared it to Germans and Austrians remaining aware of the events of the Holocaust.  It isn't about the violence of that time; probably as many people were killed in the war as were killed in the camps: it is about the reason why people were killed in the Holocaust.  I haven't forgotten the Old West and the violence of that period: I regularly bring it up in discussions about gun control.  We should not forget history.  I'm not just focusing on one area of our history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice on the reactionries who negatively comment on this.
Click to expand...


Some yes but her narrow focus is at issue simply because such modern day causative associations lead to intentional and unintentional mis-associations of overall historical context.  Such applications generally lead to the common myths like all whites are racist, all blacks are criminals, all Germans under the Nazi regime were Nazis, gun fights were common everyday occurrences in the old west, all liberals are commies and all conservatives are Nazis, etc ad nauseum.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point here is that lynching in American history, though it did also take place in the old west, is associated with racism and took place mostly in the South as a way of terrorizing black people: it was, essentially, a terrorist act.  It is completely irrelevant, imo, to the crime statistics of current day culture. It has to do with racism, or terrorizing a certain segment of society based on race.  That is really the historical point that should not be forgotten and which is why  I compared it to Germans and Austrians remaining aware of the events of the Holocaust.  It isn't about the violence of that time; probably as many people were killed in the war as were killed in the camps: it is about the reason why people were killed in the Holocaust.  I haven't forgotten the Old West and the violence of that period: I regularly bring it up in discussions about gun control.  We should not forget history.  I'm not just focusing on one area of our history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice on the reactionries who negatively comment on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some yes but her narrow focus is at issue simply because such modern day causative associations lead to intentional and unintentional mis-associations of overall historical context.  Such applications generally lead to the common myths like all whites are racist, all Germans under the Nazi regime were Nazis, gun fights were common everyday occurrences in the old west, all liberals are commies and all conservatives are Nazis, etc ad nauseum.
Click to expand...


Are you REALLY trying to be rational with a sub-cretin dishonest poseur hack bitch like Fakey?

What's the point?

He won't understand you, wouldn't admit you were right even if he could understand you and will just splutter some more meaningless prattle about "reactionary" conservatives, anyway.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a picture is required to be drawn Pogo. You understand completely though you likely can't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always said, if you can't explain your point, you don't have one.
> Oh well.  At least it staves off any rebuttals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok Pogo, though I think you're full of shit.
> 
> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than 35 years ago Obamas a thug and a thief.
> 
> Clear enough?
Click to expand...


Except for the fact that Trayvon Martin was not a thug and a thief. That myth is the vilification myth that justifies for some his death.  People need to stop talking about it as if it were truth.  It is not fact; it is not truth. It is a myth created by those who support Zimmerman.  The only ones buying it, btw, are those spouting it.  The rest of us know it is a false story.


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a picture is required to be drawn Pogo. You understand completely though you likely can't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always said, if you can't explain your point, you don't have one.
> Oh well.  At least it staves off any rebuttals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok Pogo, though I think you're full of shit.
> 
> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than 35 years ago Obamas a thug and a thief.
> 
> Clear enough?
Click to expand...


Better.  Now I can see your illogic.  Before this I had no fricking idea what you were saying.

The flaw in your logic:  Trayvon Martin isn't simply a "thug".  He's black, he's male, he's young, he's possibly directionless, possibly angry... any of these could be what O'bama was talking about.  That is, given the limitations of the quote we're working with.

Oh wait, there wasn't one.

In other words "thug" is not what O'bama said; it's what you plugged in.


----------



## Esmeralda

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point here is that lynching in American history, though it did also take place in the old west, is associated with racism and took place mostly in the South as a way of terrorizing black people: it was, essentially, a terrorist act.  It is completely irrelevant, imo, to the crime statistics of current day culture. It has to do with racism, or terrorizing a certain segment of society based on race.  That is really the historical point that should not be forgotten and which is why  I compared it to Germans and Austrians remaining aware of the events of the Holocaust.  It isn't about the violence of that time; probably as many people were killed in the war as were killed in the camps: it is about the reason why people were killed in the Holocaust.  I haven't forgotten the Old West and the violence of that period: I regularly bring it up in discussions about gun control.  We should not forget history.  I'm not just focusing on one area of our history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice on the reactionries who negatively comment on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some yes but her narrow focus is at issue simply because such modern day causative associations lead to intentional and unintentional mis-associations of overall historical context.  Such applications generally lead to the common myths like all whites are racist, all Germans under the Nazi regime were Nazis, gun fights were common everyday occurrences in the old west, all liberals are commies and all conservatives are Nazis, etc ad nauseum.
Click to expand...


Lynching of blacks in the southern US has long been a symbol of racism. To try to deny that or to portray it in any other way is completely disengenuous.  You may  like to rewrite history to suit your own perspective, but it just doesn't wash.  Lynching in America is a symbol of racism: it has been that way for a hundred years and it isn't going to change because you don't like to be reminded of the true ugliness of racism it represents for this country.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynching_in_the_United_States


----------



## Pop23

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always said, if you can't explain your point, you don't have one.
> Oh well.  At least it staves off any rebuttals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Pogo, though I think you're full of shit.
> 
> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than 35 years ago Obamas a thug and a thief.
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Trayvon Martin was not a thug and a thief. That myth is the vilification myth that justifies for some his death.  People need to stop talking about it as if it were truth.  It is not fact; it is not truth. It is a myth created by those who support Zimmerman.  The only ones buying it, btw, are those spouting it.  The rest of us know it is a false story.
Click to expand...


If its not true then that will come out in the civil wrongful death suit 

There would be no reason for that type of suit not to happen. But I doubt you will ever see the suit filed


----------



## Ringel05

Esmeralda said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice on the reactionries who negatively comment on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some yes but her narrow focus is at issue simply because such modern day causative associations lead to intentional and unintentional mis-associations of overall historical context.  Such applications generally lead to the common myths like all whites are racist, all Germans under the Nazi regime were Nazis, gun fights were common everyday occurrences in the old west, all liberals are commies and all conservatives are Nazis, etc ad nauseum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching of blacks in the southern US has long been a symbol of racism. To try to deny that or to portray it in any other way is completely disengenuous.  You may  like to rewrite history to suit your own perspective, but it just doesn't wash.  Lynching in America is a symbol of racism: it has been that way for a hundred years and it isn't going to change because you don't like to be reminded of the true ugliness of racism it represents for this country.
Click to expand...

My point isn't trying to re-write history or deny it didn't occur, it was simply to put it into complete historical perspective because it's been mis-appropriated to represent the lynching of blacks only by people like you to suit your own perspective and social agenda, that's what really doesn't wash.  I don't have to be reminded of the true ugliness of racism because most of my peoples still live on reservations and are still discriminated against so take your self righteousness and stick it where the sun don't shine......... honey. 
(Yeah, the "honey" was intended to be a snide slap.)


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always said, if you can't explain your point, you don't have one.
> Oh well.  At least it staves off any rebuttals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Pogo, though I think you're full of shit.
> 
> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than 35 years ago Obamas a thug and a thief.
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better.  Now I can see your illogic.  Before this I had no fricking idea what you were saying.
> 
> The flaw in your logic:  Trayvon Martin isn't simply a "thug".  He's black, he's male, he's young, he's possibly directionless, possibly angry... any of these could be what O'bama was talking about.  That is, given the limitations of the quote we're working with.
> 
> Oh wait, there wasn't one.
> 
> In other words "thug" is not what O'bama said; it's what you plugged in.
Click to expand...


Oh no Pogo, I never plugged it in, I simply quoted the POTUS. And, if Trayvon turns out to be a thug, then POTUS implied it himself 

Can one be a racist against himself?


----------



## Esmeralda

Ringel05 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some yes but her narrow focus is at issue simply because such modern day causative associations lead to intentional and unintentional mis-associations of overall historical context.  Such applications generally lead to the common myths like all whites are racist, all Germans under the Nazi regime were Nazis, gun fights were common everyday occurrences in the old west, all liberals are commies and all conservatives are Nazis, etc ad nauseum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching of blacks in the southern US has long been a symbol of racism. To try to deny that or to portray it in any other way is completely disengenuous.  You may  like to rewrite history to suit your own perspective, but it just doesn't wash.  Lynching in America is a symbol of racism: it has been that way for a hundred years and it isn't going to change because you don't like to be reminded of the true ugliness of racism it represents for this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point isn't trying to re-write history or deny it didn't occur, it was simply to put it into complete historical perspective because it's been mis-appropriated to represent the lynching of blacks only by people like you to suit your own perspective and social agenda, that's what really doesn't wash.  I don't have to be reminded of the true ugliness of racism because most of my peoples still live on reservations and are still discriminated against so take your self righteousness and stick it where the sun don't shine......... honey.
> (Yeah, the "honey" was intended to be a snide slap.)
Click to expand...


It has not been misappropriated by anyone; to try to pretend so is, as I said, disengenuous.  You are trying to rewrite history.  Whether or not there existed some lynching in the Old West, lynching in the Southern US states was about racism and has been a symbol of that;  there is no real dispute about that except the one you are trying to manufacture.


----------



## Caroljo

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be throwing the word around very casually today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like you did by starting this thread...give us a break...hardly ANYONE is alive today that took part in lynchings or slavery...it's a friggen part of HISTORY...so was what happened to the Indians...how weird they have MOVED on....some of you are called progressives, you really are regressive and oppressive...living in the PAST...nothing progressive about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Lynching went on into the 1960s.
> 
> It's a part of most of our lifetimes.
Click to expand...


I'm 60 yrs old, I had nothing to do with it.  Not many left did.


----------



## Caroljo

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, and guess who it is today who is doing the lynching? Liberals with the help of blacks like Shaprton and Obama and the MEDIA
> 
> Hispanics and anyone who lives today should take note if I were them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see quite a number of white reactioanries, like yourself, Steph, who are attempting to politically lynch Obama.  And for many of them, BHO's race is the prime offense.
Click to expand...


I don't know of anyone that hate Obama because of his RACE. It's only people like you that think that....too bad there's so many like you.


----------



## Ringel05

Esmeralda said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching of blacks in the southern US has long been a symbol of racism. To try to deny that or to portray it in any other way is completely disengenuous.  You may  like to rewrite history to suit your own perspective, but it just doesn't wash.  Lynching in America is a symbol of racism: it has been that way for a hundred years and it isn't going to change because you don't like to be reminded of the true ugliness of racism it represents for this country.
> 
> 
> 
> My point isn't trying to re-write history or deny it didn't occur, it was simply to put it into complete historical perspective because it's been mis-appropriated to represent the lynching of blacks only by people like you to suit your own perspective and social agenda, that's what really doesn't wash.  I don't have to be reminded of the true ugliness of racism because most of my peoples still live on reservations and are still discriminated against so take your self righteousness and stick it where the sun don't shine......... honey.
> (Yeah, the "honey" was intended to be a snide slap.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been misappropriated by anyone; to try to pretend so is, as I said, disengenuous.  You are trying to rewrite history.  Whether or not there existed some lynching in the Old West, lynching in the Southern US states was about racism and has been a symbol of that;  there is no real dispute about that except the one you are trying to manufacture.
Click to expand...

You can't possibly be that dense, though you might be that blinded by your perspective/agenda.  Again, I never denied the lynchings of the period were race driven, you said I did, so I don't get where you think I'm trying to re-write history.  Just because the modern view by many is associated with that period only doesn't mean that's all it encompasses, in fact it's only a small part of the whole in relation to the entire historical context.  That is my only point.


----------



## Zona

Caroljo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> like you did by starting this thread...give us a break...hardly ANYONE is alive today that took part in lynchings or slavery...it's a friggen part of HISTORY...so was what happened to the Indians...how weird they have MOVED on....some of you are called progressives, you really are regressive and oppressive...living in the PAST...nothing progressive about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Lynching went on into the 1960s.
> 
> It's a part of most of our lifetimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 60 yrs old, I had nothing to do with it.  Not many left did.
Click to expand...


They are dying off.  Thankfully.  Hopefully the kids didn't grow up with too much hate.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Caroljo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, and guess who it is today who is doing the lynching? Liberals with the help of blacks like Shaprton and Obama and the MEDIA
> 
> Hispanics and anyone who lives today should take note if I were them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see quite a number of white reactioanries, like yourself, Steph, who are attempting to politically lynch Obama.  And for many of them, BHO's race is the prime offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of anyone that hate Obama because of his RACE. It's only people like you that think that....too bad there's so many like you.
Click to expand...


Oh, shut up on this.  We see it on the Board all the time.  "Musliam mulatto"?  At least you, Caroljo, don't use awful language like this.  Be careful with whom you associate.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dishonest lolberl hacks like ZonaBodey can't imagine that people might object to the moron in chief NOT based on skin color but based on his politics.  

The reasons such vermin as ZonaPeteyBodey cannot fathom it is because they ARE -- let's be gentle about this -- the racists themselves.

They see almost everything through the prism of their own racist ideology.  They don't even realize how racist THEY are.  It's true.  Like The Sixth Sense.  They don't even know they ARE racists.

This explains why the lolberals cannot comprehend that non-lolberal people see Affirmative Action as official governmental racism.  If THEY (the lolberals) are "for" it, they reckon, then it can't be "racist.  They don't grasp just how utterly racist *they* are.  And, anybody who does oppose Affirmative Action, at least nowadays, must "be" racist since the lolberals are certain that all who oppose *their* racist ideology are the racists.


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Pogo, though I think you're full of shit.
> 
> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than 35 years ago Obamas a thug and a thief.
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better.  Now I can see your illogic.  Before this I had no fricking idea what you were saying.
> 
> The flaw in your logic:  Trayvon Martin isn't simply a "thug".  He's black, he's male, he's young, he's possibly directionless, possibly angry... any of these could be what O'bama was talking about.  That is, given the limitations of the quote we're working with.
> 
> Oh wait, there wasn't one.
> 
> In other words "thug" is not what O'bama said; it's what you plugged in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no Pogo, I never plugged it in, I simply quoted the POTUS. And, if Trayvon turns out to be a thug, then POTUS implied it himself
> 
> Can one be a racist against himself?
Click to expand...


Do you not know what the word "quote" means?
You offered no quote.  At all.  You plunked down two paraphrases and then plugged in your own conclusion about what the speaker of the quote that never appeared was thinking.

So by all means, grace us with this O'bama "thug" quote.  With a link.

Cue crickets.

Tired of reading these guys making it up as they go along, thinking nobody will call BS.  {Edit: see "pseudo-certainty" in the sig line of the following post.  See also "truthiness"}


----------



## PMZ

Just plain wrong.  The conservative cult is being organized into Zimmerman hero worship in order to sell guns.

Be a patriot and carry.


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better.  Now I can see your illogic.  Before this I had no fricking idea what you were saying.
> 
> The flaw in your logic:  Trayvon Martin isn't simply a "thug".  He's black, he's male, he's young, he's possibly directionless, possibly angry... any of these could be what O'bama was talking about.  That is, given the limitations of the quote we're working with.
> 
> Oh wait, there wasn't one.
> 
> In other words "thug" is not what O'bama said; it's what you plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no Pogo, I never plugged it in, I simply quoted the POTUS. And, if Trayvon turns out to be a thug, then POTUS implied it himself
> 
> Can one be a racist against himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not know what the word "quote" means?
> You offered no quote.  At all.  You plunked down two paraphrases and then plugged in your own conclusion about what the speaker of the quote that never appeared was thinking.
> 
> So by all means, grace us with this O'bama "thug" quote.  With a link.
> 
> Cue crickets.
> 
> Tired of reading these guys making it up as they go along, thinking nobody will call BS.  {Edit: see "pseudo-certainty" in the sig line of the following post.  See also "truthiness"}
Click to expand...


You don't understand implication huh?

Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug. 

I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no Pogo, I never plugged it in, I simply quoted the POTUS. And, if Trayvon turns out to be a thug, then POTUS implied it himself
> 
> Can one be a racist against himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know what the word "quote" means?
> You offered no quote.  At all.  You plunked down two paraphrases and then plugged in your own conclusion about what the speaker of the quote that never appeared was thinking.
> 
> So by all means, grace us with this O'bama "thug" quote.  With a link.
> 
> Cue crickets.
> 
> Tired of reading these guys making it up as they go along, thinking nobody will call BS.  {Edit: see "pseudo-certainty" in the sig line of the following post.  See also "truthiness"}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand implication huh?
> 
> Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug.
> 
> I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........
Click to expand...


Pops is guilty of a deliberate comparsion fallacy not bad quotation.


----------



## Ringel05

JakeStarkey said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see quite a number of white reactioanries, like yourself, Steph, who are attempting to politically lynch Obama.  And for many of them, BHO's race is the prime offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of anyone that hate Obama because of his RACE. It's only people like you that think that....too bad there's so many like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up on this.  We see it on the Board all the time.  "Musliam mulatto"?  At least you, Caroljo, don't use awful language like this.  Be careful with whom you associate.
Click to expand...



What I read was he "didn't know" anyone, personal standpoint.  Hell, I don't know anyone that hates Obama because of his race but then again I don't go looking for those types or want to know them.   
The best thing to do with the obvious racist morons is make fun of them or ignore them.  Then again I see the racist accusation tossed around on this board like confetti in a NYC parade.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Just so.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Just plain wrong.  The conservative cult is being organized into Zimmerman hero worship in order to sell guns.
> 
> Be a patriot and carry.



How much did the DNC and Bloomberg pay you to post that?


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no Pogo, I never plugged it in, I simply quoted the POTUS. And, if Trayvon turns out to be a thug, then POTUS implied it himself
> 
> Can one be a racist against himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know what the word "quote" means?
> You offered no quote.  At all.  You plunked down two paraphrases and then plugged in your own conclusion about what the speaker of the quote that never appeared was thinking.
> 
> So by all means, grace us with this O'bama "thug" quote.  With a link.
> 
> Cue crickets.
> 
> Tired of reading these guys making it up as they go along, thinking nobody will call BS.  {Edit: see "pseudo-certainty" in the sig line of the following post.  See also "truthiness"}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand implication huh?
> 
> Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug.
> 
> I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........
Click to expand...


Ai-yi-yi someday they'll let me teach higher than elementary ... 

I just got done saying you quoted *nothing*.  But the illogic of your conclusion, which is what I _did _say, is both above and below...



Pop23 said:


> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than [sic] 35 years ago Obamas [sic] a thug and a thief.



So ----- still no quote.  As expected.
Never mind.  I believe I've already seen the quote elsewhere, which is why I gave you an impossible task.


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know what the word "quote" means?
> You offered no quote.  At all.  You plunked down two paraphrases and then plugged in your own conclusion about what the speaker of the quote that never appeared was thinking.
> 
> So by all means, grace us with this O'bama "thug" quote.  With a link.
> 
> Cue crickets.
> 
> Tired of reading these guys making it up as they go along, thinking nobody will call BS.  {Edit: see "pseudo-certainty" in the sig line of the following post.  See also "truthiness"}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand implication huh?
> 
> Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug.
> 
> I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ai-yi-yi someday they'll let me teach higher than elementary ...
> 
> I just got done saying you quoted *nothing*.  But the illogic of your conclusion, which is what I _did _say, is both above and below...
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than [sic] 35 years ago Obamas [sic] a thug and a thief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ----- still no quote.  As expected.
> Never mind.  I believe I've already seen the quote elsewhere, which is why I gave you an impossible task.
Click to expand...


Head banging might be good for you, where did I say I knew what the speaker of my paraphrase was thinking?

Here is the speach:

Barack Obama::Trayvon Martin could've been me 35 years ago - YouTube

Now go up and find where I claimed to know what the speaker was thinking when he said what he said.

Waiting


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand implication huh?
> 
> Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug.
> 
> I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai-yi-yi someday they'll let me teach higher than elementary ...
> 
> I just got done saying you quoted *nothing*.  But the illogic of your conclusion, which is what I _did _say, is both above and below...
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama claims that 35 years ago he would have been Trayvon, and Trayvon ends up being a thug and a thief Than [sic] 35 years ago Obamas [sic] a thug and a thief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ----- still no quote.  As expected.
> Never mind.  I believe I've already seen the quote elsewhere, which is why I gave you an impossible task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Head banging might be good for you, where did I say I knew what the speaker of my paraphrase was thinking?
> 
> Here is the speach:
> 
> Barack Obama::Trayvon Martin could've been me 35 years ago - YouTube
> 
> Now go up and find where I claimed to know what the speaker was thinking when he said what he said.
> 
> Waiting
Click to expand...


Quit being concern GZ troll


----------



## Pogo

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ai-yi-yi someday they'll let me teach higher than elementary ...
> 
> I just got done saying you quoted *nothing*.  But the illogic of your conclusion, which is what I _did _say, is both above and below...
> 
> 
> 
> So ----- still no quote.  As expected.
> Never mind.  I believe I've already seen the quote elsewhere, which is why I gave you an impossible task.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head banging might be good for you, where did I say I knew what the speaker of my paraphrase was thinking?
> 
> Here is the speach:
> 
> Barack Obama::Trayvon Martin could've been me 35 years ago - YouTube
> 
> Now go up and find where I claimed to know what the speaker was thinking when he said what he said.
> 
> Waiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit being concern GZ troll
Click to expand...


I agree, he's trolling.  Not only did I just post what he's calling for, but this thread isn't even remotely about Zimmernuts.  It's sad when the logically bereft have to waste everybody's time just to make the point that they have nothing.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ai-yi-yi someday they'll let me teach higher than elementary ...
> 
> I just got done saying you quoted *nothing*.  But the illogic of your conclusion, which is what I _did _say, is both above and below...
> 
> 
> 
> So ----- still no quote.  As expected.
> Never mind.  I believe I've already seen the quote elsewhere, which is why I gave you an impossible task.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head banging might be good for you, where did I say I knew what the speaker of my paraphrase was thinking?
> 
> Here is the speach:
> 
> Barack Obama::Trayvon Martin could've been me 35 years ago - YouTube
> 
> Now go up and find where I claimed to know what the speaker was thinking when he said what he said.
> 
> Waiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit being concern GZ troll
Click to expand...


Pogo's gonna get you for that sentence.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Probably not.


----------



## Pop23

Pogo you got the link

Please show where he limited the comment to race, feeling or upbringing. 

He left it open.


----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> ​



You can't?

No wonder you want out

Bye


----------



## Ernie S.

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Head banging might be good for you, where did I say I knew what the speaker of my paraphrase was thinking?
> 
> Here is the speach:
> 
> Barack Obama::Trayvon Martin could've been me 35 years ago - YouTube
> 
> Now go up and find where I claimed to know what the speaker was thinking when he said what he said.
> 
> Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being concern GZ troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo's gonna get you for that sentence.
Click to expand...


Whenever Jake gets into the Mad Dog 20/20, he  becomes incoherent as well as the normal irrelevant.


----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't?
> 
> No wonder you want out
> 
> Bye
Click to expand...



'Bout time.  ^^ Danth's Law: crutch of trolls everywhere.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA]Cricket Chirping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain wrong.  The conservative cult is being organized into Zimmerman hero worship in order to sell guns.
> 
> Be a patriot and carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the DNC and Bloomberg pay you to post that?
Click to expand...


The DNC and Bloomberg are not businesses like the NRA is.  The NRA is using very obvious and conventional branding techniques to do their job,  selling arms.  You have  even manipulated into helping them.  End of story.


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain wrong.  The conservative cult is being organized into Zimmerman hero worship in order to sell guns.
> 
> Be a patriot and carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the DNC and Bloomberg pay you to post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DNC and Bloomberg are not businesses like the NRA is.  The NRA is using very obvious and conventional branding techniques to do their job,  selling arms.  You have  even manipulated into helping them.  End of story.
Click to expand...


They don't sell arms


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain wrong.  The conservative cult is being organized into Zimmerman hero worship in order to sell guns.
> 
> Be a patriot and carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the DNC and Bloomberg pay you to post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DNC and Bloomberg are not businesses like the NRA is.  The NRA is using very obvious and conventional branding techniques to do their job,  selling arms.  You have  even manipulated into helping them.  End of story.
Click to expand...


Sure thing there Sparky..... Do you take your THC in rolled or baked form?


----------



## Sallow

thanatos144 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the DNC and Bloomberg pay you to post that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC and Bloomberg are not businesses like the NRA is.  The NRA is using very obvious and conventional branding techniques to do their job,  selling arms.  You have  even manipulated into helping them.  End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't sell arms
Click to expand...


Sure they do.


----------



## jtpr312

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why we read you for silliness, jtpr312.
> 
> You are advocating murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I think you are a jackass and a fool, you don't understand the difference between justice and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are going to take listens on your idea of "justice" from an ex-con and gang thug?
Click to expand...


Ex-con?  Sorry scrote, you must have me confused with someone else, I've never been a convict, or a thug for that matter.


----------



## Sallow

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no Pogo, I never plugged it in, I simply quoted the POTUS. And, if Trayvon turns out to be a thug, then POTUS implied it himself
> 
> Can one be a racist against himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know what the word "quote" means?
> You offered no quote.  At all.  You plunked down two paraphrases and then plugged in your own conclusion about what the speaker of the quote that never appeared was thinking.
> 
> So by all means, grace us with this O'bama "thug" quote.  With a link.
> 
> Cue crickets.
> 
> Tired of reading these guys making it up as they go along, thinking nobody will call BS.  {Edit: see "pseudo-certainty" in the sig line of the following post.  See also "truthiness"}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand implication huh?
> 
> Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug.
> 
> I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........
Click to expand...


Trayvon Martin was no thug. In any sense of the word.

He was a kid.


----------



## jtpr312

Sallow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know what the word "quote" means?
> You offered no quote.  At all.  You plunked down two paraphrases and then plugged in your own conclusion about what the speaker of the quote that never appeared was thinking.
> 
> So by all means, grace us with this O'bama "thug" quote.  With a link.
> 
> Cue crickets.
> 
> Tired of reading these guys making it up as they go along, thinking nobody will call BS.  {Edit: see "pseudo-certainty" in the sig line of the following post.  See also "truthiness"}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand implication huh?
> 
> Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug.
> 
> I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was no thug. In any sense of the word.
> 
> He was a kid.
Click to expand...


He was a gang banger, a burglar a dope user and dealer and a person who we KNOW assaulted at least two innocent people, a bus driver and Zimmerman.  How exactly would you define thugs dumbass?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one we can name is George Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, and guess who it is today who is doing the lynching? Liberals with the help of blacks like Shaprton and Obama and the MEDIA
> 
> Hispanics and anyone who lives today should take note if I were them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see quite a number of white reactioanries, like yourself, Steph, who are attempting to politically lynch Obama.  And for many of them, BHO's race is the prime offense.
Click to expand...


We see Workers Party Members trying to pass themselves off as "republicans" too


----------



## Stephanie

dear gawd jake...off the knees already...

Obama is now being lynched..is that by all the 48% of the people who voted AGAINST his re-election...

who knew this is what the people would get thrown in their face when they elected a black President?

disgusting way to try and shut up anyone from criticizing or disagreeing with Obama...


----------



## JakeStarkey

jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I think you are a jackass and a fool, you don't understand the difference between justice and murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are going to take listens on your idea of "justice" from an ex-con and gang thug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ex-con?  Sorry scrote, you must have me confused with someone else, I've never been a convict, or a thug for that matter.
Click to expand...


Why are you lying?  You act like a thug all the time here threatening stuff you would be too chicken to carry out.  And you were writing about blacks and you in prison sometime ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Steph, the fool, is on her knees then with the rest of us who lost to Obama.

Steph is worshipping her dear leader.  You like dark dudes, dontcha?


----------



## thanatos144

Sallow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC and Bloomberg are not businesses like the NRA is.  The NRA is using very obvious and conventional branding techniques to do their job,  selling arms.  You have  even manipulated into helping them.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't sell arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Ernie S.

Don't worry people. It rarely makes sense.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Prove they don't.


----------



## thanatos144

JakeStarkey said:


> Prove they don't.



You assholes made the accusations so back it up bitch.


----------



## JakeStarkey

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assholes made the accusations so back it up bitch.
Click to expand...


Once you guys do that, sure.  Ernie S., for example, always makes assertions, but never has relevant evidence, just as you guys were unable to present any in this thread.


----------



## Ringel05

JakeStarkey said:


> Prove they don't.



ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, Fox, MSNBC, DNC, RNC........  Shall I continue.......?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Proves nothing, Ringel05.  You know that.


----------



## Ringel05

JakeStarkey said:


> Proves nothing, Ringel05.  You know that.



Apparently you don't watch/read/listen to them. 

Okay ya want proof?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/

Funny how the mind plays tricks, I read his post as "people don't make sense" (my paraphrase).........


----------



## PMZ

They market them.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> They market them.



Welcome to the world of free enterprise.   Funny how that works.


----------



## Ernie S.

Evidence, in order to be relevant, does not have to support your position.

Irrelevant asshole: "The sky is red."

rebuttal: " A clear cloudless day-time sky is blue because molecules in the air scatter blue light from the sun more than they scatter red light.  When we look towards the sun at sunset, we see red and orange colours because the blue light has been scattered out and away from the line of sight."

Irrelevant asshole: "You're a reactionary and your quote supports the fact that the sky is red."


----------



## thanatos144

Wrong thread lol


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> They market them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the world of free enterprise.   Funny how that works.
Click to expand...


The one rule of free enterprise is make more money regardless of the cost to others.  When part of that cost is people deprived of all of their rights, as the right to life is what all others are based on,  one has to wonder.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ernie S. said:


> Evidence, in order to be relevant, does not have to support your position.  Irrelevant asshole: "The sky is red."  rebuttal: " A clear cloudless day-time sky is blue because molecules in the air scatter blue light from the sun more than they scatter red light.  When we look towards the sun at sunset, we see red and orange colours because the blue light has been scattered out and away from the line of sight."  Irrelevant asshole: "You're a reactionary and your quote supports the fact that the sky is red."



Ernie S. is melting.   Every time you write now, make sure you check your notes above so that you can arise above your normal level of irrelevance.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> They market them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the world of free enterprise.   Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one rule of free enterprise is make more money regardless of the cost to others.  When part of that cost is people deprived of all of their rights, as the right to life is what all others are based on,  one has to wonder.
Click to expand...


That would be unrestrained capitalism, not free enterprise.


----------



## PMZ

The difference being.....?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Ernie S. said:


> Evidence, in order to be relevant, does not have to support your position.
> 
> Irrelevant asshole: "The sky is red."
> 
> rebuttal: " A clear cloudless day-time sky is blue because molecules in the air scatter blue light from the sun more than they scatter red light.  When we look towards the sun at sunset, we see red and orange colours because the blue light has been scattered out and away from the line of sight."
> 
> Irrelevant asshole: "You're a reactionary and your quote supports the fact that the sky is red."



^ nailed the essence of Fakey.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> The difference being.....?



Look it up, Google is your friend.........  Now if you want to take a course you can sign up and pay the course fee.  I take cash and all major credit cards.
(That is one example of free enterprise.......  Don't think it would hurt you in any way, shape or form.)


----------



## PMZ

I read this as admission that you posted what you did without thinking and would like to obscure that fact.

OK with me.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> I read this as admission that you posted what you did without thinking and would like to obscure that fact.
> 
> OK with me.



You can read it any way you want, considering the way you did take it means nothing more than your mind is made up, you have your own definitions and have no interest in anything but self-justification.  Learning on your own what things actually mean is beyond your scope of abilities, that much is obvious.


----------



## Sallow

jtpr312 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand implication huh?
> 
> Please show where I quoted Obama saying he was a thug.
> 
> I indeed did paraphrase. Yet no where in that did I say he called himself a thug. Yet if he says that (and I am paraphrasing so Pogo doesn't get to confused again) 35 years ago I could have been Travon Martin, and Trayvon Martin turns out to be a thug, then by implication........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was no thug. In any sense of the word.
> 
> He was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a gang banger, a burglar a dope user and dealer and a person who we KNOW assaulted at least two innocent people, a bus driver and Zimmerman.  How exactly would you define thugs dumbass?
Click to expand...




You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.

There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.

Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.

To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.

You were just born at the wrong time.


----------



## PMZ

What I asked you is what the difference is between 'free enterprise'  and 'unrestrained capitalism' that you claimed. What I get back is bullshit.  Everybody who reads this would conclude the same.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PMZ said:


> What I asked you is what the difference is between 'free enterprise'  and 'unrestrained capitalism' that you claimed. What I get back is bullshit.  Everybody who reads this would conclude the same.



FREE ENTERPRISE: freedom of private business to organize and operate for profit in a competitive system without interference by government beyond regulation necessary to protect public interest and keep the national economy in balance 

UNREGULATED CAPITALISM: not subject to rule or discipline; freedom of private business to organize and operate for profit in a competitive system regardless of risk to the public interest


----------



## PMZ

I happen to agree with that.  Regulated capitalism is free enterprise.  Without regulation it's unaffordable.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PMZ said:


> I happen to agree with that.  Regulated capitalism is free enterprise.  Without regulation it's unaffordable.



Amoral capitalism is what led to populist and progressive regulation of business.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> What I asked you is what the difference is between 'free enterprise'  and 'unrestrained capitalism' that you claimed. What I get back is bullshit.  Everybody who reads this would conclude the same.



You did not get back bullshit, you got back what any lazy/inept student would get from a teacher worth his salt and only in your imagination would anyone else conclude the what you concluded.  Many would conclude the same as I did that you're either too lazy or incapable of finding out on your own.  
But since you are inept or lazy someone will have to explain it to you when you are ready to learn.  In the meantime I suggest you take a course in how to study, I don't teach that one considering I don't teach first grade. 
Now if you wish to stop being a lazy/inept/self-justifying ass and ask nicely I'll be happy to explain the difference.


----------



## Ringel05

Looks like someone else explained it for ya so you didn't have to do the work after all.  Aren't you special.


----------



## PMZ

JakeStarkey said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to agree with that.  Regulated capitalism is free enterprise.  Without regulation it's unaffordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoral capitalism is what led to populist and progressive regulation of business.
Click to expand...


Business is supposed to be amoral.  Immoral business creates the need for regulation.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I asked you is what the difference is between 'free enterprise'  and 'unrestrained capitalism' that you claimed. What I get back is bullshit.  Everybody who reads this would conclude the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not get back bullshit, you got back what any lazy/inept student would get from a teacher worth his salt and only in your imagination would anyone else conclude the what you concluded.  Many would conclude the same as I did that you're either too lazy or incapable of finding out on your own.
> But since you are inept or lazy someone will have to explain it to you when you are ready to learn.  In the meantime I suggest you take a course in how to study, I don't teach that one considering I don't teach first grade.
> Now if you wish to stop being a lazy/inept/self-justifying ass and ask nicely I'll be happy to explain the difference.
Click to expand...


Back to the bullshit.  You just can't stay away from it very long.  And stay away from using words that you define in your own way,  and stick to standard dictionary English.  I am sure that you do not teach first grade but not so sure that you went past it in school.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Business is amoral (absence of morality, positive or negative).

People in business is the reason why government regulates.  Why should Ringel05 explain the obvious, PMZ, to you?

Why you don't want to be an irrelevant reactionary, like Ernie S., who steals others language and definitions.


----------



## Ernie S.

IlarMeilyr said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence, in order to be relevant, does not have to support your position.
> 
> Irrelevant asshole: "The sky is red."
> 
> rebuttal: " A clear cloudless day-time sky is blue because molecules in the air scatter blue light from the sun more than they scatter red light.  When we look towards the sun at sunset, we see red and orange colours because the blue light has been scattered out and away from the line of sight."
> 
> Irrelevant asshole: "You're a reactionary and your quote supports the fact that the sky is red."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ nailed the essence of Fakey.
Click to expand...


Did he call me an irrelevant reactionary?

Notice how he takes the critiques he gets from others and tries to apply them to others? It's really kind of comical


----------



## Ernie S.

Sallow said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was no thug. In any sense of the word.
> 
> He was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a gang banger, a burglar a dope user and dealer and a person who we KNOW assaulted at least two innocent people, a bus driver and Zimmerman.  How exactly would you define thugs dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.
> 
> There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.
> 
> Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.
> 
> To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.
> 
> You were just born at the wrong time.
Click to expand...


Deleted text messages from his phone showed that he was trying to buy a gun, that he smoked dope regularly, and got into several fights.
His phone also contained photos of young girls in various states of undress, and of him with a gun.
His backpack, when he was suspended, contained jewelry stolen in a residential burglary.

I guess it was you that was born at the wrong time; after they stopped teaching reading comprehension in public schools.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Don't even to open him from Ignore to know he is lying and stealing my language and thoughts.

Ernie S., you are irrelevant, not only on the Board but your influence on others in real life.

I bet you are a good engineer, but understanding American culture and narrative and values is not your forte, little buddy.


----------



## PMZ

JakeStarkey said:


> Business is amoral (absence of morality, positive or negative).
> 
> People in business is the reason why government regulates.  Why should Ringel05 explain the obvious, PMZ, to you?
> 
> Why you don't want to be an irrelevant reactionary, like Ernie S., who steals others language and definitions.



I'm sure that there's a thought in your post somewhere,  but I'll be darned if I can find it.


----------



## PMZ

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a gang banger, a burglar a dope user and dealer and a person who we KNOW assaulted at least two innocent people, a bus driver and Zimmerman.  How exactly would you define thugs dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.
> 
> There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.
> 
> Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.
> 
> To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.
> 
> You were just born at the wrong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deleted text messages from his phone showed that he was trying to buy a gun, that he smoked dope regularly, and got into several fights.
> His phone also contained photos of young girls in various states of undress, and of him with a gun.
> His backpack, when he was suspended, contained jewelry stolen in a residential burglary.
> 
> I guess it was you that was born at the wrong time; after they stopped teaching reading comprehension in public schools.
Click to expand...


For which of those things is there a death sentence?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence, in order to be relevant, does not have to support your position.
> 
> Irrelevant asshole: "The sky is red."
> 
> rebuttal: " A clear cloudless day-time sky is blue because molecules in the air scatter blue light from the sun more than they scatter red light.  When we look towards the sun at sunset, we see red and orange colours because the blue light has been scattered out and away from the line of sight."
> 
> Irrelevant asshole: "You're a reactionary and your quote supports the fact that the sky is red."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ nailed the essence of Fakey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he call me an irrelevant reactionary?
> 
> Notice how he takes the critiques he gets from others and tries to apply them to others? It's really kind of comical
Click to expand...


Jakey is a little parrot trained to squawk a few phrases: "My GOP"  "Reactionary"  "I love Obama"


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ nailed the essence of Fakey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he call me an irrelevant reactionary?
> 
> Notice how he takes the critiques he gets from others and tries to apply them to others? It's really kind of comical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jakey is a little parrot trained to squawk a few phrases: "My GOP"  "Reactionary"  "I love Obama"
Click to expand...


From the guy who's STILL carrying a bogus quote in his sig


----------



## jtpr312

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are going to take listens on your idea of "justice" from an ex-con and gang thug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-con?  Sorry scrote, you must have me confused with someone else, I've never been a convict, or a thug for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you lying?  You act like a thug all the time here threatening stuff you would be too chicken to carry out.  And you were writing about blacks and you in prison sometime ago.
Click to expand...


No, I never said I was in prison, you're a lying sack of crap.  By the way puss, I never make threats.


----------



## JakeStarkey

jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-con?  Sorry scrote, you must have me confused with someone else, I've never been a convict, or a thug for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying?  You act like a thug all the time here threatening stuff you would be too chicken to carry out.  And you were writing about blacks and you in prison sometime ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I never said I was in prison, you're a lying sack of crap.  By the way puss, I never make threats.
Click to expand...


They sure aren't promises.  You play with the real guys, son, you will never see it coming.

Just saying.

You sound like some of that white mesquite  crap just south of Houston.


----------



## Sallow

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a gang banger, a burglar a dope user and dealer and a person who we KNOW assaulted at least two innocent people, a bus driver and Zimmerman.  How exactly would you define thugs dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.
> 
> There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.
> 
> Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.
> 
> To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.
> 
> You were just born at the wrong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deleted text messages from his phone showed that he was trying to buy a gun, that he smoked dope regularly, and got into several fights.
> His phone also contained photos of young girls in various states of undress, and of him with a gun.
> His backpack, when he was suspended, contained jewelry stolen in a residential burglary.
> 
> I guess it was you that was born at the wrong time; after they stopped teaching reading comprehension in public schools.
Click to expand...


Eyeah.

He was being a teenager.

And there is nothing proving that he was ever involved in a crime. Including the Jewelry. It was never attached to any burglary. Florida is such a racist state..that if Martin had even thought of being involved in a real live crime, he'd be doing hard time.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he call me an irrelevant reactionary?
> 
> Notice how he takes the critiques he gets from others and tries to apply them to others? It's really kind of comical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakey is a little parrot trained to squawk a few phrases: "My GOP"  "Reactionary"  "I love Obama"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the guy who's STILL carrying a bogus quote in his sig
Click to expand...


^ from a guy who quotes fucking Wallace from 1944 as though the quote had any real world meaning.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business is amoral (absence of morality, positive or negative).
> 
> People in business is the reason why government regulates.  Why should Ringel05 explain the obvious, PMZ, to you?
> 
> Why you don't want to be an irrelevant reactionary, like Ernie S., who steals others language and definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there's a thought in your post somewhere,  but I'll be darned if I can find it.
Click to expand...


People have looked for any "thought" in any of the posts by Fakey for a while and the score is still "Fakey's 'thoughts' = 0" and Fakey = poseur.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Starkey is a beta version of a spy, a crude prototype with parts missing kind of like an East German car. His handlers get a big kick out of how he's just not right


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I asked you is what the difference is between 'free enterprise'  and 'unrestrained capitalism' that you claimed. What I get back is bullshit.  Everybody who reads this would conclude the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not get back bullshit, you got back what any lazy/inept student would get from a teacher worth his salt and only in your imagination would anyone else conclude the what you concluded.  Many would conclude the same as I did that you're either too lazy or incapable of finding out on your own.
> But since you are inept or lazy someone will have to explain it to you when you are ready to learn.  In the meantime I suggest you take a course in how to study, I don't teach that one considering I don't teach first grade.
> Now if you wish to stop being a lazy/inept/self-justifying ass and ask nicely I'll be happy to explain the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to the bullshit.  You just can't stay away from it very long.  And stay away from using words that you define in your own way,  and stick to standard dictionary English.  I am sure that you do not teach first grade but not so sure that you went past it in school.
Click to expand...

Well Sparky, we now know you have projection down to a science.


----------



## jtpr312

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying?  You act like a thug all the time here threatening stuff you would be too chicken to carry out.  And you were writing about blacks and you in prison sometime ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I never said I was in prison, you're a lying sack of crap.  By the way puss, I never make threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure aren't promises.  You play with the real guys, son, you will never see it coming.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> You sound like some of that white mesquite  crap just south of Houston.
Click to expand...



They are what they are nancy.  Just saying.  I don't even know what a white mesquite is, I was born and raised on the lower east side of NYC and where I come from you don't threaten, you do.  Run along now boofer, you rarely if ever have anything intelligent to say.


----------



## jtpr312

Sallow said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was no thug. In any sense of the word.
> 
> He was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a gang banger, a burglar a dope user and dealer and a person who we KNOW assaulted at least two innocent people, a bus driver and Zimmerman.  How exactly would you define thugs dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.
> 
> There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.
> 
> Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.
> 
> To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.
> 
> You were just born at the wrong time.
Click to expand...



Not at all, I live in the world where you can look back throughout mankind's history and see the contributions and advancements different races made to mankind and to society, and the contributions made by the sub Saharan negro are almost non-existent.  I live in the world where you can read the current events, around the world, and see the numerous failures of the sub Saharan negro throughout the world.  Their failures in EVERY nation they have been taken to or have emigrated to, not to mention the massive failures on their own continent.  I live in the world where you can look to how the sub Saharan negro leads this nation in  EVERY negative category we measure, drop out rates, poverty rates, crime rates, welfare rates, unwed pregnancy rates, food stamp rates, incarceration rates, etc., etc., etc. in spite of the untold billions of dollars the white man has spent trying to save the negro from themselves.  It is what it is slick.  Can't deny the evidence you see with your own eyes.


----------



## jtpr312

PMZ said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.
> 
> There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.
> 
> Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.
> 
> To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.
> 
> You were just born at the wrong time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted text messages from his phone showed that he was trying to buy a gun, that he smoked dope regularly, and got into several fights.
> His phone also contained photos of young girls in various states of undress, and of him with a gun.
> His backpack, when he was suspended, contained jewelry stolen in a residential burglary.
> 
> I guess it was you that was born at the wrong time; after they stopped teaching reading comprehension in public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For which of those things is there a death sentence?
Click to expand...


Isn't it obvious dumbass?  Assaulting an armed victim.


----------



## Ringel05

jtpr312 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a gang banger, a burglar a dope user and dealer and a person who we KNOW assaulted at least two innocent people, a bus driver and Zimmerman.  How exactly would you define thugs dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.
> 
> There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.
> 
> Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.
> 
> To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.
> 
> You were just born at the wrong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, I live in the world where you can look back throughout mankind's history and see the contributions and advancements different races made to mankind and to society, and the contributions made by the sub Saharan negro are almost non-existent.  I live in the world where you can read the current events, around the world, and see the numerous failures of the sub Saharan negro throughout the world.  Their failures in EVERY nation they have been taken to or have emigrated to, not to mention the massive failures on their own continent.  I live in the world where you can look to how the sub Saharan negro leads this nation in  EVERY negative category we measure, drop out rates, poverty rates, crime rates, welfare rates, unwed pregnancy rates, food stamp rates, incarceration rates, etc., etc., etc. in spite of the untold billions of dollars the white man has spent trying to save the negro from themselves.  It is what it is slick.  Can't deny the evidence you see with your own eyes.
Click to expand...


So basically you're justifying your racism, trying to put it in "scientific" terms.  Sorry, no one here is buying your world view except maybe a few of your fellow Stormfronters who slimed over with you to pollute this board.
Nice to know.


----------



## PMZ

jtpr312 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted text messages from his phone showed that he was trying to buy a gun, that he smoked dope regularly, and got into several fights.
> His phone also contained photos of young girls in various states of undress, and of him with a gun.
> His backpack, when he was suspended, contained jewelry stolen in a residential burglary.
> 
> I guess it was you that was born at the wrong time; after they stopped teaching reading comprehension in public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For which of those things is there a death sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious dumbass?  Assaulting an armed victim.
Click to expand...


The NRA is trying to reach a goal of all whites carrying concealed weapons.  That way all communities can enjoy the benefits now only available in the poorest neighborhoods.  Everybody at risk all of the time.  

If they are successful,  you'll be able to tell your grandchildren (hopefully before their TM moment comes)  that you did your part in ending civilization.


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For which of those things is there a death sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious dumbass?  Assaulting an armed victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA is trying to reach a goal of all whites carrying concealed weapons.  That way all communities can enjoy the benefits now only available in the poorest neighborhoods.  Everybody at risk all of the time.
> 
> If they are successful,  you'll be able to tell your grandchildren (hopefully before their TM moment comes)  that you did your part in ending civilization.
Click to expand...


Hey dummy look up the history if the nra


----------



## PMZ

I don't need to.  As I'm liberal,  I am concerned with the future.  You conservatives can take care of the past.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> I don't need to.  As I'm liberal,  I am concerned with the future.  You conservatives can take care of the past.



As a lolberal you LIVE entirely in the past.  The only forward thinkers ARE the modern day conservatives.

True fact.


----------



## Ernie S.

PMZ said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For which of those things is there a death sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious dumbass?  Assaulting an armed victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA is trying to reach a goal of all whites carrying concealed weapons.  That way all communities can enjoy the benefits now only available in the poorest neighborhoods.  Everybody at risk all of the time.
> 
> If they are successful,  you'll be able to tell your grandchildren (hopefully before their TM moment comes)  that you did your part in ending civilization.
Click to expand...


The NRA supports everyone's Constitutional right to keep and bear arms. That includes blacks, not disqualified from possessing firearms due to being under age or felony convictions.
You see, for Conservatives, it's not about race, it's about rights.


----------



## PMZ

One trait of conservatism is the belief that reality can be whatever you want it to be.  Their heroes like Rush convince them that someone without talent,  skills,  education or even common sense can go far.  They don't realize that's only true if your business is herding conservatives. 

So,  with their vision exclusively on the rear view mirror,  they follow their leaders,  and leave behind a trail of damage that they can make go away by merely wishing it would.  

Fortunately for democracy,  the majority of us are not so easily fooled.


----------



## Ernie S.

PMZ said:


> I don't need to.  As I'm liberal,  I am concerned with the future.  You conservatives can take care of the past.



Libs are concerned with a future where Trayvon would have the right to assault and possibly kill a white guy without being concerned that he might get shot. 
You have zero concern for my right to defend myself, my right to speak out against a President with ideas that I find morally repugnant. You have zero concern about my right to worship when and where I choose or my right to keep the fruits of my labor.
Yup, I'll take care of a great deal of the past and work to see that the country maintains the rights, responsibilities and values that served us so well for the first 150 years of our country.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> One trait of conservatism is the belief that reality can be whatever you want it to be.  Their heroes like Rush convince them that someone without talent,  skills,  education or even common sense can go far.  They don't realize that's only true if your business is herding conservatives.
> 
> So,  with their vision exclusively on the rear view mirror,  they follow their leaders,  and leave behind a trail of damage that they can make go away by merely wishing it would.
> 
> Fortunately for democracy,  the majority of us are not so easily fooled.



That's NOT a "trait" of conservatism.

It's just some dumb-ass pontificating lolberal making shit up.


----------



## Stephanie

PMZ said:


> One trait of conservatism is the belief that reality can be whatever you want it to be.  Their heroes like Rush convince them that someone without talent,  skills,  education or even common sense can go far.  They don't realize that's only true if your business is herding conservatives.
> 
> So,  with their vision exclusively on the rear view mirror,  they follow their leaders,  and leave behind a trail of damage that they can make go away by merely wishing it would.
> 
> Fortunately for democracy,  the majority of us are not so easily fooled.



wtf. babbling bs
and your hardon for Rush is duly noted...now I go laugh my ass off


----------



## PMZ

Ernie S. said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to.  As I'm liberal,  I am concerned with the future.  You conservatives can take care of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are concerned with a future where Trayvon would have the right to assault and possibly kill a white guy without being concerned that he might get shot.
> You have zero concern for my right to defend myself, my right to speak out against a President with ideas that I find morally repugnant. You have zero concern about my right to worship when and where I choose or my right to keep the fruits of my labor.
> Yup, I'll take care of a great deal of the past and work to see that the country maintains the rights, responsibilities and values that served us so well for the first 150 years of our country.
Click to expand...


Part of conservatism's we can define what's true is the belief that something that's been a minority belief for 20 years is responsible for all of the success of the country since the beginning.  America has been built by people who envision and create the future,  not people who worship the past and fear the future.


----------



## PMZ

Maybe I misspoke.  It's certainly a trait of conservatives as demonstrated here and all elsewheres in my experience.


----------



## PMZ

Stephanie said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> One trait of conservatism is the belief that reality can be whatever you want it to be.  Their heroes like Rush convince them that someone without talent,  skills,  education or even common sense can go far.  They don't realize that's only true if your business is herding conservatives.
> 
> So,  with their vision exclusively on the rear view mirror,  they follow their leaders,  and leave behind a trail of damage that they can make go away by merely wishing it would.
> 
> Fortunately for democracy,  the majority of us are not so easily fooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf. babbling bs
> and your hardon for Rush is duly noted...now I go laugh my ass off
Click to expand...


Thats certainly the normal conservative approach to problem solving.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> One trait of conservatism is the belief that reality can be whatever you want it to be.  Their heroes like Rush convince them that someone without talent,  skills,  education or even common sense can go far.  They don't realize that's only true if your business is herding conservatives.
> 
> So,  with their vision exclusively on the rear view mirror,  they follow their leaders,  and leave behind a trail of damage that they can make go away by merely wishing it would.
> 
> Fortunately for democracy,  the majority of us are not so easily fooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf. babbling bs
> and your hardon for Rush is duly noted...now I go laugh my ass off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats certainly the normal conservative approach to problem solving.
Click to expand...


Why would your hard on for Rush be considered a problem for Stephanie in need of solving by her?


----------



## PMZ

If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction. 

He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.



Thanks for that contribution.

It can be stored away in case there's ever a need to point out how little of substance you have to offer.

Look.  It's simple.  Stephanie nailed it and you.  You have a hard on for Rush.  We get it.  

What we don't see is why we should care about your hard on for Rush.


----------



## thanatos144

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that contribution.
> 
> It can be stored away in case there's ever a need to point out how little of substance you have to offer.
> 
> Look.  It's simple.  Stephanie nailed it and you.  You have a hard on for Rush.  We get it.
> 
> What we don't see is why we should care about your hard on for Rush.
Click to expand...


it is because liberals assume we are like them and need someone like Rush to do our thinking for us....


----------



## Stephanie

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf. babbling bs
> and your hardon for Rush is duly noted...now I go laugh my ass off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That&#8217;s certainly the normal conservative approach to problem solving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would your hard on for Rush be considered a problem for Stephanie in need of solving by her?
Click to expand...



these people hung up on Rush...show brainwashing works on sheep and no thinking for themselves required.... then they go baaaa baaa baaa rush rush rush like good little parrots..

pretty sad really


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JakeStarkey said:


> And that's why we read you for silliness, jtpr312.
> 
> You are advocating murder.



And, an end to the Constitution. 

Sallow, thanks for posting this.

Thing is, we're going backward with the voter suppression laws and the Murder A Black Kid and Walk Law aka Stand your ground.

The GObP/R want and need to keep blacks and Hispanics away from the polls and they'll do anything they can to do it. 

Including using the Constitution for their own personal toilet paper. 

Dummies don't seem to realize that it didn't work before and won't work in the future. If you disagree, take a look at the skin color of Prez Barry.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stephanie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats certainly the normal conservative approach to problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would your hard on for Rush be considered a problem for Stephanie in need of solving by her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> these people hung up on Rush...show brainwashing works on sheep and no thinking for themselves required.... then they go baaaa baaa baaa rush rush rush like good little parrots..
> 
> pretty sad really
Click to expand...


Hey stupid, he's the head of YOUR party.

Not mine. 

Its YOUR congress-scum who shrivel at the mention of his name. 

Not mine.

Idiot.


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would your hard on for Rush be considered a problem for Stephanie in need of solving by her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these people hung up on Rush...show brainwashing works on sheep and no thinking for themselves required.... then they go baaaa baaa baaa rush rush rush like good little parrots..
> 
> pretty sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, he's the head of YOUR party.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Its YOUR congress-scum who shrivel at the mention of his name.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


yeah yeah sure....and bill maher is the head of the Democrat party...and your idiot Reps line up to go on his classless show...pretty much shows how low class you all are

dear gawd,  you shrivel with each goofy post of yours...but you don't seem to mind...


----------



## tinydancer

PMZ said:


> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.



You are who.

Why are you here?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.



 The biggest enemy our country has ever faced was the education system that molded you into a race baiting knee jerk reactionary automaton.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would your hard on for Rush be considered a problem for Stephanie in need of solving by her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these people hung up on Rush...show brainwashing works on sheep and no thinking for themselves required.... then they go baaaa baaa baaa rush rush rush like good little parrots..
> 
> pretty sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, he's the head of YOUR party.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Its YOUR congress-scum who shrivel at the mention of his name.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Muddly Dullwit you dishonest and petty dishonest hack:

No matter how often you say it and repeat it, it still is untrue.

Rush is a bright and funny guy, but he is *not now and never was* the head of the Republican Party.

You are a joke.  Not funny.  Just a joke.  Sad and pathetic.  But still:  a joke.

It's all you will ever be.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that contribution.
> 
> It can be stored away in case there's ever a need to point out how little of substance you have to offer.
> 
> Look.  It's simple.  Stephanie nailed it and you.  You have a hard on for Rush.  We get it.
> 
> What we don't see is why we should care about your hard on for Rush.
Click to expand...


If you have to ask the question,  you are incapable of understanding the answer.


----------



## PMZ

thanatos144 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that contribution.
> 
> It can be stored away in case there's ever a need to point out how little of substance you have to offer.
> 
> Look.  It's simple.  Stephanie nailed it and you.  You have a hard on for Rush.  We get it.
> 
> What we don't see is why we should care about your hard on for Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is because liberals assume we are like them and need someone like Rush to do our thinking for us....
Click to expand...


Are you going to tell us that it's just a coincidence that conservatives all talk about the same things at the same time using the same words and making the same errors? 

It's a cult.


----------



## PMZ

Stephanie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats certainly the normal conservative approach to problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would your hard on for Rush be considered a problem for Stephanie in need of solving by her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> these people hung up on Rush...show brainwashing works on sheep and no thinking for themselves required.... then they go baaaa baaa baaa rush rush rush like good little parrots..
> 
> pretty sad really
Click to expand...


Say the trunk to tail elephants following the lead elephant Rush and each living off of the flatulence of the one whose asshole is at the end of their trunk.


----------



## PMZ

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would your hard on for Rush be considered a problem for Stephanie in need of solving by her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these people hung up on Rush...show brainwashing works on sheep and no thinking for themselves required.... then they go baaaa baaa baaa rush rush rush like good little parrots..
> 
> pretty sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, he's the head of YOUR party.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Its YOUR congress-scum who shrivel at the mention of his name.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Republicans have effectively shut down Congress.  That plus the Bush debacle demonstrate their inability to govern anything including their own party.  The American electorate has noticed and history will record 2012 as their best year for generations. 

As the Democrats did in the 60s, the GOP will realize that including the Dixiecrats in your party brings in a few votes but costs many more. 

Solving that problem is better than extinction.


----------



## PMZ

tinydancer said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are who.
> 
> Why are you here?
Click to expand...


To restore American democracy. To move the country from watching Republicans watching problems and return to the days of solving them.


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest enemy our country has ever faced was the education system that molded you into a race baiting knee jerk reactionary automaton.
Click to expand...


Certainly you can't claim to be the product of any education system.


----------



## PMZ

'' Rush is a bright and funny guy, but he is *not now and never was* the head of the Republican Party.''

There hasn't been a head in the Republican Party since Eisenhower.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> '' Rush is a bright and funny guy, but he is *not now and never was* the head of the Republican Party.''
> 
> There hasn't been a head in the Republican Party since Eisenhower.



ANOTHER moronic claim.

There have been a series of GOP leaders.

Most have been ineffectual.

Not all.

But regardless, the claim that Rush is or was ever the head of the GOP is purely retarded lolberal drooling bullshit ignorance on full display.  Muddly Dullwit is like a poster child for imbecile ignorant lolberals.  

Don't fret though.

_You_ could give him a run for the title.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> '' Rush is a bright and funny guy, but he is *not now and never was* the head of the Republican Party.''
> 
> There hasn't been a head in the Republican Party since Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER moronic claim.
> 
> There have been a series of GOP leaders.
> 
> Most have been ineffectual.
> 
> Not all.
> 
> But regardless, the claim that Rush is or was ever the head of the GOP is purely retarded lolberal drooling bullshit ignorance on full display.  Muddly Dullwit is like a poster child for imbecile ignorant lolberals.
> 
> Don't fret though.
> 
> _You_ could give him a run for the title.
Click to expand...


So Rimjob is not the leader of the party; it's just pure coincidence that you find yourself melting down into subemotional goo whenever anyone offers Mister self-styled God Talent anything less than a genuflect.

Check.  

You're not addicted though.  Hell, you could quit anytime you wanted.

Right?


----------



## Pogo

PMZ said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these people hung up on Rush...show brainwashing works on sheep and no thinking for themselves required.... then they go baaaa baaa baaa rush rush rush like good little parrots..
> 
> pretty sad really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, he's the head of YOUR party.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Its YOUR congress-scum who shrivel at the mention of his name.
> 
> Not mine.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans have effectively shut down Congress.  That plus the Bush debacle demonstrate their inability to govern anything including their own party.  The American electorate has noticed and history will record 2012 as their best year for generations.
> 
> *As the Democrats did in the 60s, the GOP will realize that including the Dixiecrats in your party brings in a few votes but costs many more. *
> 
> Solving that problem is better than extinction.
Click to expand...


From your lips to the Elephant's ears.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest enemy our country has ever faced was the education system that molded you into a race baiting knee jerk reactionary automaton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly you can't claim to be the product of any education system.
Click to expand...


 Of course I'm not the product of what you would consider an education system. I spelled automaton correctly.


----------



## jtpr312

Ringel05 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in this whacked out world where people of different skin colors are inferior to yourself.
> 
> There's really not much anyone can do to crack your reality.
> 
> Because it's quite different than the rest of the world.
> 
> To bad you can't time travel back to 1933 Germany.
> 
> You were just born at the wrong time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, I live in the world where you can look back throughout mankind's history and see the contributions and advancements different races made to mankind and to society, and the contributions made by the sub Saharan negro are almost non-existent.  I live in the world where you can read the current events, around the world, and see the numerous failures of the sub Saharan negro throughout the world.  Their failures in EVERY nation they have been taken to or have emigrated to, not to mention the massive failures on their own continent.  I live in the world where you can look to how the sub Saharan negro leads this nation in  EVERY negative category we measure, drop out rates, poverty rates, crime rates, welfare rates, unwed pregnancy rates, food stamp rates, incarceration rates, etc., etc., etc. in spite of the untold billions of dollars the white man has spent trying to save the negro from themselves.  It is what it is slick.  Can't deny the evidence you see with your own eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you're justifying your racism, trying to put it in "scientific" terms.  Sorry, no one here is buying your world view except maybe a few of your fellow Stormfronters who slimed over with you to pollute this board.
> Nice to know.
Click to expand...


I don't need to "justify" anything to you or to anyone else.  The facts speak for themselves.  Not a single major civilization that contributed to the world or to society was ever created by the sub-Saharan negro.  No major contributions to mankind or inventions/creations to better society or mankind from them throughout their history.  The best thing that ever happened to the negro was slavery, because that brought them out of their stone aged existence, an existence many in Africa still live in today, and exposed them to the white man's culture, society, etc.  You don't see any great exodus from the States back to the African's homeland do you?  Nope, quite the contrary as a matter of fact.  You have African blacks trying their damndest to get out of Africa and get into any white nation that will take them.


----------



## jtpr312

PMZ said:


> One trait of conservatism is the belief that reality can be whatever you want it to be.  Their heroes like Rush convince them that someone without talent,  skills,  education or even common sense can go far.  They don't realize that's only true if your business is herding conservatives.
> 
> So,  with their vision exclusively on the rear view mirror,  they follow their leaders,  and leave behind a trail of damage that they can make go away by merely wishing it would.
> 
> Fortunately for democracy,  the majority of us are not so easily fooled.




You mean like Detroit huh?  Or like every other Democrat/liberal made, financed and supported, drug and crime infested, negro ghetto in the United States right?  This is the problem with debating with a liberal.  They're too stupid to ever actually realize just how stupid they truly are.


----------



## jtpr312

Luddly Neddite said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why we read you for silliness, jtpr312.
> 
> You are advocating murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, an end to the Constitution.
> 
> Sallow, thanks for posting this.
> 
> Thing is, we're going backward with the voter suppression laws and the Murder A Black Kid and Walk Law aka Stand your ground.
> 
> The GObP/R want and need to keep blacks and Hispanics away from the polls and they'll do anything they can to do it.
> 
> Including using the Constitution for their own personal toilet paper.
> 
> Dummies don't seem to realize that it didn't work before and won't work in the future. If you disagree, take a look at the skin color of Prez Barry.
Click to expand...



No such thing as voter suppression laws in this nation, but I'm glad to see you are a racist like me.  I mean why else would you automatically assume Stand your Ground laws would adversely effect negroes unless you already think negroes are responsible for the vast, vast majority of incidences where a victim must use deadly force to protect themselves from a felonious assault, rape, car jacking, home invasion, etc.?


----------



## Ringel05

jtpr312 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, I live in the world where you can look back throughout mankind's history and see the contributions and advancements different races made to mankind and to society, and the contributions made by the sub Saharan negro are almost non-existent.  I live in the world where you can read the current events, around the world, and see the numerous failures of the sub Saharan negro throughout the world.  Their failures in EVERY nation they have been taken to or have emigrated to, not to mention the massive failures on their own continent.  I live in the world where you can look to how the sub Saharan negro leads this nation in  EVERY negative category we measure, drop out rates, poverty rates, crime rates, welfare rates, unwed pregnancy rates, food stamp rates, incarceration rates, etc., etc., etc. in spite of the untold billions of dollars the white man has spent trying to save the negro from themselves.  It is what it is slick.  Can't deny the evidence you see with your own eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're justifying your racism, trying to put it in "scientific" terms.  Sorry, no one here is buying your world view except maybe a few of your fellow Stormfronters who slimed over with you to pollute this board.
> Nice to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to "justify" anything to you or to anyone else.  The facts speak for themselves.  Not a single major civilization that contributed to the world or to society was ever created by the sub-Saharan negro.  No major contributions to mankind or inventions/creations to better society or mankind from them throughout their history.  The best thing that ever happened to the negro was slavery, because that brought them out of their stone aged existence, an existence many in Africa still live in today, and exposed them to the white man's culture, society, etc.  You don't see any great exodus from the States back to the African's homeland do you?  Nope, quite the contrary as a matter of fact.  You have African blacks trying their damndest to get out of Africa and get into any white nation that will take them.
Click to expand...


You keep pushing your psudo-science rationalities and only the extremely ignorant and extremely gullible will continue to emulate you.  As for you're not needing to justify anything........ you're posting you banal tripe here aren't you......?


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that contribution.
> 
> It can be stored away in case there's ever a need to point out how little of substance you have to offer.
> 
> Look.  It's simple.  Stephanie nailed it and you.  You have a hard on for Rush.  We get it.
> 
> What we don't see is why we should care about your hard on for Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is because liberals assume we are like them and need someone like Rush to do our thinking for us....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to tell us that it's just a coincidence that conservatives all talk about the same things at the same time using the same words and making the same errors?
> 
> It's a cult.
Click to expand...

When something is true its true no matter who said it....If we speak the truth we are speaking the same thing I know it is hard for a liberal to understand seeing as they dont know what truth really means.


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are who.
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To restore American democracy. To move the country from watching Republicans watching problems and return to the days of solving them.
Click to expand...


Right there tells us something about your intelligence...We are not a democracy we are a constitutional republic...


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read posts by conservatives,  some version of lmao is nearly ubiquitous. I thought that meant that it was the problem solving method taught at Rush's School for Governmental Obstruction.
> 
> He's the biggest enemy our country has ever faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest enemy our country has ever faced was the education system that molded you into a race baiting knee jerk reactionary automaton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly you can't claim to be the product of any education system.
Click to expand...


If you were so smart you wouldn't call us a democracy.... Nope I will say your just shy of complete retard. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAKG-kbKeIo&feature=player_detailpage]Never Go Full Retard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PMZ

Congratulations.


----------



## PMZ

English defines a republic as a country without a monarch. That's what all of the republics around the world have in common. We don't have one. 

English defines a democracy as a country that makes decisions based on a plurality of votes. That's how we elect our representatives, that's how our representatives decide on laws, that's how courts decide on those accused of breaking those laws. 

Our founders felt that democracy would not give them enough influence over the country. They designed a plutocracy of wealthy, white, educated men. 

We the people, through the investment of blood, sweat and tears, amended their plan until, ultimately universal suffrage was achieved. Democracy. 

Republicans, through their media propagandists, have been working on undoing the progress of the nation by restoring the original plutocracy. Look how many republicans now believe, in lock step, that has already been accomplished. 

We the people, however, are not going to surrender our hard won gains. That giant flushing sound you hear is the republican party learning about the power of the democracy they wish we didn't have. 

We are a constitutional democratic republic.


----------



## PMZ

thanatos144 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest enemy our country has ever faced was the education system that molded you into a race baiting knee jerk reactionary automaton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you can't claim to be the product of any education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were so smart you wouldn't call us a democracy.... Nope I will say your just shy of complete retard.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAKG-kbKeIo&feature=player_detailpage]Never Go Full Retard - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Re your tag line......

The NRA is working hard recruiting people who follow easy, like you, towards the goal of selling enough guns so that every neighborhood can achieve the murder rate of today's Detroit ghettos. It's a stretch goal, but doable.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sallow said:


> This is something people should come to understand.
> 
> Black Women who were Lynched in America | Henrietta Vinton Davis's Weblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennie Steers
> On July 25, 1903 a mob lynched Jennie Steers on the Beard Plantation in Louisiana for supposedly giving a white teenager, 16 year-old Elizabeth Dolan, a glass of poisoned lemonade. Before they killed her, the mob tried to force her to confess but she refused and was hanged. (100 Years at Lynching. Ralph Ginzburg)
> 
> Laura Nelson
> Laura Nelson was lynched on May 23, 1911 In Okemah, Okluskee, Oklahoma. Her fifteen year old son was also lynched at the same time but I could not find a photo of her son. The photograph of Nelson was drawn from a postcard. Authorities accused her of killing a deputy sheriff who supposedly stumbled on some stolen goods in her house. Why they lynched her child is a mystery. The mob raped and dragged Nelson six miles to the Canadian River and hanged her from a bridge.(NAACP: One Hundred Years of Lynching in the US 1889-1918 )
> 
> Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwick
> The lynchers maintained that Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwlck killed her female employer in Pinehurst, Georgia on June 24, 1912. Nobody knows if or why Barksdale or Bostick killed her employer because there was no trial and no one thought to take a statement from this Black woman who authorities claimed had violent fits of insanity and should have been placed in a hospital. Nobody was arrested and the crowd was In a festive mood. Placed in a car with a rope around her neck, and the other end tied to a tree limb, the lynchers drove at high speed and she was strangled to death. For good measure the mob shot her eyes out and shot enough bullets Into her body that she was cut in two.
> 
> Marie Scott
> March 31, 1914, a white mob of at least a dozen males, yanked seventeen year-old Marie Scott from jail, threw a rope over her head as she screamed and hanged her from a telephone pole in Wagoner County, Oklahoma. What happened? Two drunken white men barged Into her house as she was dressing. They locked themselves in her room and criminally assaulted her. Her brother apparently heard her screams for help, kicked down the door, killed one assailant and fled. Some accounts state that the assailant was stabbed. Frustrated by their inability to lynch Marie Scotts brother the mob lynched Marie Scott. (Crisis 1914 and 100 Years of Lynching)
Click to expand...




I wonder what your point is, Salmonella.....

That this is a terrible, racist nation that hates and oppresses black folk?

Really?


Consider this fact: 
more blacks have immigrated to the United States than were brought here as slaves.

To me, that means that these blacks have a far different view of the nation than you do, and you are a hateful smear-merchant.

Did I hit the nail on your head?


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is something people should come to understand.
> 
> Black Women who were Lynched in America | Henrietta Vinton Davis's Weblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennie Steers
> On July 25, 1903 a mob lynched Jennie Steers on the Beard Plantation in Louisiana for supposedly giving a white teenager, 16 year-old Elizabeth Dolan, a glass of poisoned lemonade. Before they killed her, the mob tried to force her to confess but she refused and was hanged. (100 Years at Lynching. Ralph Ginzburg)
> 
> Laura Nelson
> Laura Nelson was lynched on May 23, 1911 In Okemah, Okluskee, Oklahoma. Her fifteen year old son was also lynched at the same time but I could not find a photo of her son. The photograph of Nelson was drawn from a postcard. Authorities accused her of killing a deputy sheriff who supposedly stumbled on some stolen goods in her house. Why they lynched her child is a mystery. The mob raped and dragged Nelson six miles to the Canadian River and hanged her from a bridge.(NAACP: One Hundred Years of Lynching in the US 1889-1918 )
> 
> Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwick
> The lynchers maintained that Ann Barksdale or Ann Bostwlck killed her female employer in Pinehurst, Georgia on June 24, 1912. Nobody knows if or why Barksdale or Bostick killed her employer because there was no trial and no one thought to take a statement from this Black woman who authorities claimed had &#8221;violent fits of insanity&#8221; and should have been placed in a hospital. Nobody was arrested and the crowd was In a festive mood. Placed in a car with a rope around her neck, and the other end tied to a tree limb, the lynchers drove at high speed and she was strangled to death. For good measure the mob shot her eyes out and shot enough bullets Into her body that she was &#8220;cut in two.&#8221;
> 
> Marie Scott
> March 31, 1914, a white mob of at least a dozen males, yanked seventeen year-old Marie Scott from jail, threw a rope over her head as she screamed and hanged her from a telephone pole in Wagoner County, Oklahoma. What happened? Two drunken white men barged Into her house as she was dressing. They locked themselves in her room and criminally &#8220;assaulted&#8221; her. Her brother apparently heard her screams for help, kicked down the door, killed one assailant and fled. Some accounts state that the assailant was stabbed. Frustrated by their inability to lynch Marie Scott&#8217;s brother the mob lynched Marie Scott. (Crisis 1914 and 100 Years of Lynching)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your point is, Salmonella.....
> 
> That this is a terrible, racist nation that hates and oppresses black folk?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Consider this fact:
> more blacks have immigrated to the United States than were brought here as slaves.
> 
> To me, that means that these blacks have a far different view of the nation than you do, and you are a hateful smear-merchant.
> 
> Did I hit the nail on your head?
Click to expand...


Sheesh.  Miss your coffee today?  More --FAR more-- Africans were brought here against their will than Europeans were.  And then you've stacked your deck with (over) a century and a half of immigration time when slave trade was defunct so it becomes an IMPOSSIBLE comparison.

I mean ........ DUH.  

That is, bar none, the lamest reasoning I've seen all day.


----------



## PMZ

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is something people should come to understand.
> 
> Black Women who were Lynched in America | Henrietta Vinton Davis's Weblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your point is, Salmonella.....
> 
> That this is a terrible, racist nation that hates and oppresses black folk?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Consider this fact:
> more blacks have immigrated to the United States than were brought here as slaves.
> 
> To me, that means that these blacks have a far different view of the nation than you do, and you are a hateful smear-merchant.
> 
> Did I hit the nail on your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh.  Miss your coffee today?  More --FAR more-- Africans were brought here against their will than Europeans were.  And then you've stacked your deck with (over) a century and a half of immigration time when slave trade was defunct so it becomes an IMPOSSIBLE comparison.
> 
> I mean ........ DUH.
> 
> That is, bar none, the lamest reasoning I've seen all day.
Click to expand...


Many thought that Obama's election portended the beginning of post racist America. What they missed however is that another major cultural tsunami happened coincidently. The extinction of what the GOP became post 60s. 

Species going extinct are like mama grizzlies. Their entire world is ending and there is no greater threat than that. So, whatever needs to be done, needs to be done. 

The spiritual leadership of the GOP during these times has been Rush, Glen Beck, and the other media herders who have nowhere near the education or inclination to solve problems. 

The titular leadership is no better. Boehner, Rove, McConnell, Norquist. And look at the clown car of 2012 candidates they cycled through. 

To make matters worse, Obama turned out to be an exceptional President. 

It's the perfect storm for republicans. 

They have to play all of the cards in desperate hope for redemption. 

Re-energizing racism, empowering their resident racists, is merely one of them. 

The extinction is of course unavoidable at this point, and something new and better will rise from the ashes. Over time. 

During that transition time however the racist pot will be stirred daily by their media.


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly you can't claim to be the product of any education system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were so smart you wouldn't call us a democracy.... Nope I will say your just shy of complete retard.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAKG-kbKeIo&feature=player_detailpage]Never Go Full Retard - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Re your tag line......
> 
> The NRA is working hard recruiting people who follow easy, like you, towards the goal of selling enough guns so that every neighborhood can achieve the murder rate of today's Detroit ghettos. It's a stretch goal, but doable.
Click to expand...


You mean where gun laws are toughest?


----------



## PMZ

thanatos144 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were so smart you wouldn't call us a democracy.... Nope I will say your just shy of complete retard.
> 
> Never Go Full Retard - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re your tag line......
> 
> The NRA is working hard recruiting people who follow easy, like you, towards the goal of selling enough guns so that every neighborhood can achieve the murder rate of today's Detroit ghettos. It's a stretch goal, but doable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean where gun laws are toughest?
Click to expand...


No I mean where, in fact, nearly everyone is armed.


----------



## PMZ

thanatos144 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were so smart you wouldn't call us a democracy.... Nope I will say your just shy of complete retard.
> 
> Never Go Full Retard - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re your tag line......
> 
> The NRA is working hard recruiting people who follow easy, like you, towards the goal of selling enough guns so that every neighborhood can achieve the murder rate of today's Detroit ghettos. It's a stretch goal, but doable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean where gun laws are toughest?
Click to expand...


I think that it is revealing that you use a minion as your avatar.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re your tag line......
> 
> The NRA is working hard recruiting people who follow easy, like you, towards the goal of selling enough guns so that every neighborhood can achieve the murder rate of today's Detroit ghettos. It's a stretch goal, but doable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean where gun laws are toughest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I mean where, in fact, nearly everyone is armed.
Click to expand...


Cha-ching!  Keep racking up those posting moneys shill.


----------



## PMZ

I wish you were right,  but like most things in your life,  what you wish was true is not.  

I do this to return the favor of having  been born in a great country.  

Typically, attacks on our country have come from off shore and our military makes sure that our interests prevail.  

The last internal threat that we faced was from Joe McCarthy and that was pretty minor compared to your cult. 

People in your cult hate America with the same fervor,  and based on the same ignorance,  as our external enemies,  and for the same reason.  Thats what they've been taught.  

My contribution to the restoration of the American dream is pretty minor by any standards but >0.

I might as well be using my education and experience for good,  and this is the most important cause at the moment.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> I wish you were right,  but like most things in your life,  what you wish was true is not.
> 
> I do this to return the favor of having  been born in a great country.
> 
> Typically, attacks on our country have come from off shore and our military makes sure that our interests prevail.
> 
> The last internal threat that we faced was from Joe McCarthy and that was pretty minor compared to your cult.
> 
> People in your cult hate America with the same fervor,  and based on the same ignorance,  as our external enemies,  and for the same reason.  That&#8217;s what they've been taught.
> 
> My contribution to the restoration of the American dream is pretty minor by any standards but >0.
> 
> I might as well be using my education and experience for good,  and this is the most important cause at the moment.


My cult?  Please, tell me which cult that might be.  This aught to be good........ 
As for your take on America and who hates it and who doesn't........  Sure thing Thanatos......... uummmm PMS......


----------



## PMZ

I imagine the ex good folks of Jonestown said the same thing as they  downed the Kool Aid.  What cult?  I don't see no cult.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> I imagine the ex good folks of Jonestown said the same thing as they  downed the Kool Aid.  What cult?  I don't see no cult.



Dayamn, not only do you have projection down you're making great headway towards perfecting deflection also. 

When are you going to run for public office?  You have all the required qualifications........


----------



## PMZ

Not projection or deflection ,  description.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Not projection or deflection ,  description.



You must be getting really dizzy.


----------



## PMZ

My experience is that much of the US electorate can now be divided into two categories.  The Archie Bunkers who get opinion from Fox and or Rush/Beck and their like,  and those who obtain news from MSM. 

The Archies are interchangeable and indistinguishable. And largely republican.

Those who get news and form their own opinions are diverse.  

Got to go with my experience.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> My experience is that much of the US electorate can now be divided into two categories.  The Archie Bunkers who get opinion from Fox and or Rush/Beck and their like,  and those who obtain news from MSM.
> 
> The Archies are interchangeable and indistinguishable. And largely republican.
> 
> Those who get news and form their own opinions are diverse.
> 
> Got to go with my experience.



 Thank you Rachel Maddow for the insightful non partisan reiteration of the White House talking points.


----------



## PixieStix

PMZ said:


> My experience is that much of the US electorate can now be divided into two categories.  The Archie Bunkers who get opinion from Fox and or Rush/Beck and their like,  and those who obtain news from MSM.
> 
> The Archies are interchangeable and indistinguishable. And largely republican.
> 
> Those who get news and form their own opinions are diverse.
> 
> Got to go with my experience.



Polly wanna cracker?


----------



## PMZ

No,  thank you Glenn Beck for your rational defense of issuing opinions vs reporting news.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> No,  thank you Glenn Beck for your rational defense of issuing opinions vs reporting news.



 No, no,no... thank you George Soros for pretending that news is only the stuff you agree with.


----------



## PMZ

I have what it takes to form my own opinions once I've learned the facts from the news.  That's why I can defend my positions.  From years of experience debating with conservatives I know that they are nothing without canned opinions from others. They fold like cheap blankets.  Why do you suppose Rush and Beck talk to mostly themselves on their programs?  It's pretty easy to get away with half of any story.


----------



## PMZ

It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions. 

Other than that he's largely unknown.


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions.
> 
> Other than that he's largely unknown.



You truly do have a disturbing obsession with Rush...


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> My experience is that much of the US electorate can now be divided into two categories.  The Archie Bunkers who get opinion from Fox and or Rush/Beck and their like,  and those who obtain news from MSM.
> 
> The Archies are interchangeable and indistinguishable. And largely republican.
> 
> Those who get news and form their own opinions are diverse.
> 
> Got to go with my experience.



I see you love self justification via stereotypical generalizing also.  Yup, definitely politician material........


----------



## PMZ

thanatos144 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions.
> 
> Other than that he's largely unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do have a disturbing obsession with Rush...
Click to expand...


I can't imagine anyone concerned about America who doesn't.  He makes his living dragging the country down. A terrorist who uses words,  not bombs.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience is that much of the US electorate can now be divided into two categories.  The Archie Bunkers who get opinion from Fox and or Rush/Beck and their like,  and those who obtain news from MSM.
> 
> The Archies are interchangeable and indistinguishable. And largely republican.
> 
> Those who get news and form their own opinions are diverse.
> 
> Got to go with my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you love self justification via stereotypical generalizing also.  Yup, definitely politician material........
Click to expand...


Anyone who loves or hates their country is a politician. Only the completely apathetic aren't.


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions.
> 
> Other than that he's largely unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do have a disturbing obsession with Rush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anyone concerned about America who doesn't.  He makes his living dragging the country down. A terrorist who uses words,  not bombs.
Click to expand...


Lol we are talking about rush not Obama


----------



## PMZ

Were you in this country in 2009?


----------



## thanatos144

PMZ said:


> Were you in this country in 2009?



Boy i have been here a long time


----------



## PMZ

Simple exercise.  What was the trajectory of the country from 2001 to 2009, compared to from 2009 to now.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> Were you in this country in 2009?



 Are you in this country now?


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience is that much of the US electorate can now be divided into two categories.  The Archie Bunkers who get opinion from Fox and or Rush/Beck and their like,  and those who obtain news from MSM.
> 
> The Archies are interchangeable and indistinguishable. And largely republican.
> 
> Those who get news and form their own opinions are diverse.
> 
> Got to go with my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you love self justification via stereotypical generalizing also.  Yup, definitely politician material........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who loves or hates their country is a politician. Only the completely apathetic aren't.
Click to expand...


There are the apathetic, there are the rabidly fanatical, the blindly partisan (yup, in all political parties), the personal paradigm justifiers (can be included in the latter two categories) and then there are the rest of us who see though the BS rhetoric and spin on all sides.  We're called rational, independent thinkers and we tend to run the gamut between Blue Dogs and RINOs though we also hold some positions that could be considered far left and/or far right by the partisan/rabid critters.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions.
> 
> Other than that he's largely unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly do have a disturbing obsession with Rush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anyone concerned about America who doesn't.  He makes his living dragging the country down. A terrorist who uses words,  not bombs.
Click to expand...


 A "terrorist" who uses words as opposed to bombs is not a terrorist. You're hyperventilating over a radio guy. Perhaps you should breath into a paper bag and watch a Sean Penn movie.


----------



## PMZ

I think that others can decide on the wisdom of your words for themselves.  

Hitler used only words to terrorize and conquer Germany pre WWII.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> I think that others can decide on the wisdom of your words for themselves.
> 
> Hitler used only words to terrorize and conquer Germany pre WWII.



 Oh Jesus, Hitler and Rush being compared to each other.  Would you like some warm milk and a good burp or do you just want to go to sleep now and teeth on an old copy of Mother Jones? Seriously, you really need to rest.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you love self justification via stereotypical generalizing also.  Yup, definitely politician material........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who loves or hates their country is a politician. Only the completely apathetic aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are the apathetic, there are the rabidly fanatical, the blindly partisan (yup, in all political parties), the personal paradigm justifiers (can be included in the latter two categories) and then there are the rest of us who see though the BS rhetoric and spin on all sides.  We're called rational, independent thinkers and we tend to run the gamut between Blue Dogs and RINOs though we also hold some positions that could be considered far left and/or far right by the partisan/rabid critters.
Click to expand...


I've seen nothing from you that would be described by anyone as rational, independent thinking. 

You are committed to extreme conservatism as defined by the propagandists on Fox News Opinions R us.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions.
> 
> Other than that he's largely unknown.



 Yes, Soros is largely unknown. So are the Kock brothers. What's your point?


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> I think that others can decide on the wisdom of your words for themselves.
> 
> Hitler used only words to terrorize and conquer Germany pre WWII.



Trying to compare me with Hitler shows complete desperation.  Looks like you are starting to see you're a blind partisan hack and have hit the first stage, denial, which leads to lashing out as seen in your Hitler quip.  Eventually you'll come to realize the lies and machinations propagated by the political parties and absorbed by the weak minded such as yourself.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who loves or hates their country is a politician. Only the completely apathetic aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are the apathetic, there are the rabidly fanatical, the blindly partisan (yup, in all political parties), the personal paradigm justifiers (can be included in the latter two categories) and then there are the rest of us who see though the BS rhetoric and spin on all sides.  We're called rational, independent thinkers and we tend to run the gamut between Blue Dogs and RINOs though we also hold some positions that could be considered far left and/or far right by the partisan/rabid critters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen nothing from you that would be described by anyone as rational, independent thinking.
> 
> You are committed to extreme conservatism as defined by the propagandists on Fox News Opinions R us.
Click to expand...


Yup, lashing out in ignorance.  Keep it up Sparky, you may be on the road to recovery.


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that others can decide on the wisdom of your words for themselves.
> 
> Hitler used only words to terrorize and conquer Germany pre WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus, Hitler and Rush being compared to each other.  Would you like some warm milk and a good burp or do you just want to go to sleep now and teeth on an old copy of Mother Jones? Seriously, you really need to rest.
Click to expand...


Rush is nothing but a lazy Hitler. He uses the hatred that he preaches to merely get rich. He is not willing to take on any responsibility for anything. Hitler took on the responsibility for changing the word by preaching hate to accommodate his deranged ego.

Americans before Rush were proud to be Americans.


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions.
> 
> Other than that he's largely unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Soros is largely unknown. So are the Kock brothers. What's your point?
Click to expand...


My point is the Koch Bros are very well known to anybody who follows American politics.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are the apathetic, there are the rabidly fanatical, the blindly partisan (yup, in all political parties), the personal paradigm justifiers (can be included in the latter two categories) and then there are the rest of us who see though the BS rhetoric and spin on all sides.  We're called rational, independent thinkers and we tend to run the gamut between Blue Dogs and RINOs though we also hold some positions that could be considered far left and/or far right by the partisan/rabid critters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen nothing from you that would be described by anyone as rational, independent thinking.
> 
> You are committed to extreme conservatism as defined by the propagandists on Fox News Opinions R us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, lashing out in ignorance.  Keep it up Sparky, you may be on the road to recovery.
Click to expand...


Are you unable, or merely unwilling, to make a cogent statement?


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that others can decide on the wisdom of your words for themselves.
> 
> Hitler used only words to terrorize and conquer Germany pre WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to compare me with Hitler shows complete desperation.  Looks like you are starting to see you're a blind partisan hack and have hit the first stage, denial, which leads to lashing out as seen in your Hitler quip.  Eventually you'll come to realize the lies and machinations propagated by the political parties and absorbed by the weak minded such as yourself.
Click to expand...


Unless you are Rush, I didn't compare you to Hitler.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that others can decide on the wisdom of your words for themselves.
> 
> Hitler used only words to terrorize and conquer Germany pre WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to compare me with Hitler shows complete desperation.  Looks like you are starting to see you're a blind partisan hack and have hit the first stage, denial, which leads to lashing out as seen in your Hitler quip.  Eventually you'll come to realize the lies and machinations propagated by the political parties and absorbed by the weak minded such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you are Rush, I didn't compare you to Hitler.
Click to expand...


In this instance mea culpa, thought you were responding to me but considering you're comparing Rush, or any other conservative talking head say's volumes more about you just as the a wingnut calling Maddow or any other liberal talking head a socialist or communist says about them.
None of it says unbiased, rational intelligence.  Proving you are in line with the ranks of the willfully blind so keep posting, your every word proves my point.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen nothing from you that would be described by anyone as rational, independent thinking.
> 
> You are committed to extreme conservatism as defined by the propagandists on Fox News Opinions R us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, lashing out in ignorance.  Keep it up Sparky, you may be on the road to recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you unable, or merely unwilling, to make a cogent statement?
Click to expand...


Again with the deflection.  By the way I'm amazed you even grasp the concept of cognition let alone use it correctly in a sentence.  You get a gold star!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the only time George Soro's name gets mentioned in any news it's from conservatives who have paid Rush over a billion dollars for their opinions.
> 
> Other than that he's largely unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Soros is largely unknown. So are the Kock brothers. What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is the Koch Bros are very well known to anybody who follows American politics.
Click to expand...


So is George Soros.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that others can decide on the wisdom of your words for themselves.
> 
> Hitler used only words to terrorize and conquer Germany pre WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus, Hitler and Rush being compared to each other.  Would you like some warm milk and a good burp or do you just want to go to sleep now and teeth on an old copy of Mother Jones? Seriously, you really need to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush is nothing but a lazy Hitler. He uses the hatred that he preaches to merely get rich. He is not willing to take on any responsibility for anything. Hitler took on the responsibility for changing the word by preaching hate to accommodate his deranged ego.
> 
> Americans before Rush were proud to be Americans.
Click to expand...


 So Rush is worse than Hitler because at least Hitler took responsibility for changing the world. It's official. You sir, are a whackadoodle.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, lashing out in ignorance.  Keep it up Sparky, you may be on the road to recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you unable, or merely unwilling, to make a cogent statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the deflection.  By the way I'm amazed you even grasp the concept of cognition let alone use it correctly in a sentence.  You get a gold star!
Click to expand...


Again, not deflection, description.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you unable, or merely unwilling, to make a cogent statement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the deflection.  By the way I'm amazed you even grasp the concept of cognition let alone use it correctly in a sentence.  You get a gold star!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not deflection, description.
Click to expand...


PMZ's pms adversely affects its ability to cogitate.

Clearly.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you unable, or merely unwilling, to make a cogent statement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the deflection.  By the way I'm amazed you even grasp the concept of cognition let alone use it correctly in a sentence.  You get a gold star!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not deflection, description.
Click to expand...


You keep telling yourself that Sparky.......


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus, Hitler and Rush being compared to each other.  Would you like some warm milk and a good burp or do you just want to go to sleep now and teeth on an old copy of Mother Jones? Seriously, you really need to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is nothing but a lazy Hitler. He uses the hatred that he preaches to merely get rich. He is not willing to take on any responsibility for anything. Hitler took on the responsibility for changing the word by preaching hate to accommodate his deranged ego.
> 
> Americans before Rush were proud to be Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rush is worse than Hitler because at least Hitler took responsibility for changing the world. It's official. You sir, are a whackadoodle.
Click to expand...


I didn't say he was worse, I said that he was lazier. He's never taken responsibility for anything. He just talks.

I hope that the day never comes when extreme media conservatives believe that I am the same as them. Whatever word that you want to use that differentiates my thinking from yours is welcome.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the deflection.  By the way I'm amazed you even grasp the concept of cognition let alone use it correctly in a sentence.  You get a gold star!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not deflection, description.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that Sparky.......
Click to expand...


I don't need to tell me. I already know it. It's others that I post to.

Do you really post to yourself????


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not deflection, description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that Sparky.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to tell me. I already know it. It's others that I post to.
> 
> Do you really post to yourself????
Click to expand...


You may post to others, Sparks, but you persuade no one.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the deflection.  By the way I'm amazed you even grasp the concept of cognition let alone use it correctly in a sentence.  You get a gold star!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not deflection, description.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PMZ's pms adversely affects its ability to cogitate.
> 
> Clearly.
Click to expand...


The day that I let those unable to form their own opinions teach me anything about cognition, hell will freeze and pigs will fly.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not deflection, description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that Sparky.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't need to tell me. I already know it. It's others that I post to.*
> 
> Do you really post to yourself????
Click to expand...


Only in your imagination Sparky, only in your imagination...... 

Boy are you a tool.   Here's your new avatar:






Fit's you to a T!


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that Sparky.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to tell me. I already know it. It's others that I post to.
> 
> Do you really post to yourself????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may post to others, Sparks, but you persuade no one.
Click to expand...


You speak only for you numbnuts. Persuasion is another word for teaching, and you have demonstrated the inability to learn. Persuading you is not possible. Leading you by the nose though is quite easy for those who tell you that what you want to be true is.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that Sparky.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't need to tell me. I already know it. It's others that I post to.*
> 
> Do you really post to yourself????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your imagination Sparky, only in your imagination......
> 
> Boy are you a tool.   Here's your new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit's you to a T!
Click to expand...


I see by your avatar that you see them to be another version of what you want to be true. I'm perfectly OK with being me. 

In fact the choices of avatars by the cognitively disadvantaged here are quite revealing of the mess inside of their heads.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not deflection, description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ's pms adversely affects its ability to cogitate.
> 
> Clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The day that I let those unable to form their own opinions teach me anything about cognition, hell will freeze and pigs will fly.
Click to expand...


PMS, dear lass:  You aren't even bright enough to realize that your own "opinions" are imposed on you.

You lack any hint of the ability to formulate your own opinions.

Hell is safe from freezing and only a pig on board a plane is likely to fly.

You remain a dullwitted nincompoop.


----------



## Ernie S.

PMZ said:


> I wish you were right,  but like most things in your life,  what you wish was true is not.
> 
> I do this to return the favor of having  been born in a great country.
> 
> Typically, attacks on our country have come from off shore and our military makes sure that our interests prevail.
> 
> The last internal threat that we faced was from Joe McCarthy and that was pretty minor compared to your cult.
> 
> People in your cult hate America with the same fervor,  and based on the same ignorance,  as our external enemies,  and for the same reason.  Thats what they've been taught.
> 
> My contribution to the restoration of the American dream is pretty minor by any standards but >0.
> 
> I might as well be using my education and experience for good,  and this is the most important cause at the moment.


Your contribution to intelligent debate is pretty minor. That's for sure.


----------



## Ernie S.

PMZ said:


> I have what it takes to form my own opinions once I've learned the facts from the news.  That's why I can defend my positions.  From years of experience debating with conservatives I know that they are nothing without canned opinions from others. They fold like cheap blankets.  Why do you suppose Rush and Beck talk to mostly themselves on their programs?  It's pretty easy to get away with half of any story.



I have what it takes to form my own opinions once I've received my daily talking points from Chris Mathews.

There! I fixed it for you.


----------



## PMZ

While sparring with the cognitively disadvantaged is fun, it doesn't suit my main purpose which is to promote independent thinking. 

Get facts from news sources, not opinion sources.

Accept the responsibility to research on your own. 

Uncover all sides of every issue. 

Think critically.

Don't let anyone think for you. 

Be objective. You're searching for truth, not what you want to be true. 

You are learning, not teaching. 

Don't give up until you are sure. 

Support the truth.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ's pms adversely affects its ability to cogitate.
> 
> Clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day that I let those unable to form their own opinions teach me anything about cognition, hell will freeze and pigs will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PMS, dear lass:  You aren't even bright enough to realize that your own "opinions" are imposed on you.
> 
> You lack any hint of the ability to formulate your own opinions.
> 
> Hell is safe from freezing and only a pig on board a plane is likely to fly.
> 
> You remain a dullwitted nincompoop.
Click to expand...


In other words, I'm not like you. Thank God!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day that I let those unable to form their own opinions teach me anything about cognition, hell will freeze and pigs will fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMS, dear lass:  You aren't even bright enough to realize that your own "opinions" are imposed on you.
> 
> You lack any hint of the ability to formulate your own opinions.
> 
> Hell is safe from freezing and only a pig on board a plane is likely to fly.
> 
> You remain a dullwitted nincompoop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, I'm not like you. Thank God!
Click to expand...


That's right.  You aren't like me.  *I* can -- and do -- formulate my OWN opinions, you dimwit.

You cannot -- and do not.


----------



## PMZ

Ernie S. said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were right,  but like most things in your life,  what you wish was true is not.
> 
> I do this to return the favor of having  been born in a great country.
> 
> Typically, attacks on our country have come from off shore and our military makes sure that our interests prevail.
> 
> The last internal threat that we faced was from Joe McCarthy and that was pretty minor compared to your cult.
> 
> People in your cult hate America with the same fervor,  and based on the same ignorance,  as our external enemies,  and for the same reason.  Thats what they've been taught.
> 
> My contribution to the restoration of the American dream is pretty minor by any standards but >0.
> 
> I might as well be using my education and experience for good,  and this is the most important cause at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to intelligent debate is pretty minor. That's for sure.
Click to expand...


What do you know about intelligent debate?


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't need to tell me. I already know it. It's others that I post to.*
> 
> Do you really post to yourself????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your imagination Sparky, only in your imagination......
> 
> Boy are you a tool.   Here's your new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit's you to a T!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see by your avatar that you see them to be another version of what you want to be true. I'm perfectly OK with being me.
> 
> In fact the choices of avatars by the cognitively disadvantaged here are quite revealing of the mess inside of their heads.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with you being okay with being you, I'm sure Charles Manson felt the same......... (To use analogies you revel in.)
As for the mess inside one's head....  I see you haven't done a self examination since childhood, that's painfully obvious.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were right,  but like most things in your life,  what you wish was true is not.
> 
> I do this to return the favor of having  been born in a great country.
> 
> Typically, attacks on our country have come from off shore and our military makes sure that our interests prevail.
> 
> The last internal threat that we faced was from Joe McCarthy and that was pretty minor compared to your cult.
> 
> People in your cult hate America with the same fervor,  and based on the same ignorance,  as our external enemies,  and for the same reason.  Thats what they've been taught.
> 
> My contribution to the restoration of the American dream is pretty minor by any standards but >0.
> 
> I might as well be using my education and experience for good,  and this is the most important cause at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to intelligent debate is pretty minor. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about intelligent debate?
Click to expand...


Obviously much more than you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMS is like that girl in college who once tried to offer me a little put-down.  When asked for a match (for the candles on a celebration meal in the cafeteria), she said, "your ass and my face!"

It still took her about ten seconds to realize that she had fucked up even that EASY one.


----------



## PMZ

Ernie S. said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have what it takes to form my own opinions once I've learned the facts from the news.  That's why I can defend my positions.  From years of experience debating with conservatives I know that they are nothing without canned opinions from others. They fold like cheap blankets.  Why do you suppose Rush and Beck talk to mostly themselves on their programs?  It's pretty easy to get away with half of any story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have what it takes to form my own opinions once I've received my daily talking points from Chris Mathews.
> 
> There! I fixed it for you.
Click to expand...


I don't look for opinions. I look for objective factual news. The kind that you have been instructed to avoid in favor of opinions that what you want to be true is, in fact, true.

My way is harder and requires education and thinking, but I have the education and can do the thinking.

How about you?


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMS is like that girl in college who once tried to offer me a little put-down.  When asked for a match (for the candles on a celebration meal in the cafeteria), she said, "your ass and my face!"
> 
> It still took her about ten seconds to realize that she had fucked up even that EASY one.



Thank you for your contribution. I would say that it's about what was expected.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMS is like that girl in college who once tried to offer me a little put-down.  When asked for a match (for the candles on a celebration meal in the cafeteria), she said, "your ass and my face!"
> 
> It still took her about ten seconds to realize that she had fucked up even that EASY one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your contribution. I would say that it's about what was expected.
Click to expand...


You are a whack job.

You're related to TderpM, aren't you, you stupid useless twat?


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMS, dear lass:  You aren't even bright enough to realize that your own "opinions" are imposed on you.
> 
> You lack any hint of the ability to formulate your own opinions.
> 
> Hell is safe from freezing and only a pig on board a plane is likely to fly.
> 
> You remain a dullwitted nincompoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I'm not like you. Thank God!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  You aren't like me.  *I* can -- and do -- formulate my OWN opinions, you dimwit.
> 
> You cannot -- and do not.
Click to expand...


God, you'd think that if that was true there'd be some evidence!


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your imagination Sparky, only in your imagination......
> 
> Boy are you a tool.   Here's your new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit's you to a T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see by your avatar that you see them to be another version of what you want to be true. I'm perfectly OK with being me.
> 
> In fact the choices of avatars by the cognitively disadvantaged here are quite revealing of the mess inside of their heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with you being okay with being you, I'm sure Charles Manson felt the same......... (To use analogies you revel in.)
> As for the mess inside one's head....  I see you haven't done a self examination since childhood, that's painfully obvious.
Click to expand...


I've been learning continuously since childhood. You, I'm afraid it's obvious, not so much.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMS is like that girl in college who once tried to offer me a little put-down.  When asked for a match (for the candles on a celebration meal in the cafeteria), she said, "your ass and my face!"
> 
> It still took her about ten seconds to realize that she had fucked up even that EASY one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your contribution. I would say that it's about what was expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a whack job.
> 
> You're related to TderpM, aren't you, you stupid useless twat?
Click to expand...


You've done as good a job as I've seen stating the highest principles of extreme media conservatism. Congratulations.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to intelligent debate is pretty minor. That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about intelligent debate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously much more than you.
Click to expand...


We're waiting for a demonstration of that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about intelligent debate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously much more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're waiting for a demonstration of that.
Click to expand...


"^ "We."


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your contribution. I would say that it's about what was expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a whack job.
> 
> You're related to TderpM, aren't you, you stupid useless twat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done as good a job as I've seen stating the highest principles of extreme media conservatism. Congratulations.
Click to expand...


Whereas YOU have demonstrated the intellectual bankruptcy of lolberals.  You are such a clusterfuck of fail, PMS, that you almost make TderpM seem passingly intelligent.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about intelligent debate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously much more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're waiting for a demonstration of that.
Click to expand...


Would that be the delusional "royal" we or are you the turd in some human's pocket?


----------



## PMZ

Those who think that Archie Bunker was a documentary seem to be drawn here like moths to a flame. That's OK. The fire illuminates the flaws in what they call thinking. Barnum said that there's a sucker born every minute. That may have been accurate in his day but now it's down to seconds. 

They're all in a line waiting for today's opinions from Fox and Rush. They have no ability to discern the damage that he intends for America so they soldier on trunk to tail like good elephants.

They are lost. You are not. Think. Think. Think. For yourself. And America will get by this.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Those who think that Archie Bunker was a documentary seem to be drawn here like moths to a flame. That's OK. The fire illuminates the flaws in what they call thinking. Barnum said that there's a sucker born every minute. That may have been accurate in his day but now it's down to seconds.
> 
> They're all in a line waiting for today's opinions from Fox and Rush. They have no ability to discern the damage that he intends for America so they soldier on trunk to tail like good elephants.
> 
> They are lost. You are not. Think. Think. Think. For yourself. And America will get by this.



Spin baby, spin!!!!


----------



## PMZ

They think that a scary face as an avatar makes them powerful. So have primative tribes forever. They are no scarier than shamans were a thousand years ago, and no smarter either. Let them play their role. This is 2013. They are done.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think that Archie Bunker was a documentary seem to be drawn here like moths to a flame. That's OK. The fire illuminates the flaws in what they call thinking. Barnum said that there's a sucker born every minute. That may have been accurate in his day but now it's down to seconds.
> 
> They're all in a line waiting for today's opinions from Fox and Rush. They have no ability to discern the damage that he intends for America so they soldier on trunk to tail like good elephants.
> 
> They are lost. You are not. Think. Think. Think. For yourself. And America will get by this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin baby, spin!!!!
Click to expand...


Don't pretend that you are relevant.


----------



## Ringel05

Ya know PMS, the real danger is not only from the blind followers of Lush Limpjaw but those like you who blindly agree with the likes of Rachel Madcow.  It's the extremes on either side that have done the most damage to this country and yes, based on what I've seen you post, you're one of the extremists.  Ain't it nice to know that you're just as bad as they are?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is nothing but a lazy Hitler. He uses the hatred that he preaches to merely get rich. He is not willing to take on any responsibility for anything. Hitler took on the responsibility for changing the word by preaching hate to accommodate his deranged ego.
> 
> Americans before Rush were proud to be Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Rush is worse than Hitler because at least Hitler took responsibility for changing the world. It's official. You sir, are a whackadoodle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was worse, I said that he was lazier. He's never taken responsibility for anything. He just talks.
> 
> I hope that the day never comes when extreme media conservatives believe that I am the same as them. Whatever word that you want to use that differentiates my thinking from yours is welcome.
Click to expand...


 ROFLMAO!!!! Rush is a lazy Hitler? Uhmmm... you're a stupid Hitler.  What is a lazy Hitler anyway? Somebody who just invades France? I"m still not thoroughly convinced that you aren't a republican trying to do a parody of a liberal. At least I hope for your sake that's the case. You big ol' silly Hitler you.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ's pms adversely affects its ability to cogitate.
> 
> Clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day that I let those unable to form their own opinions teach me anything about cognition, hell will freeze and pigs will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PMS, dear lass:  You aren't even bright enough to realize that your own "opinions" are imposed on you.
> 
> You lack any hint of the ability to formulate your own opinions.
> 
> Hell is safe from freezing and only a pig on board a plane is likely to fly.
> 
> You remain a dullwitted nincompoop.
Click to expand...


'' You aren't even bright enough to realize that your own "opinions" are imposed on you.''

This says loads about you.  You don't even recognize the existence of independent thinking. That you are,  I assume,  a product of the American education system demonstrates our biggest failure.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know PMS, the real danger is not only from the blind followers of Lush Limpjaw but those like you who blindly agree with the likes of Rachel Madcow.  It's the extremes on either side that have done the most damage to this country and yes, based on what I've seen you post, you're one of the extremists.  Ain't it nice to know that you're just as bad as they are?



I get my news from MSM. I get my opinions from my analysis of those facts.  You can't even imagine people like me but there are more of me than you.  Thats why republicans are in line for extinction.


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Rush is worse than Hitler because at least Hitler took responsibility for changing the world. It's official. You sir, are a whackadoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was worse, I said that he was lazier. He's never taken responsibility for anything. He just talks.
> 
> I hope that the day never comes when extreme media conservatives believe that I am the same as them. Whatever word that you want to use that differentiates my thinking from yours is welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!! Rush is a lazy Hitler? Uhmmm... you're a stupid Hitler.  What is a lazy Hitler anyway? Somebody who just invades France? I"m still not thoroughly convinced that you aren't a republican trying to do a parody of a liberal. At least I hope for your sake that's the case. You big ol' silly Hitler you.
Click to expand...


The analogy between rabid Rush and Hitler has been explained to you and apparently was over your head as is so much of life.  No wonder you need Fox to form an opinion.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know PMS, the real danger is not only from the blind followers of Lush Limpjaw but those like you who blindly agree with the likes of Rachel Madcow.  It's the extremes on either side that have done the most damage to this country and yes, based on what I've seen you post, you're one of the extremists.  Ain't it nice to know that you're just as bad as they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from MSM. I get my opinions from my analysis of those facts.  You can't even imagine people like me but there are more of me than you.  Thats why republicans are in line for extinction.
Click to expand...


Still being ignorantly clueless eh Sparky.  But then again ya have to, anyone who disagrees with you in an way shape or form is a wingnut and Republican.  How transparent.


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know PMS, the real danger is not only from the blind followers of Lush Limpjaw but those like you who blindly agree with the likes of Rachel Madcow.  It's the extremes on either side that have done the most damage to this country and yes, based on what I've seen you post, you're one of the extremists.  Ain't it nice to know that you're just as bad as they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from MSM. I get my opinions from my analysis of those facts.  You can't even imagine people like me but there are more of me than you.  Thats why republicans are in line for extinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still being ignorantly clueless eh Sparky.  But then again ya have to, anyone who disagrees with you in an way shape or form is a wingnut and Republican.  How transparent.
Click to expand...


Look at your avatar. That's the way this world sees you. And it appears to be an accurate portrayal.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from MSM. I get my opinions from my analysis of those facts.  You can't even imagine people like me but there are more of me than you.  That&#8217;s why republicans are in line for extinction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still being ignorantly clueless eh Sparky.  But then again ya have to, anyone who disagrees with you in an way shape or form is a wingnut and Republican.  How transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your avatar. That's the way this world sees you. And it appears to be an accurate portrayal.
Click to expand...


Only you and the few ultra-partisans here who think like you.  That's a good thing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know PMS, the real danger is not only from the blind followers of Lush Limpjaw but those like you who blindly agree with the likes of Rachel Madcow.  It's the extremes on either side that have done the most damage to this country and yes, based on what I've seen you post, you're one of the extremists.  Ain't it nice to know that you're just as bad as they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from MSM. I get my opinions from my analysis of those facts.  You can't even imagine people like me but there are more of me than you.  Thats why republicans are in line for extinction.
Click to expand...


You get your opinions from the "facts" presented by MSM?

Bullshit.

You get your opinions imposed on you by shit holes like MSLSD.

They present their distortions, which morons like you call "facts."  And they "analyze" their distortions with enough spin to make a high energy particle accelerator.  You dutifully lap up that spun "analysis."


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know PMS, the real danger is not only from the blind followers of Lush Limpjaw but those like you who blindly agree with the likes of Rachel Madcow.  It's the extremes on either side that have done the most damage to this country and yes, based on what I've seen you post, you're one of the extremists.  Ain't it nice to know that you're just as bad as they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from MSM. I get my opinions from my analysis of those facts.  You can't even imagine people like me but there are more of me than you.  Thats why republicans are in line for extinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get your opinions from the "facts" presented by MSM?
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You get your opinions imposed on you by shit holes like MSLSD.
> 
> They present their distortions, which morons like you call "facts."  And they "analyze" their distortions with enough spin to make a high energy particle accelerator.  You dutifully lap up that spun "analysis."
Click to expand...


I don't know who "MSLSD" is. I get my facts from newspapers, ABC and PBS mostly. They report news. They don't digest it and spin opinions. I can do that and in the process understand how to defend my conclusions.

It's obvious that wing nuts are quite unable to defend Fox's opinions. 

Fox is the propaganda wing for the republican party. That's the only consideration that they invest in deciding how to spin. They are running out of susceptible audiance candidates though and that's the reason for the immanent extinction of the GOP and subsequent rebirth into something useful. 

It will all work out and the period that we're leaving behind will forever be known as America's dark ages. You'll be able to brag to your grandchildren how you did your share in bringing about that darkness.


----------



## PixieStix

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from MSM. I get my opinions from my analysis of those facts.  You can't even imagine people like me but there are more of me than you.  Thats why republicans are in line for extinction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get your opinions from the "facts" presented by MSM?
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You get your opinions imposed on you by shit holes like MSLSD.
> 
> They present their distortions, which morons like you call "facts."  And they "analyze" their distortions with enough spin to make a high energy particle accelerator.  You dutifully lap up that spun "analysis."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who "MSLSD" is. I get my facts from newspapers, ABC and PBS mostly. They report news. They don't digest it and spin opinions. I can do that and in the process understand how to defend my conclusions.
> 
> It's obvious that wing nuts are quite unable to defend Fox's opinions.
> 
> Fox is the propaganda wing for the republican party. That's the only consideration that they invest in deciding how to spin. They are running out of susceptible audiance candidates though and that's the reason for the immanent extinction of the GOP and subsequent rebirth into something useful.
> 
> It will all work out and the period that we're leaving behind will forever be known as America's dark ages. You'll be able to brag to your grandchildren how you did your share in bringing about that darkness.
Click to expand...


The problem we see here, is that you are using the typical parroting of those media outlets that you have mentioned. Same old song. Name calling, like fox news being a propaganda wing for the republican party, and yet you do not see that PBS is a left wing moonbats dream??

You are being just a tad bit hypocritical  Plus you are talking down to everyone as if you are the enlightened one. Puleeze


----------



## PMZ

Modern Republicans have taught and demonstrated to mainstream America quite a few things. 

1. They don't have any idea what it takes to be President of the USA.

2. They have no idea how to function in Congress.

3. Their main remaining platform plank is to avoid progress at all costs. Never, never, never solve a problem. Avoid solutions at all cost.

4. The biggest contribution of the founding fathers was to design a plutocracy of wealthy, white, educated, Christian men ruling the rest. We should return to that despite the objections of we, the people.

5. Fossil fuels rule. God will provide more when the first batch runs out. Dumping the carbon dioxide that their formation millions of years ago removed from the atmosphere, back into the atmosphere, this time will not change the climate that we've built civilization around. 

6. Straight from gun manufacturers......when everybody is armed as in present day Detroit ghettos, there will be peace in the valley.

7. The enemies of America are most of its citizens. Union members, races other than white, religions other than Christian, immigrants, non English speakers, liberals, non-republicans, main stream media audiences, the educated, everybody in government, workers, teachers, the energy industry other than big oil, environmentalists, gays, those that don't support the one rule of business "make more money regardless of the cost to others", Wikipedia users, all of those who get government support like the elderly, the handicapped and veterans, plus many more suspected non republicans.

Then they wonder why they are unelectable. Go figure.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> Modern Republicans have taught and demonstrated to mainstream America quite a few things.
> 
> 1. They don't have any idea what it takes to be President of the USA.
> 
> 2. They have no idea how to function in Congress.
> 
> 3. Their main remaining platform plank is to avoid progress at all costs. Never, never, never solve a problem. Avoid solutions at all cost.
> 
> 4. The biggest contribution of the founding fathers was to design a plutocracy of wealthy, white, educated, Christian men ruling the rest. We should return to that despite the objections of we, the people.
> 
> 5. Fossil fuels rule. God will provide more when the first batch runs out. Dumping the carbon dioxide that their formation millions of years ago removed from the atmosphere, back into the atmosphere, this time will not change the climate that we've built civilization around.
> 
> 6. Straight from gun manufacturers......when everybody is armed as in present day Detroit ghettos, there will be peace in the valley.
> 
> 7. The enemies of America are most of its citizens. Union members, races other than white, religions other than Christian, immigrants, non English speakers, liberals, non-republicans, main stream media audiences, the educated, everybody in government, workers, teachers, the energy industry other than big oil, environmentalists, gays, those that don't support the one rule of business "make more money regardless of the cost to others", Wikipedia users, all of those who get government support like the elderly, the handicapped and veterans, plus many more suspected non republicans.
> 
> Then they wonder why they are unelectable. Go figure.



^ PMS just demonstrated that it can have a variety of opinions, it is unable to factually support the trite nonsense it offers AS opinions, its opinions are vapid and that it is really very weak in the realm of "debate" or even "discussion."


----------



## PMZ

PixieStix said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get your opinions from the "facts" presented by MSM?
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> You get your opinions imposed on you by shit holes like MSLSD.
> 
> They present their distortions, which morons like you call "facts."  And they "analyze" their distortions with enough spin to make a high energy particle accelerator.  You dutifully lap up that spun "analysis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who "MSLSD" is. I get my facts from newspapers, ABC and PBS mostly. They report news. They don't digest it and spin opinions. I can do that and in the process understand how to defend my conclusions.
> 
> It's obvious that wing nuts are quite unable to defend Fox's opinions.
> 
> Fox is the propaganda wing for the republican party. That's the only consideration that they invest in deciding how to spin. They are running out of susceptible audiance candidates though and that's the reason for the immanent extinction of the GOP and subsequent rebirth into something useful.
> 
> It will all work out and the period that we're leaving behind will forever be known as America's dark ages. You'll be able to brag to your grandchildren how you did your share in bringing about that darkness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem we see here, is that you are using the typical parroting of those media outlets that you have mentioned. Same old song. Name calling, like fox news being a propaganda wing for the republican party, and yet you do not see that PBS is a left wing moonbats dream??
> 
> You are being just a tad bit hypocritical  Plus you are talking down to everyone as if you are the enlightened one. Puleeze
Click to expand...


What I'm being a tad bit of is honest. Those that honesty and reality find lacking often label that "hypocracy" because they imagine that everybody is like them. 

It's an age old problem. 

Those who can't defend themselves from manipulation, excuse their behavior by thinking, oh, nobody can. Those that claim that they can and have must be lying. 

Excuse me, but no. The majority of the US electorate has avoided manipulation by those who make a living selling opinions as facts. That's the wonder of democracy. The majority is growing too. That's why the GOP is an artifact of the past. They counted on marketing and completely neglected their purpose and product. Governance. 

What you wish was true simply is not.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was worse, I said that he was lazier. He's never taken responsibility for anything. He just talks.
> 
> I hope that the day never comes when extreme media conservatives believe that I am the same as them. Whatever word that you want to use that differentiates my thinking from yours is welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!! Rush is a lazy Hitler? Uhmmm... you're a stupid Hitler.  What is a lazy Hitler anyway? Somebody who just invades France? I"m still not thoroughly convinced that you aren't a republican trying to do a parody of a liberal. At least I hope for your sake that's the case. You big ol' silly Hitler you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The analogy between rabid Rush and Hitler has been explained to you and apparently was over your head as is so much of life.  No wonder you need Fox to form an opinion.
Click to expand...


 Sorry, I didn't mean to act like Hitler.


----------



## thanatos144

Godwins law


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Republicans have taught and demonstrated to mainstream America quite a few things.
> 
> 1. They don't have any idea what it takes to be President of the USA.
> 
> 2. They have no idea how to function in Congress.
> 
> 3. Their main remaining platform plank is to avoid progress at all costs. Never, never, never solve a problem. Avoid solutions at all cost.
> 
> 4. The biggest contribution of the founding fathers was to design a plutocracy of wealthy, white, educated, Christian men ruling the rest. We should return to that despite the objections of we, the people.
> 
> 5. Fossil fuels rule. God will provide more when the first batch runs out. Dumping the carbon dioxide that their formation millions of years ago removed from the atmosphere, back into the atmosphere, this time will not change the climate that we've built civilization around.
> 
> 6. Straight from gun manufacturers......when everybody is armed as in present day Detroit ghettos, there will be peace in the valley.
> 
> 7. The enemies of America are most of its citizens. Union members, races other than white, religions other than Christian, immigrants, non English speakers, liberals, non-republicans, main stream media audiences, the educated, everybody in government, workers, teachers, the energy industry other than big oil, environmentalists, gays, those that don't support the one rule of business "make more money regardless of the cost to others", Wikipedia users, all of those who get government support like the elderly, the handicapped and veterans, plus many more suspected non republicans.
> 
> Then they wonder why they are unelectable. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ PMS just demonstrated that it can have a variety of opinions, it is unable to factually support the trite nonsense it offers AS opinions, its opinions are vapid and that it is really very weak in the realm of "debate" or even "discussion."
Click to expand...


Pick one that you think is particularly untrue.


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!! Rush is a lazy Hitler? Uhmmm... you're a stupid Hitler.  What is a lazy Hitler anyway? Somebody who just invades France? I"m still not thoroughly convinced that you aren't a republican trying to do a parody of a liberal. At least I hope for your sake that's the case. You big ol' silly Hitler you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The analogy between rabid Rush and Hitler has been explained to you and apparently was over your head as is so much of life.  No wonder you need Fox to form an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to act like Hitler.
Click to expand...


I assumed that you were acting as yourself.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who "MSLSD" is. I get my facts from newspapers, ABC and PBS mostly. They report news. They don't digest it and spin opinions. I can do that and in the process understand how to defend my conclusions.
> 
> It's obvious that wing nuts are quite unable to defend Fox's opinions.
> 
> Fox is the propaganda wing for the republican party. That's the only consideration that they invest in deciding how to spin. They are running out of susceptible audiance candidates though and that's the reason for the immanent extinction of the GOP and subsequent rebirth into something useful.
> 
> It will all work out and the period that we're leaving behind will forever be known as America's dark ages. You'll be able to brag to your grandchildren how you did your share in bringing about that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem we see here, is that you are using the typical parroting of those media outlets that you have mentioned. Same old song. Name calling, like fox news being a propaganda wing for the republican party, and yet you do not see that PBS is a left wing moonbats dream??
> 
> You are being just a tad bit hypocritical  Plus you are talking down to everyone as if you are the enlightened one. Puleeze
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm being a tad bit of is honest. Those that honesty and reality find lacking often label that "hypocracy" because they imagine that everybody is like them.
> 
> It's an age old problem.
> 
> Those who can't defend themselves from manipulation, excuse their behavior by thinking, oh, nobody can. Those that claim that they can and have must be lying.
> 
> Excuse me, but no. The majority of the US electorate has avoided manipulation by those who make a living selling opinions as facts. That's the wonder of democracy. The majority is growing too. That's why the GOP is an artifact of the past. They counted on marketing and completely neglected their purpose and product. Governance.
> 
> What you wish was true simply is not.
Click to expand...


 You sound like Hitler. Joseph Goebbles called, he wants his propaganda back.


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem we see here, is that you are using the typical parroting of those media outlets that you have mentioned. Same old song. Name calling, like fox news being a propaganda wing for the republican party, and yet you do not see that PBS is a left wing moonbats dream??
> 
> You are being just a tad bit hypocritical  Plus you are talking down to everyone as if you are the enlightened one. Puleeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm being a tad bit of is honest. Those that honesty and reality find lacking often label that "hypocracy" because they imagine that everybody is like them.
> 
> It's an age old problem.
> 
> Those who can't defend themselves from manipulation, excuse their behavior by thinking, oh, nobody can. Those that claim that they can and have must be lying.
> 
> Excuse me, but no. The majority of the US electorate has avoided manipulation by those who make a living selling opinions as facts. That's the wonder of democracy. The majority is growing too. That's why the GOP is an artifact of the past. They counted on marketing and completely neglected their purpose and product. Governance.
> 
> What you wish was true simply is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like Hitler. Joseph Goebbles called, he wants his propaganda back.
Click to expand...


Part of Fox's propaganda is that everything not from Fox is propaganda. I know that your heart is broken by the fact that those who told you that what you wish was true, is, lied, but reality breaks hearts sometime. When you grow up, that will be clearer.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Republicans have taught and demonstrated to mainstream America quite a few things.
> 
> 1. They don't have any idea what it takes to be President of the USA.
> 
> 2. They have no idea how to function in Congress.
> 
> 3. Their main remaining platform plank is to avoid progress at all costs. Never, never, never solve a problem. Avoid solutions at all cost.
> 
> 4. The biggest contribution of the founding fathers was to design a plutocracy of wealthy, white, educated, Christian men ruling the rest. We should return to that despite the objections of we, the people.
> 
> 5. Fossil fuels rule. God will provide more when the first batch runs out. Dumping the carbon dioxide that their formation millions of years ago removed from the atmosphere, back into the atmosphere, this time will not change the climate that we've built civilization around.
> 
> 6. Straight from gun manufacturers......when everybody is armed as in present day Detroit ghettos, there will be peace in the valley.
> 
> 7. The enemies of America are most of its citizens. Union members, races other than white, religions other than Christian, immigrants, non English speakers, liberals, non-republicans, main stream media audiences, the educated, everybody in government, workers, teachers, the energy industry other than big oil, environmentalists, gays, those that don't support the one rule of business "make more money regardless of the cost to others", Wikipedia users, all of those who get government support like the elderly, the handicapped and veterans, plus many more suspected non republicans.
> 
> Then they wonder why they are unelectable. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ PMS just demonstrated that it can have a variety of opinions, it is unable to factually support the trite nonsense it offers AS opinions, its opinions are vapid and that it is really very weak in the realm of "debate" or even "discussion."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick one that you think is particularly untrue.
Click to expand...



Why?

That would be to "debate" your baseless shit AS THOUGH any of it had merit.  

You are the brain dead hack proponent.

Try backing up your own shit, ya dopey worthless hack motherfucker.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The analogy between rabid Rush and Hitler has been explained to you and apparently was over your head as is so much of life.  No wonder you need Fox to form an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to act like Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assumed that you were acting as yourself.
Click to expand...


Jawohl, mein fuhrer!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

One of the funniest things that hacks like PMS object to is the "bias" of FOXNews.

Let us stipulate that FOXNews *is* biased, i.e., it leans to the right side of the political spectrum.

Ok.

It's funny as hell that a liberal hack like PMS will whine about THAT, but has no problem with the fact that general cluster of media organizations (ABC, SEE B.S., NBC, The New York Slimes, The Washington Compost, CNN, MSLSD, etc) are all fully dedicated to slanting their "reporting" to the far left side of the political spectrum.

FOXNews is a small counterbalance to all of those blatantly left wing propaganda outlets, and yet THAT small counterbalance perturbs the bejeezus out of dipshits like PMS.  

Too funny.


----------



## PMZ

One of the wake up calls in my life was when I realized that Japanese automotive engineers were acting smarter than their American counterparts. They were concentrating on their products and customers. We were assuming that anything that we wanted to make could be successfully marketed to willing, if not so bright, customers. 

They were much righter than we, and wasteland Detroit is the monument to our reluctance to learn. 

Just as wasteland DC is the monument to republican reluctance to learn the same lesson in the field of politics.


----------



## PMZ

Fox news teaches that America the beautiful is history. That our people and our culture and our principles and our government and our institutions are bankrupt and they will remain so until we put those who brought a lot of that about, back into power. 

We are smarter than that. At least a majority of us are. 

Listen to President Obama's belief in our future. Then listen to Rush and Fox New's. And Boehner and Rove and McConnell and Norquist and the Koch's. 

No wonder they have to rely on marketing to sell their crappy product.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> Fox news teaches that America the beautiful is history. That our people and our culture and our principles and our government and our institutions are bankrupt and they will remain so until we put those who brought a lot of that about, back into power.
> 
> We are smarter than that. At least a majority of us are.
> 
> Listen to President Obama's belief in our future. Then listen to Rush and Fox New's. And Boehner and Rove and McConnell and Norquist and the Koch's.
> 
> No wonder they have to rely on marketing to sell their crappy product.



Playing his record over and over and over and over again and again and again and again ....

Some folks at least pick a good track.

PMS prefers to loop on the scratch.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> One of the funniest things that hacks like PMS object to is the "bias" of FOXNews.
> 
> Let us stipulate that FOXNews *is* biased, i.e., it leans to the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> It's funny as hell that a liberal hack like PMS will whine about THAT, but has no problem with the fact that general cluster of media organizations (ABC, SEE B.S., NBC, The New York Slimes, The Washington Compost, CNN, MSLSD, etc) are all fully dedicated to slanting their "reporting" to the far left side of the political spectrum.
> 
> FOXNews is a small counterbalance to all of those blatantly left wing propaganda outlets, and yet THAT small counterbalance perturbs the bejeezus out of dipshits like PMS.
> 
> Too funny.



From the perspective of Fox News addicts, everything is far left. Including the middle of the road where all solutions come from. 

There is only one way to see the middle of the road. Take in facts, news, and objectively analyze them.

The fact that Fox News addicts, and left wing extremists as well,  can't do that does not mean that it can't be done. At least by the willing and those with critical thinking skills.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news teaches that America the beautiful is history. That our people and our culture and our principles and our government and our institutions are bankrupt and they will remain so until we put those who brought a lot of that about, back into power.
> 
> We are smarter than that. At least a majority of us are.
> 
> Listen to President Obama's belief in our future. Then listen to Rush and Fox New's. And Boehner and Rove and McConnell and Norquist and the Koch's.
> 
> No wonder they have to rely on marketing to sell their crappy product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing his record over and over and over and over again and again and again and again ....
> 
> Some folks at least pick a good track.
> 
> PMS prefers to loop on the scratch.
Click to expand...


We're still waiting for your first contribution.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

I am a conservative evangelical Christian who has resided in Oklahoma for over 35 years (I notice that two of the 'stories' of lynching involved my home state).  Let me catagorically state that if a situation developed where a mob or group of individuals (I don't care what color) were dragging someone to a place to lynch them, I would stand in front of them and I would consider the use of deadly force to be reasonable to prevent the occurrance.  I know for a fact, that if they knew of the situation, a number of my friends, family and neighbors would join me and yes, would without hesitation, use the same deadly force to stop the act.

You know that history is rife with atrocities and miscarriages of justice.  However, I also know that to judge a person in history by the standards we use today is folly and totally illogical.  I also know that to constantly dredge up instances of past injustices is nauseating.  We know that slavery was wrong and we know that Jim Crow laws were wrong and we also know that the predujices suffered by minorities, not just African-Americans was terribly wrong.  But you can't go back in time and fix them.  All you can do is acknowledge them and ensure that they do not happen again.  Ensure that the society we have today is true to the words of our founding fathers, "... that all men are created equal."

I am tired of the constant harping, whining, shieking and finger pointing.  As long as EVERYONE holds on to the atrocities of the past, there can be no moving forward.  How long are we, those who had NOTHING to do with these atrocities, supposed to atone for the sins of our fathers?  I thought one of this nations founding principles was the fact that we did away with familial sins?  Where the son could make his own way, despite the fact that his father was guilty of even the most vilest of crimes.

By the way, in 1921 Tulsa had one of the worst race riots in the history of America.  It was horrible and they believe that over 200 African-Americans were murdered and thrown into mass graves.  It started because a white woman said she was 'accosted' by a black man in one of the elevators of a downtown hotel.  After the riot, she recanted.  To this day there are those in the African-American community who demand reparations.  Another 'I want you to write me a check' excuse.  

Let's move on...


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the funniest things that hacks like PMS object to is the "bias" of FOXNews.
> 
> Let us stipulate that FOXNews *is* biased, i.e., it leans to the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> It's funny as hell that a liberal hack like PMS will whine about THAT, but has no problem with the fact that general cluster of media organizations (ABC, SEE B.S., NBC, The New York Slimes, The Washington Compost, CNN, MSLSD, etc) are all fully dedicated to slanting their "reporting" to the far left side of the political spectrum.
> 
> FOXNews is a small counterbalance to all of those blatantly left wing propaganda outlets, and yet THAT small counterbalance perturbs the bejeezus out of dipshits like PMS.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the perspective of Fox News addicts, everything is far left. Including the middle of the road where all solutions come from.
> 
> There is only one way to see the middle of the road. Take in facts, news, and objectively analyze them.
> 
> The fact that Fox News addicts, and left wing extremists as well,  can't do that does not mean that it can't be done. At least by the willing and those with critical thinking skills.
Click to expand...

Given your postings you only rationalize you're middle of the road.  It's not how many drive on one side or the other, it's the shoulders that determine the middle, always has been, always will be.  You ain't a moderate.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

PMZ woke with a start as he heard the mailbox slam shut. Rushing across the floor, dodging the yellowed carcasses of old issues of The Nation and Pravda, PMZ opened the front door quickly as his eyes darted back and forth to the sun drenched world where hid conservative nazi's who hungered for his downfall. 
 A smile became to emerge from the depths of PMZ's oily pool of facial ticks. "Yes", PMZ thought , "Soon, very soon, I will prove that Rush Limbaugh is a Nazi sympathizing lizard alien".
  The Nazi sympathizing lizard alien theory had evolved ever since PMZ's brain surgery and butt lift. The thought had shone like a bright star flaring over a drab world. 
  In PMZ's shaky hand, folded neath anxious pudding stained fingers, was the TV GUIDE! This was PMZ's ammunition against the nazi lizard people who now owned the GOP, Fox News and Miley Cyrus. In these pages were people who knew the real story of the cryogenically unfrozen nazi lizard hoards that grew in ranks everyday. Names like Christ Mathews, Racheal Maddow and Big Bird swam in PMZ's memory as those who could be trusted. Those who told the truth about a world ... FULL OF LIES! 
 PMZ closed his bathrobe tight while drawing the curtains as a way of protecting himself from nazi eyes most assuredly watching him now. 
 The light from the tv splashed the dark living room with sporadic shades of green. PMZ's eyes were fixated on the vastly unknown MSNBC personality lineup. Sometimes, when PMZ listened extra hard and squinted his eyes, he could tell what the tv was REALLY saying. Yes, Racheal Maddow new about the nazi lizard people. PMZ was certain of this by the way Maddow hid her fear like a professional midget bullfighter.  Soon, the whole world would know. Till then though, PMZ would stand as a sentinel before the gates of nazi hell, warning the good citizenry about the Fox News Reich and it's lizard alien supporters. 
 Upon the coffee table was a half eaten strawberry poptart. Within the processed strawberry pulp was a small receiver sending information to a man down the street covered in a fedora and raincoat. The man  whispered something in his cufflink and began to walk away... his lizard tail tattooed with a swastika was barely noticeable as a heavy rain began to saturate an innocent and naive city.


----------



## PMZ

OldUSAFSniper said:


> I am a conservative evangelical Christian who has resided in Oklahoma for over 35 years (I notice that two of the 'stories' of lynching involved my home state).  Let me catagorically state that if a situation developed where a mob or group of individuals (I don't care what color) were dragging someone to a place to lynch them, I would stand in front of them and I would consider the use of deadly force to be reasonable to prevent the occurrance.  I know for a fact, that if they knew of the situation, a number of my friends, family and neighbors would join me and yes, would without hesitation, use the same deadly force to stop the act.
> 
> You know that history is rife with atrocities and miscarriages of justice.  However, I also know that to judge a person in history by the standards we use today is folly and totally illogical.  I also know that to constantly dredge up instances of past injustices is nauseating.  We know that slavery was wrong and we know that Jim Crow laws were wrong and we also know that the predujices suffered by minorities, not just African-Americans was terribly wrong.  But you can't go back in time and fix them.  All you can do is acknowledge them and ensure that they do not happen again.  Ensure that the society we have today is true to the words of our founding fathers, "... that all men are created equal."
> 
> I am tired of the constant harping, whining, shieking and finger pointing.  As long as EVERYONE holds on to the atrocities of the past, there can be no moving forward.  How long are we, those who had NOTHING to do with these atrocities, supposed to atone for the sins of our fathers?  I thought one of this nations founding principles was the fact that we did away with familial sins?  Where the son could make his own way, despite the fact that his father was guilty of even the most vilest of crimes.
> 
> By the way, in 1921 Tulsa had one of the worst race riots in the history of America.  It was horrible and they believe that over 200 African-Americans were murdered and thrown into mass graves.  It started because a white woman said she was 'accosted' by a black man in one of the elevators of a downtown hotel.  After the riot, she recanted.  To this day there are those in the African-American community who demand reparations.  Another 'I want you to write me a check' excuse.
> 
> Let's move on...



Good, well written, sentiments. At least down to "Card Carrying Tea Party Terrorist". While that's a good description of Tea Party members, we Americans don't give in to terrorists of any stripe. We're a democracy and if you want influence here it has to be earned. Threats just don't get votes.


----------



## PMZ

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ woke with a start as he heard the mailbox slam shut. Rushing across the floor, dodging the yellowed carcasses of old issues of The Nation and Pravda, PMZ opened the front door quickly as his eyes darted back and forth to the sun drenched world where hid conservative nazi's who hungered for his downfall.
> A smile became to emerge from the depths of PMZ's oily pool of facial ticks. "Yes", PMZ thought , "Soon, very soon, I will prove that Rush Limbaugh is a Nazi sympathizing lizard alien".
> The Nazi sympathizing lizard alien theory had evolved ever since PMZ's brain surgery and butt lift. The thought had shone like a bright star flaring over a drab world.
> In PMZ's shaky hand, folded neath anxious pudding stained fingers, was the TV GUIDE! This was PMZ's ammunition against the nazi lizard people who now owned the GOP, Fox News and Miley Cyrus. In these pages were people who knew the real story of the cryogenically unfrozen nazi lizard hoards that grew in ranks everyday. Names like Christ Mathews, Racheal Maddow and Big Bird swam in PMZ's memory as those who could be trusted. Those who told the truth about a world ... FULL OF LIES!
> PMZ closed his bathrobe tight while drawing the curtains as a way of protecting himself from nazi eyes most assuredly watching him now.
> The light from the tv splashed the dark living room with sporadic shades of green. PMZ's eyes were fixated on the vastly unknown MSNBC personality lineup. Sometimes, when PMZ listened extra hard and squinted his eyes, he could tell what the tv was REALLY saying. Yes, Racheal Maddow new about the nazi lizard people. PMZ was certain of this by the way Maddow hid her fear like a professional midget bullfighter.  Soon, the whole world would know. Till then though, PMZ would stand as a sentinel before the gates of nazi hell, warning the good citizenry about the Fox News Reich and it's lizard alien supporters.
> Upon the coffee table was a half eaten strawberry poptart. Within the processed strawberry pulp was a small receiver sending information to a man down the street covered in a fedora and raincoat. The man  whispered something in his cufflink and began to walk away... his lizard tail tattooed with a swastika was barely noticeable as a heavy rain began to saturate an innocent and naive city.



Some people, when they run out of ammunition, surrender. John retreats, covering his trail with bullshit.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news teaches that America the beautiful is history. That our people and our culture and our principles and our government and our institutions are bankrupt and they will remain so until we put those who brought a lot of that about, back into power.
> 
> We are smarter than that. At least a majority of us are.
> 
> Listen to President Obama's belief in our future. Then listen to Rush and Fox New's. And Boehner and Rove and McConnell and Norquist and the Koch's.
> 
> No wonder they have to rely on marketing to sell their crappy product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing his record over and over and over and over again and again and again and again ....
> 
> Some folks at least pick a good track.
> 
> PMS prefers to loop on the scratch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're still waiting for your first contribution.
Click to expand...


^ "We're" -- uh huh.

PMS apparently has multiple personalities.

They are all equally dull-witted and boring, unfortunately.


----------



## PixieStix

JohnL.Burke said:


> PMZ woke with a start as he heard the mailbox slam shut. Rushing across the floor, dodging the yellowed carcasses of old issues of The Nation and Pravda, PMZ opened the front door quickly as his eyes darted back and forth to the sun drenched world where hid conservative nazi's who hungered for his downfall.
> A smile became to emerge from the depths of PMZ's oily pool of facial ticks. "Yes", PMZ thought , "Soon, very soon, I will prove that Rush Limbaugh is a Nazi sympathizing lizard alien".
> The Nazi sympathizing lizard alien theory had evolved ever since PMZ's brain surgery and butt lift. The thought had shone like a bright star flaring over a drab world.
> In PMZ's shaky hand, folded neath anxious pudding stained fingers, was the TV GUIDE! This was PMZ's ammunition against the nazi lizard people who now owned the GOP, Fox News and Miley Cyrus. In these pages were people who knew the real story of the cryogenically unfrozen nazi lizard hoards that grew in ranks everyday. Names like Christ Mathews, Racheal Maddow and Big Bird swam in PMZ's memory as those who could be trusted. Those who told the truth about a world ... FULL OF LIES!
> PMZ closed his bathrobe tight while drawing the curtains as a way of protecting himself from nazi eyes most assuredly watching him now.
> The light from the tv splashed the dark living room with sporadic shades of green. PMZ's eyes were fixated on the vastly unknown MSNBC personality lineup. Sometimes, when PMZ listened extra hard and squinted his eyes, he could tell what the tv was REALLY saying. Yes, Racheal Maddow new about the nazi lizard people. PMZ was certain of this by the way Maddow hid her fear like a professional midget bullfighter.  Soon, the whole world would know. Till then though, PMZ would stand as a sentinel before the gates of nazi hell, warning the good citizenry about the Fox News Reich and it's lizard alien supporters.
> Upon the coffee table was a half eaten strawberry poptart. Within the processed strawberry pulp was a small receiver sending information to a man down the street covered in a fedora and raincoat. The man  whispered something in his cufflink and began to walk away... his lizard tail tattooed with a swastika was barely noticeable as a heavy rain began to saturate an innocent and naive city.



  I owe you a rep


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

PMZ said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative evangelical Christian who has resided in Oklahoma for over 35 years (I notice that two of the 'stories' of lynching involved my home state).  Let me catagorically state that if a situation developed where a mob or group of individuals (I don't care what color) were dragging someone to a place to lynch them, I would stand in front of them and I would consider the use of deadly force to be reasonable to prevent the occurrance.  I know for a fact, that if they knew of the situation, a number of my friends, family and neighbors would join me and yes, would without hesitation, use the same deadly force to stop the act.
> 
> You know that history is rife with atrocities and miscarriages of justice.  However, I also know that to judge a person in history by the standards we use today is folly and totally illogical.  I also know that to constantly dredge up instances of past injustices is nauseating.  We know that slavery was wrong and we know that Jim Crow laws were wrong and we also know that the predujices suffered by minorities, not just African-Americans was terribly wrong.  But you can't go back in time and fix them.  All you can do is acknowledge them and ensure that they do not happen again.  Ensure that the society we have today is true to the words of our founding fathers, "... that all men are created equal."
> 
> I am tired of the constant harping, whining, shieking and finger pointing.  As long as EVERYONE holds on to the atrocities of the past, there can be no moving forward.  How long are we, those who had NOTHING to do with these atrocities, supposed to atone for the sins of our fathers?  I thought one of this nations founding principles was the fact that we did away with familial sins?  Where the son could make his own way, despite the fact that his father was guilty of even the most vilest of crimes.
> 
> By the way, in 1921 Tulsa had one of the worst race riots in the history of America.  It was horrible and they believe that over 200 African-Americans were murdered and thrown into mass graves.  It started because a white woman said she was 'accosted' by a black man in one of the elevators of a downtown hotel.  After the riot, she recanted.  To this day there are those in the African-American community who demand reparations.  Another 'I want you to write me a check' excuse.
> 
> Let's move on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, well written, sentiments. At least down to "Card Carrying Tea Party Terrorist". While that's a good description of Tea Party members, we Americans don't give in to terrorists of any stripe. We're a democracy and if you want influence here it has to be earned. Threats just don't get votes.
Click to expand...


Okay... and what does the tirade about the tea party have to do with lynchings?

Oh, I just read JohnL.Burke's post:  PMZ communicates in Progresso-Speak?


----------



## PMZ

Ringel05 said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the funniest things that hacks like PMS object to is the "bias" of FOXNews.
> 
> Let us stipulate that FOXNews *is* biased, i.e., it leans to the right side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> It's funny as hell that a liberal hack like PMS will whine about THAT, but has no problem with the fact that general cluster of media organizations (ABC, SEE B.S., NBC, The New York Slimes, The Washington Compost, CNN, MSLSD, etc) are all fully dedicated to slanting their "reporting" to the far left side of the political spectrum.
> 
> FOXNews is a small counterbalance to all of those blatantly left wing propaganda outlets, and yet THAT small counterbalance perturbs the bejeezus out of dipshits like PMS.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the perspective of Fox News addicts, everything is far left. Including the middle of the road where all solutions come from.
> 
> There is only one way to see the middle of the road. Take in facts, news, and objectively analyze them.
> 
> The fact that Fox News addicts, and left wing extremists as well,  can't do that does not mean that it can't be done. At least by the willing and those with critical thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given your postings you only rationalize you're middle of the road.  It's not how many drive on one side or the other, it's the shoulders that determine the middle, always has been, always will be.  You ain't a moderate.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not a moderate. 

I'm a middle of the roader. I'm not in your field of view at all. You, however, are in my field of view. We tried your ideas and they spectacularly failed us. So, you've earned your place on the bench. 

There may be problems in the future that benefit from your phobic perspective. We know where you are and will call your name when and if that happens. 

As I said in a previous post, respect has to be earned in a democracy and you have failed to do that. Go sell your proven junker politics in Yugoslavia or Nowhereistan. We go for winners here not whiners.


----------



## PMZ

OldUSAFSniper said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative evangelical Christian who has resided in Oklahoma for over 35 years (I notice that two of the 'stories' of lynching involved my home state).  Let me catagorically state that if a situation developed where a mob or group of individuals (I don't care what color) were dragging someone to a place to lynch them, I would stand in front of them and I would consider the use of deadly force to be reasonable to prevent the occurrance.  I know for a fact, that if they knew of the situation, a number of my friends, family and neighbors would join me and yes, would without hesitation, use the same deadly force to stop the act.
> 
> You know that history is rife with atrocities and miscarriages of justice.  However, I also know that to judge a person in history by the standards we use today is folly and totally illogical.  I also know that to constantly dredge up instances of past injustices is nauseating.  We know that slavery was wrong and we know that Jim Crow laws were wrong and we also know that the predujices suffered by minorities, not just African-Americans was terribly wrong.  But you can't go back in time and fix them.  All you can do is acknowledge them and ensure that they do not happen again.  Ensure that the society we have today is true to the words of our founding fathers, "... that all men are created equal."
> 
> I am tired of the constant harping, whining, shieking and finger pointing.  As long as EVERYONE holds on to the atrocities of the past, there can be no moving forward.  How long are we, those who had NOTHING to do with these atrocities, supposed to atone for the sins of our fathers?  I thought one of this nations founding principles was the fact that we did away with familial sins?  Where the son could make his own way, despite the fact that his father was guilty of even the most vilest of crimes.
> 
> By the way, in 1921 Tulsa had one of the worst race riots in the history of America.  It was horrible and they believe that over 200 African-Americans were murdered and thrown into mass graves.  It started because a white woman said she was 'accosted' by a black man in one of the elevators of a downtown hotel.  After the riot, she recanted.  To this day there are those in the African-American community who demand reparations.  Another 'I want you to write me a check' excuse.
> 
> Let's move on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, well written, sentiments. At least down to "Card Carrying Tea Party Terrorist". While that's a good description of Tea Party members, we Americans don't give in to terrorists of any stripe. We're a democracy and if you want influence here it has to be earned. Threats just don't get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay... and what does the tirade about the tea party have to do with lynchings?
> 
> Oh, I just read JohnL.Burke's post:  PMZ communicates in Progresso-Speak?
Click to expand...


I agree with your points on lynchings and said so.

I was expressing my opinion on terrorists and how ineffective they've been in influencing America.


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing his record over and over and over and over again and again and again and again ....
> 
> Some folks at least pick a good track.
> 
> PMS prefers to loop on the scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still waiting for your first contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ "We're" -- uh huh.
> 
> PMS apparently has multiple personalities.
> 
> They are all equally dull-witted and boring, unfortunately.
Click to expand...


Still waiting.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PMZ said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still waiting for your first contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ "We're" -- uh huh.
> 
> PMS apparently has multiple personalities.
> 
> They are all equally dull-witted and boring, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting.
Click to expand...


ALL of you are still waiting?  

And what are all of you allegedly "waiting" for?


----------



## PMZ

IlarMeilyr said:


> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ "We're" -- uh huh.
> 
> PMS apparently has multiple personalities.
> 
> They are all equally dull-witted and boring, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of you are still waiting?
> 
> And what are all of you allegedly "waiting" for?
Click to expand...


Your first contribution.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the perspective of Fox News addicts, everything is far left. Including the middle of the road where all solutions come from.
> 
> There is only one way to see the middle of the road. Take in facts, news, and objectively analyze them.
> 
> The fact that Fox News addicts, and left wing extremists as well,  can't do that does not mean that it can't be done. At least by the willing and those with critical thinking skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Given your postings you only rationalize you're middle of the road.  It's not how many drive on one side or the other, it's the shoulders that determine the middle, always has been, always will be.  You ain't a moderate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a moderate.
> 
> I'm a middle of the roader. I'm not in your field of view at all. You, however, are in my field of view. We tried your ideas and they spectacularly failed us. So, you've earned your place on the bench.
> 
> There may be problems in the future that benefit from your phobic perspective. We know where you are and will call your name when and if that happens.
> 
> As I said in a previous post, respect has to be earned in a democracy and you have failed to do that. Go sell your proven junker politics in Yugoslavia or Nowhereistan. We go for winners here not whiners.
Click to expand...


Moderate is within the middle of the road in politics and you ain't either Sparky no matter how hard you try and convince yourself you are.  Besides you can only allude as to what my politics are based on your blinders, in your case that big blue bubble you live in so you truly are clueless.


----------



## PMZ

Moderate is a behavior.  Middle of the road is a position from which all possibilities are considered and the most appropriate taken.  It's the position that Rush and Rupert removed from the table and the reason we have no Congress now. 

It's the reason that your politics don't work and the reason that you're on the bench and will be for quite a while.


----------



## Ringel05

PMZ said:


> Moderate is a behavior.  Middle of the road is a position from which all possibilities are considered and the most appropriate taken.  It's the position that Rush and Rupert removed from the table and the reason we have no Congress now.
> 
> It's the reason that your politics don't work and the reason that you're on the bench and will be for quite a while.



Again with "my politics" and Rush....... Dayamn are you predictable.  
Hey, I've helped ya make a couple of bucks with your paid posting.  You don't have to thank me, reading your posts is hysterical thanks enough.  Have a nice life Sparky.


----------



## PMZ

Some of the evidence indicting Foxaddicts is their cultish repeat that America's current President is a socialist when the truth is he's probably, objectively, the most middle of the road President since Eisenhower. 

The reason that Fox invests so much in maintaining that delusion is that they know that Bush's performance relegates them to the sidelines until they make major changes. As the Bush years are indefensible, the only option left is propagandize that Obama is even worse. 

Politics is politics but until now politics has been limited to stuff pretty benign to the country as a whole. In their desperation, the boobs and boobies at Fox have dropped the gloves and nothing is off limits.

Party way before country. 

As their viewers can't distinguish between sports and government that kind of "kill the bastards" gets them a faithful following. 

However that marketing strategy has run the course because real life experience has demonstrated to a majority of the electorate that they have no desireable product to offer. They're selling apples from an empty barrel. 

So, this will all correct itself but transitions are always raucous. 

So between now and 2015 expect some politics befitting a party going extinct. After that expect the new republican look to return to country first politics.


----------

